# Anyone at SEFC Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells Part 3 !!!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

SEFC Miracles

Dobby     
Emma    

*SEFC 2WW *  

Kerry testing 30/08     
Katy testing 12/09     

*SEFC Stimming*

Mrs_H start stimms on 30/08/06  

*SEFC Waiting to start *   
Willowwisp ~ Looking to Start in October   
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Looking to start ICIS October  [br]: 22/08/06, 08:57

MESSAGE FROM WILLIOWISP............................... TAKEN FROM PART TWO



Willowwisp said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Firstly lets say a huge .....................
> 
> ...


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Well done for setting up the new home! I've just posted on the old one but don't know how to move it across  

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll do it for you hun........... wow can't believe we have started part 3 we can chat can't we 



weezz said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yippee Emma!! What fab news!! Also, brill that they have arranged your scan before your hols.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Willow, we all have our scans on day 2 so please don't worry that you are heavy.  Mr R always wears gloves, the bed has paper on it and the probe scanner has a condom over it and you will be wearing a very sexy (not!) gown.  You will realise very quickly that they pay no attention to that part of you (neither will you) and are only interested in what they see on the screen.  What a pain paying £25 for virtually nothing.

Kerry - how are you doing today?  Not long now ...  Be strong and positive    .

I am still in total denial and bled a bit more this morning so I did another test.  Thank God it was positive.  I will be the queen of tests soon!!!!!  

Emma
xxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO    !!!! Emma I'm soooo chuffed for you! 

OMG bolts in your bits ... well I never! I had my tongue pierced as a student and once got chatting to a bloke in the piercing studio who (before asking if I'd like to see it) whipped out his d0ng to show me his special piercings ... OMG I made my excuses and ran a mile! I was only 19 and far too niaive obvioulsy to know what was coming ... anyway my point is after seeing that I can honestly say that I cant understand why you'd want anything like that down there. Surely the proximity to zips etc is just pure dangerous! Thanks Dobby for showing us that we'd have to have something pretty special to stand out, it does cross my mind and its good to know that its really not an issue!

I've just had a lovely friend round for lunch, it actually made me get off my bum and make the effort to put something nice together rather than just picking at the fridge all day. Plus the company was very welcome, I woke up this morning quite down thinking that I had no symptoms, it cant be working but after seeing her and hearing from you all about how this isnt necessarily bad I'm on the up again! This site is so good. ivf ladies must have felt so isolated before boards like this were invented. 

Willow hun what a shame about the 25 quid. As if all this doesnt feel like there's a hole in your pocket as it is. I'm sorry I feel a bit responsible cos I suggested you get your notes from Guys. BUt £25! for a bunch of photocopies ... damm cheek. 

Bluewater sounds good for me too for a meet up if we're on for it. Sara maybe you should leave your credit card at home that day though!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello, 

I'm new to this website but thought I would join the thread for people being treated at SEFC.  I started stims last week and have my next scan for review tomorrow (Wed).  Hopefully if things look OK they should be able to give me a date for egg collection some time over the bank holiday.  

We had our first ICSI cycle at Guy's (which was where the Kent NHS contract was) and didn't have a very happy experience: so many irritations, too much waiting, impossible to get in touch when you need to etc.  SEFC is just wonderful - it's everything we had hoped for, so fingers crossed this time.


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh and Sara, thanks for doing the list hun. I think I'm testing 30th though (although yes I'll probably in reality be testing from 28th cos I'm so impatient!).[br]: 22/08/06, 14:30Hi Katy, and welcome! Wishing you the best of luck, you'll find everyone on this thread really supportive and I'm sure you'll have a much better time at sefc, Guys sound like they were awful to you! I hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable growing all those follies, let us know how your scan goes.

Kerry x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovley ladies, 

Welcome Katy so glad you found us, ... really sorry to hear you did not have a good experience at guys sometimes when a hospital is so busy they lose the who patient thing and you just become a number .... However at SEFC you are a person who has a name and also who has a story they know you so well and i feel like they are my friends, i start my stimms on 8 days i am just so excitied i could burst as Mr R makes you feel like it's really going to work, Good luck for you scan tomorrow i hope it's a very positive one and you have a lovely bunch of eggies growing, 

Looking foward to getting to know you better .... xxxx
Sara

Kerry are you really testing on 30th ... i was thinking they take it from e/c which was the 14 yea... oh no testing early we all ready have two lovely ladies here who have panic themself silly from testing early so we will all send the   round it you are even tempted   
I will change the list sweetheart .......... xx
I'm staying out of the bolts and all talk it makes me feel quite strange ...... i just will never understand why people do that, i had my belly button pierced when i was 16 ... and i saw someones doda as well ....i was so shocked i was still an inocent 16 year old tho must admit think i told them i was 18   it's shocking isnt it Kerry i always wondered how they you know did it with that in it !!   

..................  all credit cards are to be keep at home when we meet  ........................... it's just so tempting    xxx
Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone and a big welcome to the madhouse to Katy.   I am sure you will find a huge difference between Guys and SEFC.  I think they are great and have so much confidence in what they do.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow; I hope that you have lots of lovely follies!! 

I am certainly up for meeting up and Bluewater or Tunbridge Wells is OK for me.  I am currently not working which is lovely and just concentrating on my treatment.

Today has been a real, real rollercoaster.  As I said in my previous post, I had bled a bit.  Anyway, I called the clinic and ended up speaking to Mr R himself who told me to go and have a blood test because he was panicking (not that was what I wanted to hear!).  I am now waiting for a call from Sue to get my results and have to have another test on Thursday to make sure my HcG levels are increasing properly.

Kerry - Dobby and I will definitely be sending round the   so watch out!!!  PLEASE, PLEASE do NOT test early.  I have only done it once in 4 tx and bitterly regretted it.

I have to agree about the whole body piercing thing turns my stomach.  I just have my ears pierced and that is certainly enough for me.

I will post again later when I have heard from Sue.  Please have lots of positive vibes for me   

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi!

Welcome to Katy   and good luck tomorrow for your scan! Everyone is soooo kind on here so I'm glad you've found us. Emma - I hope everything is OK with the blood test. I'll beam you lots of  .

I've been a very bad girl today and spent far too much at Ikea. I just can't resist that market place bit and all the gizmos they sell. I've just rushed home to hide half of it before dh gets back from work   If we meet at Bluewater, I will definitely have to leave the cards at home...

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Helloo!!

Just to let you know that my HcG level was 111.04 and it should be 100 so all is OK today.  BUT by Thursday it must have gone up by at least double.  I feel terribly nauseous and have a thundering headache which I can only think is a good sign.  It is going to be a very long two days.

Hope everyone is OK

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma  so so sorry this is such a horrible rollercoaster ride and the 48 hour wait must be hard but it's very incouraging that your level is over 100 ...yea thats wonderful           honest it's a great sign as some woman's i have seen on the board are 19 and still go on to have a viable pregnancy so please no more worrying you have to stay positive for little one/s and keep strong lots of hugs from Dp should help   

Lou i know what you mean about Ikea i am so so bad i buy far too much and never know what to do with it   i just love the whole shopping experience there and the meatballs and dime cake   

sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Katy - Welcome to the site!   I agree with you about Guy's, I had my second self funding cycle there and its like a production line, knickers off in you go and out you come, although we got our BFP there I wasn't happy with they way they monitor you throughout stimming, I only had one stimm scan and only had three follies, they didn't adjust the dose etc or anything, just did EC, I suppose if my embies had stuck then I would be feeling different?   One things for sure though, SEFC won't let us down, I've heard so many good things about them, I told Mr R I wanted to be monitored closely and he agreed, if it means going for a scan every other day then thats what I'll do!! Wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow!  

Emma - Excellent news about your levels!

I'm feeling a bid fed up today for some reason, work is so boring I've got no motivation, I'm a drug worker in a prison and they are doing my head in!!   I hate listening to all their problems when I've got enough of my own!  My brother is coming down from North Wales for the weekend with his eight week pregnant wife! I'm thrilled for them, but a little envious of course! I just hope they don't feel awkward talking about it over the weekend?  

Whats everyone doing this weekend?

Question for you girls, now I've got to repeat the blood tests etc, will I have to have two HIV tests, I've got the results of the one's from last year, surely they won't make me wait three months for the second one? Will they accept just having the one? My GP has agreed to do the FSH on my next period, is it best to have it done on day two or three, day two was on a Saturday last time and they were closed!! Lets hope its not on a Saturday this time?


Sara, not long now, how exciting!!! Lou - I love IKEA as well, they have such good bargains and I love the kitchen accessories bit, I could spend a fortune!! Kerry - its not your fault I paid the £25, I thought he would be interested as well, but he wasn't!! Never mind, whats £25 when your spending £4000!!   Kerry - soon be test date, hope your OK? Dobby - How are you?  Weez and Hopeful  

Lots of Love

Willow
x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Hope everyone is OK and feeling positive today.  Another day nearer all our various dates and results etc.  It's great to chat on here, isn't it?

Willow - wow, what an incredibly stressful job yours must be.  I have great admiration for anybody that can do a job like yours.  Perhaps you just feel demotivated because you just want to get on with your tx and it is always hard when there is a new pregnancy that is close to you in the family.  I am sure they won't find it difficult to talk about it, if that's what you want.  .

We only had to have one HIV test. Why do you think you will have to have two?  For some reason I didn't have an FSH test but I think I just slipped through on that!!  Let's hope it isn't a Saturday again when you need to have it done.  All the blood tests do mount up on top of everything, don't they?

Today I am still feeling as sick as a dog which my DP says is great.  I know what he means but when you think you are going to throw up at any second it's not very pleasant.  I am still bleeding a bit and so want to get the blood test results tomorrow.  Oh well, patience is a virtue and I am managing to be quite positive; God knows how!!!

Have a great day fellow SEFC girls.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Emma your Dp is right the sicker the better   honest if you was to be sick it would make you happy as   as that seems, 

I have 7 days now and i am quite busy for a few of those so time will ply i guess from now i also get to stop this horrible pill on friday which i am just over the moon about !! 

I 2nd what you said to willow esp about her job wow very stressful job ... I hope that you are feeling a bit better sweetheart, 
I was wondering if maybe your GP would do yours and hubbys HIV, Hep B & C test as this can save you around £250, some gps ask you to pay private nhs which is around £15 per test i think a lot cheaper than private, lots of woman on the eggshare thread have done this i didnt realise you could till i had mine done @ sefc, if you have a nice understanding Gp i'm sure they will do it, as every penny saved helps towards another cost i.e assited hatching or freezing, 

Myt wonderful cat brought me in a little mouse this morning i am at my wits end not knowing what to do with her she is such a hunter we rescued her about 4 months ago she didnt go out for about 3 weeks and in the time she has we have had 4 mice, 1 bat, 1 gold fish, 1 slow worm, 2 frogs i am so so scared of all the above so any ideas ?? 

Ps: we have a pond thats where she gets the fish & frogs   thought cats hated water ! 

I'm off to my friends for lunch today  she lives in Ramsgate ... She has a little boy who is nealry 3 & told me she is planning number 2, however she wanted me to find out when she needed to have   to insure she has a baby born in aug under the Leo starsign i mean what a complete nutter   

I guess these people who fall at the drop of a hat need a challege in some ways !    just not the thing i want to hear or be working out for her,   i think it's a stupid request and one which i hope she mucks up and gets a virgo haha like me !! xxx

Right better get this house cleaned considering we had a visitor i better mop and clean all floors yuck ! 
I'll be back to check on you lovely lot later,  

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh Sara what a terrible start to your day.  I have to say that is the main reason why I couldn't have a cat.  What a collection of animals you have been "given"!!  

How insensitive is your friend?  None of us care WHEN our baby(ies) are born; we just want a healthy baby full stop!!!  I hope that you have a nice lunch anyway.  I am sure that the next 7 days will go by quickly.

Before I forget those of you who are going to SEFC in the next few weeks, the roadworks are a total nightmare.  The only way to get to the clinic on time if you are coming from Maidstone/A21 direction is to go down Halls Hole Road (I think it is called that) which is the road on the left virtually opposite the Cheshire Homes place.  It is very narrow and windy.  When you get to the end you turn right and after a short time you turn right into Kingswood Road.  Kingswood Road is closed at the other end.  Yesterday we queued for about 20 minutes to get through the jam from the road works and that was at 2pm!!  If you need a better explanation ask and I will try again.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls  

Just a quickie for now 'cos I'm off to babysit for my Godson in a minute - we'll be playing lots of 'Bob the Builder' and fire-engines methinks! Good news about the hormone levels, Emma, and unpleasant as it is, I'm also sure that the sickness is a very good sign! Still, as you say, there's always a nail-biting 'next step' to wait for, isn't there? Keep multiplying little hormones!   to Willow. I know exactly how you're feeling, sweetie. It's been the same with my sil - you're so torn between feeling upset it's not you, but desperate that you don't come across as resenting them so they won't talk about it   Also, I'm finding aspects of my job increasingly difficult- especially the clingy Reception mums who eye you with complete suspicion in September and fuss over the most unbelievable things. I used to ignore it but now there's a little voice in my head saying, 'Stop making a bl**dy fuss - at least you've got a child. Does it matter if they're on red reading level.' Grrr.

Sara- only a week to go now. I felt for you about the cat! Mine do that, including with frogs. They are quite the little fishermen. I think they like the sudden movements they make. I don't know what to advise, however. It's cat nature, I guess!

Oops, look at the time. Better go for now. Hugs to Dobby, Kerry and Katy too! Thanks for the info about the traffic, Emma. Our appt. on Friday is at nine so that's v. good to know!

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your words of welcome and good wishes.  Thought I'd just give you an update on my scan this afternoon.

My lining has thickened well: 8.3mm on average.  There are 8 follicles on the right and 7 on the left (with a few more little ones each side).  One was already over the 18mm size and almost all the rest were between 14 and 18mm.  So it's the HcG shot tonight and egg collection first thing Friday morning!

I can't believe I've got to this stage so quickly, especially as I've only been on stims for 8 days.  As DH pointed out, that will save us a few hundred pounds because my injections work out at over £100 per day!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow that's great news katy ~ i have added you to the list and will update you as you move on to your next stage how amazing what great size follicles and a lovely number, ~ thats great your have managed to save a littl emoney as well, as we all know how ivf can add up, 

Wishing you lots of luck for friday do keep us uped and any questions you ask away  

sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy

That really is great news and I wish you a comfortable EC on Friday.  Finger's crossed you will get a  .

Well done!

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck for your EC on Friday, Katy. The scan sounds very promising. I'm quite stunned at how much a day's worth of injections cost though. 

Help girls. I'm feeling a bit stunned. I asked dh to phone his Mum to find out all the info about his medical history (as a child), ready for our appointment on Friday - typical guy, knows nothing about what illnesses he had/operations etc!! Well, I already knew about his undescended testes (sorry, a bit tmi!) and that he had a double hernia op at around the same time (both potential causes of male sub/infertility) but now it turns out that he also had mumps at about age 12! I don't know a huge amount about the implications of this but I know that there's a risk if boys get it when they're a bit older. Blimey- talk about the odds stacked against us   Mind you, don't know what I'm upset about really. It's not like things are actually any worse. It's just gonna be interesting for Mr Wilcox at this rate - i.e. guess which one has caused it... Weren't we meant to be innoculated against mumps as babies? Also, my mil spends half her life with her head buried in a medical encyclopedia, diagnosing herself with every ailment going, so I rather wonder that she didn't think to mention that dh had this. Sorry- still smarting about the 'hostile environment' comments of last week. 

Sorry for the whinge. 

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sara - I've got three cats (I know I must be mad)!!   One of them being a Siamese, they are well known for being extremely naughty, well he is!! He has brought all sorts in, but by far the worst was a live grass snake and a live rabbit which hopped around my kitchen, might I add he dragged this through the cat flap!!   We call him that '****** eyed fu---r!! He never stops crying and stealing food!! Just think of it as them bringing you presents because they want you to be proud of them!!

Lou - Don't worry too much, I'm sure they will have an answer for all medical conditions at the clinic  

Katy - Excellent news on your follies, hope EC goes well for you on Friday! What dose of stimmies are you on, I've got to have 450iu of Gonal F and now you have said £100 a day I'm scared!   Its going to cost me a fortune, Mr R quoted about £1200 for medication? What do you think girls?

Emma - sickness sounds a good sign to me, not pleasant but a good sign!!!  

Dobby - Your quiet, how are you? 

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls, 

Well no presents from Maisy this morning   OMG Willow hubby is really scared of snakes (& me) so that would be the worse for us, and a little bunny wabbit poor thing, yes all our little gifts apart from the fish were alive the bat was the hardest to get what with them being blind etc, think a cat kennel is the amswer and locking the cat flat from the outside so i can inspect her before she comes in   , 

I'm really not sure about the drug cost because Mr R said i wouldnt need very much and said about £600-700 this is because i have pcos and could over respond i guess that's way i will be on a low dose,   

once i get my hands on my drugs i will let you all know what dose and things, 
Emma  with your blood results today i am positive they will be well over 200 & just to make sure sending loads of positve vibes               ( the truck parked near your house is the truck load of positive vibes i sent )   

Lou Darling my husband had mump at about 10-11 and his   has not be effected Mr R just noted this but never looked concerned so keeping  your Dh will be ok too, The only hostal enviroment you have is when round MIL   please don't let it effect you sweetheart, xxx 

Katy ~  for your egg collection tomorrow, ^fingercrossed^ all will be ok,      Ps: make sure you rest afterwards and drink lots of water,  ~ lots of water should helped to flush the drugs out ready for E/T  

Dobby ~ hope your doing ok, i am so rude as i can't remember how many weeks now   and was wondering if you have another scan book etc, hope all is well xxx
Kerry : Hope your doing ok, are you back at work or resting ?   not long now sweetheart 

My Dh is home today & the weather looks poo so will do the house work and just be naghty and watch dvd's and things, i am so excited still that time is going quite fast, i am taking my sister to midwife tomorrow baby is due Nov,  

Right off to tell Dh SEFC had roadworks ~ oh no we are always cutting it fine with time at this rate i will be leaving at 6am to get there for 1pm   ..... not sure what way we go but we go pass kings hill and loads of back roads etc, 

Hope you all have a good day will be back to check on you all , 
 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, did the HcG shot last night so having a drug-free day!  I'm drinking loads and will keep doing so.  So far this morning I've had one litre if you add up my milk at breakfast and the bottle of water on the train, and it's not 10am yet!)

Willow, sorry to be the bearer of bad news in terms of your bank balance, but I was on 450iu of Gonal-F, which cost me £117 per shot.  The buserelin is cheap by comparison - I think the whole bottle was about £30.  However, look on the bright side: I responded really well to the Gonal-F and it only took 8 days to be ready for e/c, so here's hoping it works for you too.

With my last cycle I went back to work for the 2WW although I took it pretty easy.  After Mr R's advice I'm going to be on leave this time round: there's just a couple of days in the second week where I have to go up to London.  I'll be logging on from home and doing a few bits and pieces - I think I need something to keep me occupied, but at least it will save me the hassle of commuting.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning!

Sorry 'bout being a misery-guts last night. As I said, I was being pretty   'cos whether it's the mumps or the other things, it's still the same outcome! Last night ended up being quite dramatic with dh having a bit of a stand-off with his mum (hee hee,   to mil - sorry, v. immature, I know) He went round to get all the info about his medical history, as I told you, and she ended up ranting at him, basically saying what she'd said to me that it was probably nothing to do with him and was most likely due to me and ... you've guessed it... MY HOSTILE ENVIRONMENT   Well, he flipped and told her that she was being completely out of order keep saying that, and that basically, his two sa results confirmed that he did have a problem. I know I'm very   to be delighting at this but it's almost been like he's not really believed me when I've been telling him what she's been saying. Well, now he's heard it from the horse's mouth.

Good luck to Emma with your blood test today, and to Katy for the egg collection tomorrow. Thanks, Sara and Willow, for your reassurance! See you later,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Lou what a nightmare MIL but how lovely of DH to put her right   i would be delighted too we are doing our best to avoid Dh side of the family whist going thought treatment as  i don't fancy some of there comments ... some people just don't understand   i think my MIL blames me for putting Dh thought treatment as if he was with some else they would be fine, oh well just hot air i let it go over my head, 

Katy i think you are doing the best thing resting up for a good week Zita west suggest total bed rest for 3 days i think this is a little OOT but intend on laying on the sofa watching comedy dvd's and making the most of it ! 
How nice to have a drug free day,............. Good luck sweetheart wow that's loads to drink before 10am well done you   

Hope everyone is ok ~ 
Love Sara xxxxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

hello girls!

Lou, my dh's low count is most probably due to mumps he had as a child, either that or an injury he may have had (neither he can remember about, he lost his mum at an early age so cant ask her). In any case like you we just had to get on with what we'd got, it doesnt matter know how it happened you just gotta play with the hand you've been dealt. Gawd you could do without MIL tho eh, it hurts double I bet when its someone close being so ignorant. Well done for giving some back though, victory V's all round!

Emma, I'm so pleased your HcG is looking good. Another day's wait on top of the 2ww must be so frustrating, sending you lots of luck for tomorrow.

Willow just try and go on autopilot at work if you can, go, do it and get out. I felt exactly the same and just waited it out there's no way you can give 100% to everything while all this is going on. That's why I asked Mr R for 2 weeks off this time, so I'm still at home. Last time I had just one week which was ok but I started bleeding on day 11 so its good to know day 11 this time will be spent at home so I can quietly worry in peace! Day 11 is sunday ... I'm dreading it and just want to get through that day at least. Dh says to just take one day at a time and stop dreading ... I'm trying! 

As for drugs costs I think Mr R has to give a fairly realistic quote at the outset, ours was fairly spot on. Its different for everyone, but I cant comment on gonal F prices cos I was on puregon (£50 a day and I thought that was expensive!).

Sara yup we've got a couple of cats and they're little blood thirsty monsters too. The worst we've had is a mole which managed to burrow its way under the hall carpet, lucky we saw one of them keeping guard over the strange bump before one of us stepped on it! One of our cats likes to deposit the dead mice in his bowl - for later presumably?

Katy enjoy your drug free day! The night before last woke up with period-like cramping (no blood tho) that spread aches all down the fronts of my thighs for about 30 mins. What's all that about? Just a couple of twinges since ... Emma and Dobby did you get any of this?

Love to you all, I see the bank holiday weather has arrived already! x

[br]: 24/08/06, 11:54OH AND GIRLS! Sue told me of a sneeky cheeky way to avoid the roadworks traffic...

If you're coming from maidstone way and are coming down the pembury road turn right into sandrock road opposite the entrace to donorlan park. Follow it down, take the left hand fork when it splits and carry on to the end. Turn left, past the roadworks and the church and turn left into kingswood road. Everyone else queues in the next road on from sandrock, this way you get to scoot past them all! haha!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am going to be very selfish and let you know my news first of all.  I went to my second home this morning (SEFC!) for my second hcg blood test and the result was a whopping 274 despite the fact I am still bleeding (sorry if tmi)!!!!! I am still in a state of shock but totally delighted.   .  Thank you all so much for your advice and support and positive vibes which all worked wonders and I hope will do the same for you too.

Katy, I think you should definitely take two weeks off work for the 2ww if you can.  This time I literally did absolutely nothing except read etc for the whole of the first week.  I don't think this was the only reason it worked but I am sure it was a factor.  I am thinking of you and wish you the very best of luck.  In case I forget, when you go back for the ET, remember to take a camera with you.  You can take photos of the embryos on the screen.  It is very emotional and amazing to see them.   

Kerry, I do hope that you get through Sunday without bleeding.  Please, please, please do not be tempted to test early   .  I hope that you are feeling OK.  I can honestly say that I had no symptoms up until test day when I started to feel sick (and still do!).  Other than that, I had nothing at all and I don't think that Dobby did either.

Dobby, I hope that you are OK and progressing nicely?

Lou, I am so sorry to hear about the upset with your mil but you must be thrilled that your DH stood up for you and him.  Try to put the comments out of your mind and look forward to the help you will get from SEFC and you can always rant to us.

Hope you have a good day in this lovely weather.  I have resorted to putting the heating on!!

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~ thats just wonderful news !!! ~ .... Bet you and Dh are smiling from ear to ear !!  i have been waiting for your update such great news well done you, did they say how many the hsg levels indicate ? 

       

sara xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sara

Thank you so much.  I was in tears when Sue told me the news and it was much as I could do not to howl down the phone to her.   I didn't ask her any questions at all and I don't know if it means it is more likely to be more than one baby as the levels have increased by 2.5 times (at least).

What a  .

Not long for you now to start stimming!

Emma
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh it's just so exciting Emma i am so pleased you have been able to share your jouney with us ... what a rollercaoster, not long till sept 1st and you can find out and see your little one/s on the scan xxx

Just found this website about HCG Levels in Pregnancy

Might help with working it out 

http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg.html

sara xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, Sara. Mr R told me this morning that he wouldn't be comfortable until I am 40 weeks!!!  The entire team have been so fantastic over the last year (and especially the last few days) and I honestly think we are being treated at the best clinic.  If we are meant to have little ones then they will help us achieve our goal.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That's wonderful that you feel in such safe hands thats how i feel i know i havent started but after going to two different nhs hospitals i really can see the difference in a clinic that know you as a name & a history and a person and not a number, ohhhh i wish i was starting tomorrow i am not a very patient person so will have to keep myself even more busy ... Sara xxxx

Mr R is just so lovely Well done him xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sara

Yes, he was pacing around this morning and was so pleased that he was going to get the news before I was!  I do think everyone there really cares about what they do and are so great when things are tough or going well.  

I know what you mean about being impatient; you will start those lovely injections before you know it.  If you want to know anything at all, please ask.  I hope I will be able to help you.  One day I am going to count up just how many injections I have done; I am sure it will be a horrific number but well worth it in the end.

The biggest advice I can give is to tell you to keep positive all the time.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Emma, i'm sure i'll be picking everyones brains ~ makes the most before you go away if all goes to plan i should be testing around 27th of sept So i think your be back to help me


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, I will be back just when you need the most support and advice on 17th September.  I will be checking up on you about testing early; you can be sure of that.    

I have done my ticker and hope it works OK!!

Emma

x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 
very nearly done it ~ just a little thing you need to 
Cut and paste the BB code  it's under the ticker when you make it and in a box that states it ok for most sites and has FF there then we are all see it without clicking it if that makes sense ??

sara ~ sorry i am so not good and explaining things 
XXX


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope it has worked this time!!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done sweetheart you did it how lovely to see xxxx  wow 5 weeks tomorrow how exciting .... xxx[br]: 24/08/06, 16:02wonder if you can do one for you scan


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Emma!

I might feel a bit of a fraud next week sitting at home not doing much, but I have some friends in TW who are at home that I can get to come round, and I will be doing a few bits of work from home ... just so that the daytime TV doesn't make me go mad!  

Perhaps I should find a boxed set of DVDs at the weekend to give me a marathon in front of the TV.  I've just about finished the whole of Ally McBeal (started series 1 at Christmas, half-way through series 5 now so no more left).  Any suggestions?  No sci-fi, nothing too violent!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun, 

I know it will be hard to not do much esp if your used to being so busy, i love ally Mcbeal a bit off the wall in places, i too have been looking for a good box set, 
hmm it's a little hard 
You have 
sex in the city 
Absolutely Fabulous 
Friends
Footballer's Wives
Goodnight Sweetheart
Only Fools And Horses 
Will And Grace  ( i love this ) 
My Family  ( very english & funny ) 
Scrubs ( bit like ally ) 

Hmm i can't think of anything else at the moment i like stand up comedy like Jimmy carr, etc we are seeing him in a few weeks and Russell Brand so have got a few of those dvd's in preparation 

Hope you find something amazon are good and play.com offer free postage xxx
sara xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Sorry I have been so quiet… I have not been able to access the internet much recently but I have been reading all your posts, just not had the time to do proper justice to a reply!!

EmmaL  I am so, so thrilled for you…. I know how manic Mr R was the day I went in for my scan so I can just imagine him pacing around the place.  I have to say that they have all been great to me… as you can imagine with what happened to the first Twin, I have been a total neurotic about the second one and they have been brilliant about scanning me – I have another scan with Mr Rimmington next Tuesday by which time I will be 13+3 but apparently he thinks nothing of scanning people all the way through!  Many congratulations to you Emma, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I see you are 5 weeks tomorrow, that makes you exactly 8 weeks behind me.  Having EC on a Friday must be a really lucky day then, lets hope it rubs off on Katy!!

Katy, welcome and good luck on your 2ww.  I had the time off as well for both of my 2w waits and whist like Emma, I am not sure it made the difference between success and failure, I was certainly far less stress than if I had been at work.  I watched loads of baby programmes on the discovery home and leisure channel to try to persuade myself to feel pregnant (that sounds a bit mad!) but just ended up getting annoyed by some of the really, really daft people on there!!!  I hope your EC went well today, and that you get lots of good news on your phone call tomorrow.

Weezz, sorry you are still having MIL issues, but I am glad your partner stood up for you.  I don’t suppose even she can think that your supposed hostile environment affected your DH’s count in between him and the sample pot!!!

Kerry, I had cramps all the way from the second week of my 2ww until I was about 8 weeks pregnant, really bad some of them!  I asked Mr R about it and he said that it was normal and to ignore it.  Make sure you drink loads though, I am sure some of mine were due to the unpleasant constipation side effects of that grotty cyclogest.  Best wishes for your testing!

Mrs H best of luck with your stimming… your cat story made me smile… I have a sadistic killer tabby who would decimate the local wildlife if she could, and she is 15 with only 2 teeth!  I have found the ONLY thing which stops her is a large bell on her collar, which she doesn’t seem to mind as it only rings as she runs, not every time she moves.  Fortunately, my other cat considers running to be far too much effort and would only catch anything if it literally dropped down dead in front of him… he is so lazy, the effort required to catch anything would result in him falling asleep just thinking about it!

Willow we went to our GP for HIV, Hep B and Hep C tests, and the results were back within 3 days… he did say we may get charged, but we didn’t!  Even if we had it would have worked out about £50 for each of us for all the tests, far cheaper than the Nuffield charges.  I believe that the results are only valid for a number of months, can’t remember if it is 3 or 4, and then you have to have a new set of tests.

Have I missed anyone?

Best wishes to all

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Dobby, great to hear from you and that all is going well. EC on a Friday must be lucky as we both were!

Katy, I read Jilly Cooper's new booked called Wicked which is about 600 pages. It is quite interesting and is nowhere near as raunchy as her other books (thank goodness!!!). You mustn't feel a fraud at all. Just think of it as part of your treatment and try to enjoy doing nothing.

Lou - good luck for tomorrow morning 

Emma
xx[br]: 24/08/06, 18:05Dobby - do you get charged for each scan now?!

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just flying in to say 'Hooray to Emma!!!' What excellent news   Also, good to hear from you, Dobby - I was beginning to worry about you. Good luck for tomorrow, Katy - let's hope this Friday thing is catching, eh?   to Sara, Willow & Kerry,

Night night,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

We have been quite today !!   where you all hiding   

Lou hope the appointment went well today do let us know what you think and how you got on, 
Emma Congrats 5 weeks today   
Dobby ~ you cats sound lovely   bless 15 what a good age, i have got mine a cat house now so when we are out she can go out the cat flap but not back in so then she has to go to her little house and wait keeps her nice and dry and we get no littler surprices when we return !! 

How you doing Kerry ~ hope time is draging too bad for you, thinking of you     

Right off too walk the dog and do some house work ... took my sister to midwife then lunch today so have got some catching up to do, 

Have a lovley weekend all  
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Thought I'd just give you a quick update.  I think those Friday EC vibes must be catching, and they managed to get 17 eggs!  Feeling a bit dozy still (have slept for over 2 hours this afternoon) and definitely a bit tender down below, but I guess that's expected.  

I'm really pleased with how well it's gone so far, but I'm taking it a step at a time.  Next hurdle is to wait for tomorrow's phone-call to see what's happened in the lab overnight.  

Thanks for all your support girls: it really makes a difference in maintaining the positive approach.  I'll post an update at some point over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

katy ohhh what a lovely crop you had ~ sending lots of positive diviiding vibes your way and hoping you have some top quality embries to put back what day will that be Monday ?? .... You make sure you rest up thinking of you, xxxx

Sara xxx​


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Firstly- fantastic number of eggs, Katy. What a little mother hen you are! Good luck for your phone call tomorrow and keep us posted. 

Well, I'll be joining you properly, ladies. It's definitely ICSI for us. We had a really good chat with Mr Wilcox (he was lovely) and that really is the only course of action. He said that there was virtually no chance it would ever happen naturally with dh's sa results, discounting mega-miracles. Although I really felt for my poor dh whose face fell at hearing that, I am actually pleased to be told that categorically, because now we can get on with treatment knowing that it is 100% the right thing for us to be doing ('cos there isn't another option.) Do I make any sense? Now, we're off to our gp to get our blood tests done and Mr Wilcox is thinking that we could schedule the cycle for the end of October to fit in with my half-term break. I was quite stunned (and excited) that we'll possibly get started so soon. Don't know why exactly but I thought it would be ages. Sorry about the waffle but I'm feeling quite elated and it's sort of gushing out. Also, I can't get too excitable with dh 'cos he's feeling pretty fed up. I think he's been secretly hoping that it wasn't as bad as we thought and that Mr Wilcox would just tell us to keep trying. I, however, have been reading far too much about this and knew otherwise. 

So, eek, what should I/we be doing to prepare for it all? Did you guys change your diet or anything? Now, I'm going to need even more advice.

Hugs to you all,

Lou x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just to wish you all a good weekend.

Katy - well done you!  Lots of positive thoughts over the weekend, I think the time between ET and EC is the worst bit of the whole thing, so my thought are with you.

Emma - no, I asked about charges for the scans (thinking we must owe them a million pounds!) and was told by Sue 'not to be silly'!  Apparently they often carry on scanning people without charge. (Either that, or we will get a nasty suprise!)  I had read in some of the clinic blurb that one scan is included post treatment, and any others are charged - but I haven't had any invoices.

Weezz, Glad your appointment went well.  Mr Wilcox is lovely isn't he?  I have to say that I was really good the first time, concentrated on what I ate etc, but this time I just ate reasonably healthily, drank at least two glasses of milk a day and tried to ensure I drank quite a bit of water.  Didn't do anything else at all..... oh, and had Low dose aspirin (the 75mg baby dispersible ones) one a day at Mr Rimmington's suggestion.

Sorry your DP is upset.... and hope his mother now accepts that your "hostile environment" isn't the reason you haven't conceived!  I have to say I felt a bit sorry for my DP who had lowish results from the initial tests at the GPs - I already knew I had problems, so finding he did too was a real relief for me, and my first comment when he told me was 'thank god for that!!!' which I then had to talk my way out of!!!  Perhaps you could point out to your DP that if the problems had been with you, there is no way on earth that he would feel that it was your fault or think less of you, so he should accept that it isn't his fault either?  It is just purely one of those things.

Love to all

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations Katy  .  This Friday EC thing must be catching. I had 15 eggs so you have my every sympathy about feeling tender.  You will feel much better tomorrow and by Sunday probably feel normal again.  Good luck for your results tomorrow.  We had a really long wait for our results because I had changed the phone number during treatment and not made sure SEFC had the right one.  In the end I called at 1pm in desperation for my results!!  Finger's crossed you will be joining Dobby and I on our countdown.  Good luck for Monday.  I don't find ET difficult at all and it is amazing to see the embryos on the screen.  Don't forget your camera.

Lou - welcome to the clan.  It must be hard for you today as I am thrilled you can start your treatment sooner that you had thought.  I didn't change my diet at all except for eating 6 brazil nuts a day!


Thanks for your congrats Sara.  I still can't believe it really.

Dobby - thanks for the info re scanning.  You have certainly had your money's worth then.  Good luck for Tuesday.

Kerry, I will be thinking of you over the weekend and doing a dance to keep AF away   .  DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!!   

Hugs and baby dust to everyone for a great weekend.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all ... as predicted pants weather for the bank holiday lets hope the sun comes out later, 

Well today felt a bit more real as i got my drugs protocol  and i must be   as i didnt realise it was 2 injections a day i had a little cry   as i am such a big baby hubby is being so lovely and says i have to look at it as one step closer to having a baby and every day when we do them to think of that i guess after a few i will get use to it but i know i am what a wimp i am i just hope i can do it, i wish i had to have it done at the hospital every day and not myself   hubby is going to do them hope i am brave enough to let him, 

Sorry it's a me me post, 


Katy hope your feeling better and have has some really good news this morning,  
Lou, thats great that you can start soon it's so exciting isnt i came away from the hospital on  
Emma ... Not long till your scan  bet you can't wait it must be so exciting, 
Dobby thats so lovely Mr R is scanning you for free but i think it may be for his reasurance you kno wwhat a worrier he is, bless 
Kerry hope your keeping strong and feeling positive i'll be thinking of you this weekend,     

Speak soon 
sorry about the moan 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy - I hope you have had good news this morning and are feeling better than yesterday.  

Sara - please don't moan at all about talking about your problem with the injections.  You really do get used to them and as I said before I will count how many I have done over my 4 tx which should cheer you up!! It is a bit scary at first but it does get easier the more you do. The big thing is to try and relax so that it doesn't hurt quite so much.  You must also try to really hunch your back round so that your tum is as loose and relaxed as it can be.  Good luck with them.  I am sure you will get the hang of them and it won't be as bad as you think.  Have you got the pen to inject?  It is easier using that than just a normal needle.

Kerry - I hope you are OK and hanging on in there.  Not long now until you can test.  The    are watching you so you have been warned!!!!

Thinking of all my lovely SEFC buddies.  

Have a great weekend and relax!

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Good news from the clinic this morning: 7 embryos.  ET on Monday, even though it's a bank holiday (SEFC are so good in this respect).  Of the 17 eggs from yesterday 14 were mature enough for injecting (we're doing ICSI).  So basically it was 7 out of 14 that worked.  Hopefully they'll continue to divide over the weekend and if we're really lucky there might be one or two left to freeze after ET on Monday.    

Thanks for all your support girls - it makes it easier knowing that I'm not alone, and Emma & Dobby's success is a real inspiration.  I'm still drinking gallons of water and spending most of the time lazing about: practising for next week!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy

Thats is fantastic news!   You must be thrilled.  You must keep drinking the water so the drugs are flushed out ready for ET.  I have just realised I will be on holiday at the end of your 2WW.    What a shame.  I do hope that Dobby's and my success rubs off onto you.

Hope everyone is enjoying the rain!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all









KERRY: Just wanted you to know i was thinking of you and willing positive vibes your way           i bet this wait is nail biting stuff







i really hope and pray it that on wednesday you get your long awaited BFP      

KATY: 7 is a good sign it's meant to be lucky isnt it ?? Your right each stage a  and it's great that things are going along smoothly Good luck for transfer







 your have some to freeze for a brother or sister        

EMMA: thanks for your message i'm not as scared today thou it feels like when i had the count down till my wedding one minute excitment the next scared i hate waiting and really wish i would start today !! ~ i am awiting AF now i really hope she shows up by tomorrow as it could mean waiting longer if not,

Dobby: hope all is well have you got a bump yet ??









Lou : hope your enjoying the weekend any plans ? we did want to see the new film me you and depree but it's not showing as gallery at bluewater so will wait ... we are going to beefeater tuesday as our last meal before the rollercoaster  that we hope and pray makes us parents xxx

Our dear little hopeful hope your enjoyng your  we have missed you ... thinking of you hun xxxx

Hope you all









Speak soon 
Love Sara xxxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi all, I'm afraid I've got bad news. I woke up yesterday (day 10) to a little bit of brown blood so spent the day lying down to try and stop it but its now in full flow and is just like a normal af, I've lost so much I can tell its all over, pretty much the same as last time. I called the clinic yesterday evening and left a message for them to get back to me but nothing yet so I'm carrying on with the cyclogest as that's what they told me to do last time right up until test day ... I'm not being all down about it for the sake of it when I say its all over I know for sure I have af cramps and probably after today wont have anything left inside the rate its going (soory tmi, just wanted you to know that its not just a little bit). Yesterday was awful and when dh got home from work I got him to take me to the seaside where all the emotions came out, hurt and this time anger - the first time I felt so hard done by, this time I also keep thinking that its been so much to put ourselves through and to have nothing to show for it at the end is just so unfair. First instinct is to get off this rollercoaster for a while, we've had two goes in fairly quick succession (3 months between) and I dont feel I can get my heart up to go again so quickly. We've got our nhs appointment coming up in the middle of sept, so treatment will probably start november-december, we'll see how we feel when that comes round. I feel I need to concentrate on something else for a while now, dh is trying to start his own business as a plasterer so I'm going to throw myself into helping him along with that. I've deffo got to see Mr R this time for a follow up, we didnt last time but I have so many questions now. I was so sure this would be the one girls, what a smack in the face.

Sorry to bring everyone down, thanks so much for all your support through this I really feel like I've got some good friends here.

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Kerry I am so very sorry to hear your news and that you are so convinced that AF has arrived in full swing.   I can only hope that you are wrong.  I am still bleeding and if you read the post from Dobby to me in our last thread she said how many ladies arrived to see her as a midwife and were 4 weeks out because they had a period even though they were pregnant.  I am sure that the clinic will still advise you to do a test, just to make sure.  You should definitely keep taking the cyclogest.   

I know exactly how you feel right now.  We had three  before we got our   this time and I am still very anxious about everything.  I strongly recommend taking a bit of a break.  I know this is such a cliche saying, but time IS a great healer.  We had tx with only 1 month gap in between and at the end of the third one I just couldn't stand it any more so we had a three month gap and it was all much easier to cope with this time.  If you have any questions you think I might be able to answer, please, please ask.  Of course, the one burning question we all want to know is why didn't it work when everything looked so good and there is no answer to that.

Look after yourself and spend time with DH; he must be just as upset and angry as you are.  I do hope that you get a positive test when you do test.  There is still a glimmer of hope.

I hope everyone else is OK today.

Big hugs to you  

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH NO !!!    Why oh why i so didnt want to read you post Kerry 
,  

Dh wonder what was wrong as i feel so close to you sefc girls i just can't help but cry and feel so angry for you  

I know this sounds a bit   but some people who have had af arrive before test date etc have been tested for natural killer cells and also blood clotting & have had to take baby asprin and steroids, maybe it's worth asking Mr R , 

I really don't know what to say i feel like i should be saying there is still hope it could be , but with the sound of so much blood lose i know it's hard to hang on to a glimmer and is it fair to yourself to do so, 

This is an awful time i know for you both  but some time off  this rollercoaster, will def help, if only to gain some more knowlegde as to why, 

we are all here for you Kerry sweetheart don't ever be sorry i am just so sorry that it looks like it hasnt worked this time,   

I'm thinking of you  lots of love & hugs 
Sara xx xx xx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for your replies girls, I've just had a call from Rachael the embryologist who'se said also that it doesnt sound good but still to take the cyclogest and test on tues (one day early), I will do but am being realistic and not hoping too much. I've booked a follow up with Mr R for a week on Thursday, apparently they've just changed their policy and follow ups are now included in the price so that's something to bear in mind for us all. Sara yes I shall be asking about killer cells, I think there's a simple test they can do so I'll be up for having that done just to rule it out. 

I'm planning a trip to howletts zoo tomorrow to cheer us up. What big kids! 

Emma. Thanks hun are you still bleeding or has it calmed down now? Sara has af arrived for you yet? and Katy, wow whatta lotta eggs! Its a big relief when you find out you've got a fair few embies, I'm sending them big positive vibes thinking of them busily dividing and growing nice and strong for you. Best of luck for tomorrow its such a good feeling taking them home with you!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm glad you got a call from sefc, what a great plan howletts zoo will be great fun we love it there, i think it's great that your doing things, 

Still have my  as i have read a few storys when this has happened & woman have still had a bfp, 

thinking of you


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've just popped in to catch up with things and I'm so, so sorry to hear your news, Kerry. I hope that there might still be a happy outcome for you but understand that it doesn't look too good at the moment. Please don't apologise for being upset. This is a very tough thing we're doing and we can't always be upbeat, particularly when stuff like this happens. I hope you don't mind me dispensing advice when I haven't experienced it yet but try to just be kind to yourselves at the moment, talk your feelings through and hug lots. The trip to Howletts sounds like a great idea. After our consultation on Friday (where dh got quite upset) we went on to Lewes and just spent the day looking round the little antique shops - just to take our mind off things for a bit. I'm sitting here so upset for you, honey. Please remember that if you want to rant or anything, do. That's what we're here for. Don't feel like you're being self-indulgent. If you can't get upset about treatment here, where can you. Sending you truckloads of hugs xxx

Katy - Good luck for your ET tomorrow. I hope it goes really well! Sara, sweetie, don't be scared about the injections - we'll hold your hand!   to Emma, Willow, Dobby and Hopeful - are you home yet?

Little question - do I need to have my FSH blood test on day 2/3 at any particular time of day -i.e. morning? Thanks,

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou
Just poped on quickly i had my FSH on day two in the afternoon the time of day dosent matter but they tend to go for day 3, mine was kind of day 2 and a half if that makes sense and came back as 6.1 when i had it done in april on day 3 it was 5.5 so a little bit of difference but i guess nothing to worry about, 
 

Thinking of you all 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Kerry - I hope that you have a great day tomorrow.  Well done for being so brave and positive.  At least you know when your follow up is.  I am still bleeding and hate it so much.  It makes it hard to believe I am still pregnant in lots of ways.  I will be so pleased when I have had the scan on Saturday.

Lou - I didn't have an FSH done for some reason so I'm sorry but I can't help you!!

Katy - good luck for tomorrow and remember your camera.  It is amazing seeing those embryos, isn't it?

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

It's quiet on here today. Hope that means we've all been spoiling ourselves with nice bank holiday outings/vegging. Kerry, sweetheart, I really hope you are OK and have enjoyed your day at Howletts - really thinking of you! Katy, I hope everything went well today for you. It's great that they are even prepared to do things on a BH to fit in with us ladies.

I've had a really fun day. We went with my sil (other one, not the one with the baby) and bil to Bedgebury Pinetum, to go mountain biking. They've got all these trails through the woods. It was pretty funny really 'cos it was v. muddy after the rain and we were sliding all over the place. I felt quite proud of myself afterwards as I'm not very fit really (the other 3 were tearing ahead of me most of the time) but I still managed to keep going- about 3 hours altogether! At certain points, I seriously couldn't breathe!! Still, it was lovely afterwards 'cos we all had showers (it's all very well set up there) and went to a pub in Lamberhurst for lunch. I was feeling all healthy after my cycling and had fish 'cos I've been reading my Zita West book (well recommended, girls) and she advocates plenty of fish- essential fatty acids, I think. I'm now wondering if there's anything good on telly this evening. I've done my activity for the day. 

 to you all,

Lou x[br]: 28/08/06, 17:37Oh, another little question, please. Mr Wilcox said that he could (just about) time the egg collection for the beginning of my half-term week. I've decided that I do want to talk to my Headteacher about what's going on, but needed to feel a bit more sure of my facts. About how long before EC do you start stimming, and how frequently are you supposed to have your ovaries scanned in that period? Sorry, do you get the feeling that there are going to be rather a lot of these 'little' questions? 

Thanks, Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

hmm it seems i'm a post down i'm sure a posted a message earlier must have forgot to post it   , 

anyway hope you all had a nice BH what horrible weather ...   still at least i got to stay in watch telly and eat not so healthy food   well not too bad but should really been laying off the choc's but well af is here so i convience dh all woman need chocolate when af is around  to keep their energy up    

Wow lou sounds like you have had an eventful day not sure i'd be so brave esp riding in the mud, well done you xx 

Emma , Dobby How'sare you what did you get up too, 
Kerry  hope you had a lovely day with Dh what animals did you see i love the tigers thinking of you sweetheart,    

Lou, as my periods are not regular (pcos) for you & i am egg sharing i took the pill, to make sure we knew when AF would show as waiting 56 days which i did to have my fsh was not good   , 

anyhow as SEFC only do short protocals it makes it a look quicker, 
i will give you my dates to give you an idea, 

You would phone clinic when AF arrives and be booked for a baseline scan usually day 3 of AF, 
then is lining is thin enough you will start your stimms, 

So i have baseline wed 30th  start stimms 
then have a follow up scan on 6th Sept  
then all being well next scan 8th sept if at that scan i have some good size follicles then egg collection is planed w/c 11th sept think mine will be 12th all being well, then e/t 3 days later do 15th, 
all in total 17 days and 5 visits ... then it's the 2ww, 

Hope this helps a little, 
sara xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Kerry, so sorry to hear your news.  I'm hoping and praying that there might still be some positive news for you tomorrow, even though it seems unlikely.

I had ET this afternoon (the clinic was SO busy - I've never seen so many people there, with some having to stand in the corridor as the waiting room was full).  I think they may have been short staffed - Mr R said that he had to make the bed in one of the rooms between patients!!!

Of the 7 embryos I had 2 really good ones put back and the next best 2 were frozen.  I didn't take a photo: for me it just seemed to be tempting fate somehow, but it was fascinating to see them on screen beforehand.  Mr R even played back the scan of the actual transfer so we could see it all again.  (He joked that in a year's time they would be producing it as a DVD for patients!!!)

So I'm now on the two-week wait.  On my first cycle I went back to work, but this time I'll be at home all this week and part of next - just going up to London for 2 days.  I will be working at home a bit.  I felt that this way (a) I'll have something to keep me busy and (b) I'll feel happier about the fact that I won't be falling behind while I'm off, which will mean less stress.

Sara: good luck with your baseline on Wednesday.  The injections do seem scary to start with but take your time, a big deep breath, and you will cope.  I allowed myself 10 minutes but after a couple of days it didn't even take half this.

Katy x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

We have been quiet today!  We had friends for lunch and they have only just left so we have been clearing up the aftermath.  

Lou - Sara's timings seem to be roughly the same as mine, although it does depend on person to person and cycle to cycle.  Sometimes you need to stimm for 2 weeks before EC and sometimes only 10 days.

Kerry - I have been thinking of you lots and hope you are OK and had a nice day today.  Are you doing a test tomorrow?

Willow and Dobby - hope you are both OK?

Sara - how exciting you now know when your baseline scan will be.   I will be back from my holiday just as you begin the dreaded 2 ww. I have just read your medical history and noticed that you had a burst appendicitis - I did too!!  It was horrible, wasn't it??

Katy - I hope you had a comfortable ET.

Keep positive everyone.

Love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

katy thats fantastic      , so pleased your transfer went well and you have two lovely embryos settling down hopefully for the next 8 & a half months    ,

You take it easy now remember what Dobby said pregnant until proven other wise,  
wow can't believe the clinic was that busy, poor Mr R running around changing bed etc, so nice he showed you on screen a reply of the transfer,

Right i will update my list sweetheart !! xxx

 i hope in 13 days you will be posting a very happy post, is today day 1 ?? sorry being a little  ,

Sara xxxxxx

[br]: 28/08/06, 20:52Hi Emma  ,

How are you .... are you feeling sick at all or (.)Y(.) hurting ?? don't worry if not some woman dont feel anything my friend didnt know she was pregannt till 16 weeks  she just felt her Af's were playing her up !

owww yes burst appendicitis not very nice and as it was so many years ago i was only 6 or 7 i have a horrible 8 inch scar 

Right last day as a free woman tomorrow .... i need to go to boots to get a hot water bottle and so lippy might go for lunch with a friend and some ironing oh what fun anything to help pass the time,

thinking of you all 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing in, but I was just nosing around the site and saw this thread and as I was at SEFC I thought I'd have a look and I saw that Dobby had got a bfp (we had a little pm session as we were starting our cycles about the same time) - so anyway I just wanted to say congrats to Dobby!!!

I felt q sad reading all of your posts about the clinic because I wish that we could still be doing tx but unfortunately I had to have a hysterectomy last month because my fibroids were getting out of hand. Mr R & Mr W operated on me earlier in the year to try and remove them but afterwards were concerned that they might turn nasty and felt this was the only way to go after I was bleeding continuously when taking the oestrogen tablets for my last FET. However I have still got my ovaries and we're hoping to find ourselves a surrogate in the US and Mr R has said I can be monitored during the cycle at SEFC - in fact, if he could carry the baby for me I think he would!!

Anyway congrats to Dobby and long may those SEFC bfps continue!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Dear Freckles, 

thank you for sharing your experience with us, i am so so sorry to hear what happened how terribly hard  

I understand your not having any treatment at the moment but please please feel free to add any comments or see how the sefc gang are getting on, you are more than welcome, 


 with finding a surrogate i know it must be a hard decision, 

Mr R is so lovely i really look forward to seeing him hope he can do my scan wed  

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the info about the scans - I feel much more clued up now! Welcome to Freckles - it sounds like you've had a really tough time and I hope things work out well for you with the surrogacy.

Katy- ET sounds like it went very well. Make sure you take it easy now- lots of DVDs etc. I can understand what you're saying about the photos - think I'd probably be the same. It would be lovely to have them if all turns out well in the end but problem is, of course, we don't know that at that stage.

Sara- Thinking of you, honey. It's all systems go tomorrow! Are you feeling any better about the injections? Are you planning to do them yourself or is dh going to do them? I think I might get my dh to do them. He's the most precise person on earth (drives me insane most of the time!) so I suspect he might be quite good at it. Also, it gets him involved.

Emma- I can understand your worries about the spotting. I've also read that it's not unusual but, well, it's a bit unnerving isn't it? Roll on your scan - is it Friday?

Now ladies, I'm v. confused again- please help! Mr Wilcox (as I mentioned) is going to try and time the ICSI to fit in with my school half-term (week beg. 23rd Oct) We've also got Friday 20th off so he said that he could try to organise it (as best as you can) for EC to be on that Friday and ET on the Monday. Af is due on Monday (or thereabouts) and I need to be as normal for this coming cycle 'cos I've got to have the FSH test on CD3. He said that we should go back to see him in about the third week of September, to arrange the treatment and to give me some Microgynon to regulate my following cycle. This all sounds fine but the bit that is puzzling me is that my following cycle won't begin until the 2nd/3rd October, so it seems like I'd only be taking the pill for a few days before I'd need to stop it again and start stimming (in order to have EC round about the 20th) Is that going to work?!? I'm a bit puzzled but it's probably me just being thick. What do you think?

Love to Willow, Dobby & Kerry,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Please don't worry they will time it all lovely for you, however i am so not good at explaining this but Mr Willcox is putting you on the pill toover ride you natural cycle ~ i got the pill when i had my fsh done and was able to start that day,

i know it seems hard to work out and so close as well in one way but if you have any worries the nurses are great you can always leave them a message they will find out for you and give you a call back as it's better to know than to worry,

Yes i am over the moon that the count down is nearly over and the rollercoaster is about to begin, I would love DH to do the injections but i am worried as he finds it so so hard as he is scared of hurting me, i am a bit of a control freak so not too sure what will happen, but if i do them myself he will prepare them and hold my hand etc,

I just got a massive bunch of flowers delivered by interflora with a card that says,

_" your my world thank you so much for doing this, your amazing.... etc, "_  Dh kept that quite he must off booked it a few days ago, 

I can not believe how lucky i am .... i have to pinch myself that i found my soul mate, my best friend in the world and feel so so happy ( soppy i know sorry )

I took the same pill was ok on it took it for 3 months dont worry you wont have too but i had a long wait for bloods to be matched etc i didnt have any pmt but did seem to be quite hungry !

Hmm i want to do something for DH now wonder what to do or get him, .... any ideas ?
Sara xxxxx


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi girls, thanks for your kind words. Ah Sara your Dh sound luverly! what a gem, your relationship with him will be your strength in all this. I got my dh to do my jabs for me cos I was such a wimp, he too was worried about hurting me and I know he felt quite bad about it but I think it helped to get him involved in a way and he became quite an expert at it! I think they like to be needed sometimes. I used to get a magazine or best ever was the back of a fabric softener bottle or similar to read out loud while he was doing it, something that didnt need any concentration and didnt necessarily make any sense but just gave me something to focus on! Maybe its best if you just hold his hand for the first, but soon mate they just become something to get done and they dont take long, its all over very quickly. 

The zoo was great yesterday, we went to port lympne in the end cos neither of us had been there before. It was just good to get out in the fresh air and spend some time with dh, I dont think we acfually saw many animals though as it was on and off raining and most of them were hiding!

Its my first day back at work today after everything, I'm here all by myself for the mo but I think one of the girls will be in around lunchtime so we're popping out for a catch up which will be good. I did my test this morning and as we'd guessed it was a   I've kind of got used to it now, I still dont know what our future plans will be and I'm still feeling a little sorry for myself I suppose maybe it'll be better when I get some company in this place!

Hope all's well with everyone. Katy get those feet up gal and keep nice and warm like an incubator!

Lots of love to you all Kx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kerry thank you for the advise i'm sure it's like most things worry so much about it etc then be like ohh is that it ^finbgerscrossed^ i will let you know how we get on, and any tips the hospital give me 

Oh Hun  i was so so hoping and holding out that things may have been different, hope someone comes in work soon so your not alone, glad you enjoyed the zoo,  why is life so unfair   you are right your strong relationship with DH is what pulls you thought this [email protected] and helps you to go forward lots of hugs and kisses i guess is on the menu,  

Hope work passes quick for you hun, thinking of you xxxx 

katy thinking of you hope your resting up   

sara xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

As promised I'm sitting on the sofa with my feet up, covered in cushions to keep my tummy warm.  I've heard that you should avoid using a hot water bottle as you don't want to get hot, just to stay cosy.  It should be a nice week really as I'm at home and DH works from home so I have some company.  He's slaving away in his office upstairs, but it's comforting to have him here (he made me porridge for breakfast and went out early to buy the paper - bless!)

Kerry: so sorry to hear your news.  Be prepared for the emotions to come back and hit you just when you think you're dealing with it OK (well, that happened to me, anyway).  Take your time and remember that it is perfectly natural to be upset - you don't have to apologise for it.

Lou: you asked about the length of treatment to try to get it to coincide with school half-term.  I'm sure you'll get good advice, but just remember there will always be some uncertainty.  I was only on stims for 8 days before I was ready for EC; I even had a second scan booked which I didn't need as by that time I'd already had EC.


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Everyone has obviously woken up this morning!!!  Lots of posts to catch up on.  How lovely!  Welcome Freckles - I am sorry to hear about your hysterectomy.  Good luck for your surrogacy.

Kerry - I am so sorry that you got a BFN.  There is no right or wrong way to deal with such a sad time.  Be brave and kind to yourself.  You will know when the time is right to start again (if you indeed want to).  Big hugs to you.  I have been thinking of you lots. 

Katy - rest up and look after those lovely embryos and remember all the gallons of water to drink.  Finger's crossed for a  .    

Sara - your DH sounds so wonderful.  What a thoughtful thing to do.  You should practise pushing the needle into an orange.  This is meant to be the nearest thing to skin!!!  I am sure that whoever shows you how to inject will tell you this, but just in case they don't. It does make is a bit easier and you find out that you really don't have to push very hard at all.

Lou - I was also put on the pill for a short time over Christmas because otherwise I would have needed to be scanned when the clinic was shut.  Last year they stopped new cycles on 8th December until after Christmas and I didn't want to have to wait until February.  I am 100% certain that they will be able to work out the timescale as much as they can, but everyone does respond differently and to different cycles too.

I am still spotting but it is easing a bit thank goodness!!  My scan is now on Saturday as DP couldn't get there on Friday and Mr R said that he HAS to be there as we will find out how many little ones are there.  I am still very cautious about everything but I supposed that is to be expected after 4 tx.

Enjoy the sunshine!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma ~ i really hope your bleeding stops very very soon, and you have a wonderful wonderful surprice at your scan, i know a nice little flutter of a heatbeat will be the best way ever to start your last holiday together as a couple before your be a family,     Yes Mr R is right DH has to be there the 1st time you see your little one/s xx

I'm being a big baby as i really wanted to go out shopping & meet a friend for lunch but my   is being so mean to me ( very painful as well ) ... i am hoping she know's it because she wont be around for another say 9/10 months heeheee     

bless we do talk alot don't we ....  

sara xxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sara

Poor you.  Sorry to hear you are suffering.  Let's hope it is the last AF for 9 months.  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Don't forget about the terrible road works near the clinic and go one of the back ways or you will be stuck forever.

I am sorry that I won't be around during the dreaded 2ww but I will be thinking of you whilst I am away and will be home when you get the result and we can all celebrate.  .

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies, for even more good advice. It was very interesting to hear that you were only stimming for 8 days, Katy. I must say, I hadn't thought of that. Still, that would be quite good really 'cos I would have to have EC earlier and break for half-term earlier too - hee hee   Poor Sara- sounds like af is being rotten to you. Bet it's because it's her 'last stand'    
Glad you had a nice time at the zoo, Kerry. I really like Port Lympe - as you say, nice to walk around as well as seeing animals. I'm so sorry about the BFN. It's not fair, honey   and like I said before, don't you go feeling bad about feeling sorry for yourself! I hope you get some company at work and the first day back is going ok- that can't be easy for you   

I've just been speaking to a colleague from work and it's reminded me that I've got to go back soon   Boo- I like being on holiday!! Take care girls,

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, day 1 of 2WW was a breeze!  

So far I have read the paper, done 2x Su Doku, started reading a book and had a sleep this afternoon.  My only worry is that I could get used to this lifestyle!!!  DH is taking Thursday afternoon off and we're going to the cinema to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2.  No problem, apart from the fact I'll probably need 3 loo breaks during the film!!!

I'm just a bit jealous that DH has gone to the gym for a spinning class right now.  I'm a real spin addict, but I have promised Mr R that I won't go during 2WW.  As he goes to the same gym as me I'd better behave or else I might get spotted!  I was told I could go swimming, or have a walk, but nothing else.  

Sara: hope AF arrives and you can get going with your stims - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Katy

Glad you had fun ... me & dh went to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2 at bluewater ( in the gallery ) we love going that way as it means you can have a cup of tea you get chocalate and nibbles all part of it and you have sofa chairs well kind of plus going to the loo is not a problem  we enjoyed the film but hated waiting for 45 minutes for all the trailers and adverts !!! 

My Af came yesterday today she has def made her self known i too had an afternoon nap as i felt a bit drained but i am so excitied just can not wait to start,

sorry hun what is spinning class ?? 

 at Mr R going to your gym ~ his training for a marathon when he has time i will never know !

currently our spare room is a gym my hubby is in to  his a bit of a muscle man  i often joke he likes lifting heavy things thats why his with me 

Sara xxxx[br]: 29/08/06, 17:51Emma hun ~ don't you worry about not being here on my 2ww i'm sure i can drive the other girls mad  ~ thank you for being so positive for me 

Right little scared now as it seems to always take me ages to get to the hosital i live in Lordswood which is just of the M2 i go to the clinic via maidstone/kingshill way if that makes any sense ~ think i need to read back on the messages and see how to go, ........ xxx

sara xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sara - spinning is a class where there's a room full of exercise bikes and you all pedal like maniacs along to the music: sometimes out of the saddle, sometimes sitting down, doing press-ups on the handle-bars etc.  It's really mad but I get a real buzz from it, and it burns calories like nothing else!

To avoid the roadworks (I assume you're coming on the A264 Pembury Road from Maidstone direction).  On your way into TW there's a turning on the right with a sign saying "sports centre" or similar but take the turn on the left which is called Halls Hole Road.  It's really narrow with high walls and the trees meet overhead!  Keep following it for about half a mile, past a few houses and then turn right at the T-junction at the end.  Kingswood Road is then the first right.  At the moment there are traffic cones in the middle of the turning along with a sign saying "access only" which makes it easier to spot.  The hospital is then on the right.


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy - well done for your first day of the 2ww.  I hope you continue to enjoy it.  The first week is definitely the easiest I think.  I love spinning too and haven't been to the gym for 5 weeks now.  I was also told to stay away until after the 2 www but then I have also been recommended to wait until after 12 weeks.  As I am so paranoid I will do as I am told and have suspended my gym membership which is so hard as I used to go 4 times a week!!!

Sara - here is the short cut I used.  Once you have joined the road going towards the clinic by Tesco keep going and you will come to a pedestrian crossing and cross roads.  Turn left at the crossroads down Halls Hole Road(!).  Keep going to the end of that road, turn right and then a bit further down the road turn next right into Kingswood Road which is the road the clinic is in; you are just entering it from the other end.  Hope you can make sense of this.  Have a look at streetmap and hopefull you will be able to see it.  It cuts the time by loads but don't worry if you are late as I think most patients are at the moment due to the roadworks.  Good luck tomorrow.   

Lou, I only stimmed for 8 days on my first IVF too but 10 days on the second one.  This is probably because my dose of drugs was reduced as I OHSS slightly  the first time and had 30 eggs!!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohh i know what it is ... when i used to go to next generation they had that class you are not wrong about being maniacs wow you and DH go girl if you do that it's looks mental ... does the trainer keep shouting come on keep it up keep going   ......... well you won't be going for atleast 11 months hun    

Thank you going to get map and write down directions ... i am driving as DH is the map reader i really can't do maps wish i had sat nav 

Thanks again Katy,

Sara xxxx[br]: 29/08/06, 18:16oww looks like me and u posted at the same time Emma,

thanks again i know what you mean now, we leave a bit earlier just incase  .... right better get my Libby out for a walk she can tell the time and knows it over due  xxxxx

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sara

Hi honey, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow, hope the scan goes well.

Will check in tomorrow evening to see how things went.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Hope you had a lovely long weekend.  We went for a scan this morning with Mr R, who is taking bets that our baby is a boy!!  Mr R is such a sweetie - I felt really reassured after seeing him, and he kindly said that I was probably the least neurotic of all his pregnant ladies so I hate to think what the other ones are like, given that I think I am turning into Mrs Neurotic at a rate of knots!!  He had watched a programme last night where people had been breastfeeding until their children were 7 or something, so we ended up having a very strange conversation about just how creepy it seemed to breastfeed a child that has teeth!!

We come from Maidstone direction, back way to start with but then picking up the A228 just near East Peckham, and went in rush hour this morning.  I had a lot of trouble a week or so going down the Halls Hole Road (or what ever it is called!!) as an articulated lorry was coming up the other way and effectively blocked the road, and then coming back to go home, it took me AGES to get out of the top of Halls Hole Road to turn right - so we tried the other route that one of you suggested from Sue, where you go a little bit further down the main road and then take the turning to the right before the one which is signposted as a diversion.  It is called Sandrock Road, and has a big sign saying it leads to the Royal Victoria Shopping Centre.  If you go down there, there is then a junction near the bottom of the hill where the road forks and a minor road leads off to the left - take the smaller road to the left and it will bring you up to a rounderbout where the second turning on the left takes you up a hill, cross the traffic lights where the road on the left is the bottom of the main road from Maidstone and is closed, and then the second left after the lights is the Kingswood Road entrance that is open.  If you miss the forked road to the left, go down to the main set of traffic lights at the cross road, turn left, up to the next set of lights and left again and this will bring you up to the same rounderbout where the road you want will be sort of straight on but across slightly to the right, if you see what I mean.

We allowed an hour (usually takes us about 30 minutes) because it was rush hour but were there in 25 minutes!!

The other interesting snippet from Mr Rimmington is that the SEFC is moving next year to new premises, about 1/2-3/4 miles away nearer the town centre.  They have apparently bought a huge house which is about to be converted, and then will be dedicated premises for SEFC.  He said it will be much nicer, and give them a lot more room.  Apparently they were so busy yesterday that people had to stand in the corridor!

Emma:  Best wishes for your scan on Saturday - I am sure Mr Rimmington just lives at SEFC!!

Weezz:  You may need to check your dates with the clinic regarding the pill.  I think I said to you before that I had the pill prior to my first cycle so that we could plan to start on a specific day, but Sue told me that you have to take it for at least two weeks (but you could start up to day 5 of the period before).  May be worth phoning the clinic nurses to check.

Katy:  Hope your 2ww is going well!  Best wishes!

Sara: Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, good luck!

Kerry:  Really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Any plans on what you are going to do next?  Have you got a follow up appointment with Mr R?

Love to everyone...

Dobby


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evenin' all!

Well dh is going to be rattling. I've been to the health food shop today and bought a selection of multi-vits for us both but his are quite something! There's Wellman for him, Sanatagen Pro-Natal for me, Omega 3 (with DHA) for both for us and he also has L-Arginine and L-Carnitine. I have taken Zita at her word. Go swimmers! However, at this rate I suspect we'll end up with expensive wee and an even bigger hole in our wallets!

Hello Dobby- lovely to hear about your scan, hun. Mr R sounds such a sweetie. I'm really looking forward to meeting him. Thanks for the info about the pill. Think I might call the clinic tomorrow and ask whether it would be OK to start Microgynon as soon as I've had the FSH test on CD3. Can you see any problem with that? Otherwise, it sounds like it'll be too late if I leave it to the beginning of my next af in October. 

Katy and Emma- I'm so impressed with your devotion to spinning. I'm a lazy wotsit at heart and am secretly delighting in the fact that I'll have a good excuse to lay off netball for a bit! I could have done with your fitness on my bike ride yesterday. Glad you're having a nice relax, Katy.

Sara- have you decided what to do for your dh yet? What a sweetheart he is sending you the flowers! You like cooking, don't you (at least, you sound v. good at cooking yummy roasts.) What about a special meal? Not that original, I know, but the way to a man's heart... My dh is never more affectionate than when he's had a nice meal-   Good luck tomorrow, sweetie. 

 to all. Willow, are you ok, hun? Missing you!

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Girls

[fly]*I'VE MISSED YOU!!*[/fly]

My brother and his wife came down for the weekend on Friday so I haven't had chance to get online, I've been thinking of you all though!! So forgive me for not posting, anyway here goes ...........................

Kerry - I was so sorry and upset to see your news, take care of each other and I'm sending you 

Sara - Tomorrow must be the day!! You must be so excited!!  Hope the scan goes well and you get going soon!!

Katy - Welcome to the TWW!!  Wishing you lots of luck, hope your taking it easy, are you doing the pineapple juice and brazil nut thing? 

Emma - Lots of luck for your scan on Saturday, I can't wait to find out how many there are!! 

Dobby - Glad the scan went well, Mr R is a poppet! A bit bizarre but very pleasant!

Lou - Your definately doing the right thing with the vits! I'm taking Zita West Vitafem and DHA, expensive but hopefully worth it!! But they taste awful and repeat terribly!! 

Our weekend was very busy, we went to Canterbury on Saturday, had lunch and then went on a river cruise and to the Cathedral, charged us £6 each to get in, but I wanted to see where I would graduate in November, wow its so big I'm going to be so nervous!!!  Then on Sunday we went to Leeds Castle which was also lovely, it was really sunny and my sister in law loved it!!! She is nine weeks pregnant and has absolutely no symptoms, apart from tiredness?? I hope I get every symptom going! 

Love and hugs to everyone!!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Willow your back   ~ so pleased to read your post boy you have been busy, .... glad you had a good Bh weekend, 

Re: Zita west i take her Vitfem & DHA do you find you can taste the dha thou a little while later and don't you find the vitfem makes you wee bright yellow    ........ Mr R says you can always tell who's on the vits not that he has looked at my wee   .... i have been a busy bee need to stop cleaning i have been tidy all cupboards and using far to much cif cleaning the floor on my hands and knees and signing along to sherly crow at the top of my voice poor DH   think as i had a cat nap it's not helped plus i am excited anyone would think i'm off on holiday 

think i better make so coco and try to calm myself down to get to sleep, after all this is only the 1st of many   to come, 

Ps: Thanks Shaz for your post  xxx

Night night 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

Ah, Willow, it was so good to hear from you, sweetie! Sounds like you had a lovely weekend. I like Canterbury - the sense of history I guess (I did History at Uni so I'm a bit of an anorak about such things   What are you going to be graduating with? Sorry- nosey parker, aren't I?

Today's the day, Sara  Hope the scan goes well, hun. I 'll be thinking of you. Sounds like you've got a bit of a nesting thing going on with all that cleaning and turning out of cupboards. Good sign, I hope  

Well, I'm off to Eastbourne today to see the grandparents. This is involve the hugest lunch you've ever seen (my Nan doesn't do small portions) and me fending off baby questions most of the day -i.e. when are we going to be great-grandparents/ we'd like to see a great-grandchild before we die   Hey ho.

Ha ha. Dh was NOT amused when I produced his array of pills last night! 'I'm not taking all of them every day', 'I'll be bl**dy rattling,' 'How do you know what's in them?' etc.. Think he thinks I'm trying to poison him. Little does he know that he's far too useful   !! (Only joking, I'm not really that warped) Are any of you taking co-enzyme q10? Do you think it's worth taking? Also, do you know whether any of the things I've mentioned have detrimental effects. I've googled them all and couldn't mind anything...

Emma- I'm wondering how many little beans there might be come Saturday. Am I right in remembering that you had 3 embies popped in?   V. exciting!

Have a good day all,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Mornign sweethearts ... Lou thanks for the luck .. ive stored it all up !! 

i got up early and been potting around feeding the fish and listening to the waterfall in the garden it was so relaxing but must admit quite cold at 6:30...   ,

Lou i too got Zita's book have lent it too my good friend at the moment so havent got it too hand but as i really couldnt keep up with what to take and buy i went on her website and got her vitfem & DHA and she does a man's one Vitman they are expensive @ £20 per pot for a month but that way i knew we were getting everything we needed Dh dosent take the DHA but he takes omega 3,6,9 with linseed & flaxseed oil that's all we take, however i know your trying to improve his swimmers but have a look on her site & see if it helps my hubby takes about 12 tablets a day some are for medical reason but he finds once his in a routine he forgets about it and they are just part of his day,  its hard when you 1st start them and up your water intake   all in the name if fertility 

Lou have a great lunch at your nan's ah bless they will be so happy when you tell them the good news in Nov    

thinking of you all i will post back later and let you know how i get on, 

Sara xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes and support.  It really does mean a lot. Yes, I had three beans put back so I can't wait to see how many there are there.  I still can't believe it!!

Sara - lots and lots of good luck for your scan today so that you can start stimming and good luck for your injections too.  It really is not as daunting as you think and you will get an inner strength from somewhere.  Last night I worked out that I have given myself 114 injections!!! Ouch!!!

Dobby - glad everything is going well for you.  It is very exciting news about the clinic moving, isn't it?  At least we won't all have to trawl through Nuffield any more.  Have you got another scan booked?  Do you have a bump?

Lou - I took marilyn glenville's vitamins at the recommendation of Mr R but I stopped them because I could not stand the taste of them.  My DP has been taking zinc and I have been taking the sanatogen pro natal forever and a day!!!    Enjoy your lunch at your nan's.

Willow - lovely to hear from you.  It sounds like you had a great weekend being a local tourist.  I love doing things like that.

Love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Willow mentioned pineapple juice and brazil nuts for 2WW - can someone fill me in on this one as I haven't heard it before!  The only things I'm doing at the moment are drinking about 4 litres of water a day, a couple of glasses of milk and generally trying to have more protein than normal - e.g. scrambled eggs for lunch instead of soup.  Perhaps one of you can enlighten me!

I also knew about SEFC moving premises.  The funny coincidence is that it'll be at the end of my road!!!  However, Mr R says it won't benefit me because I'll be pregnant by then, although he promised me a glass of something non-alcoholic at the opening party!

Today I have quite a lot of AF-type cramps; I guess something must be happening down there.  earlier this morning I walked to the papershop but that's only 5 minutes, and it's not as if I'm a complete invalid.  (Although looking at my "nest" on the sofa, with all my creature comforts around me, you could be forgiven for thinking that!)

Sara: I have my finfers crossed for you as you have your scan today - do give us an update later.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Just wanted to update you .... My scan was perfect   really good nice thin lining and Sue said it was all nice & smooth and no nastys apart from the pcos which you can see tiny black dot round the ovaries which is the norm for me, 

I was very scared to do the 1st injection ...after a while i manged to pop it in but then froze and couldnt press it down   but managed and only afterwards did it sting a little 

So thats it girls a real   for me and time to update my ticker   thank all so much for your support  

Sara xxx 
Ps i'll pop back on soon and do personals


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy - I have also been eating brazil nuts.  I think it is meant to help improve your egg quality but I'm not certain.

Sara -     I am so pleased that you had a good first scan and have managed to do your first injection.  I promise you it does get easier as time goes by.

How is everybody else doing?  Kerry, how are you coping?  

Hope you are all OK

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am new to this thread and am also having treatment at SEFC!!

I have been talking to Emma on another thread who kindly asked me to join you guys so HI!!!  

I have just completed a FET and yest (day 14) I did a first response HPT which had a really really faint second line so i am now in limbo and am waiting to test again tom (day 16).

Love Lizzylou
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your scan Sara (and more importantly on doing that first injection!)  It WILL get easier, honestly.  It is a bit embarrassing having to have it during AF, but the nurses and Mr R are so calm about it you almost forget.  

Today I got what I hope is our last invoice from SEFC.  All in all it'll be nearly £6,000!!!! EEK!!!  Our treatment was more expensive because we needed ICSI rather than just IVF, and DH had to have PESA a few weeks ago.  The only consolation was that I only needed to stim for 8 days so we saved a bit on the drugs.  It's not about the money, of course, but with all today's news about IVF on the NHS it does make you a little cross.

A very wierd thing happened at lunchtime.  I was making scrambled egg for lunch and the egg had a double yolk!  I thought that was lucky, so made a wish (no prizes for guessing...)  Then the second egg had a double yolk too!  It was just a bit spooky.

Sorry, rambling on a bit!  I'll go and get some supper ready for when DH gets home.  Bless him, today he's done a business trip to the Midlands all in one day, when he usually stays overnight.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Everyone

Have calmed down now been looking at all my medication ...thinking about you Emma with your 100 + injections your a







,

Very big







to LizzyLou OMG i must say it looks like a very good sign, ... What time did you do the test ? Your doing the right thing by leaving it 48 hours as that's when hcg levels raise keeping  for you, So glad emma told you to post with us, 
WE are all MR R fans and have not heard a bad word about him or the clinic, So it's nice to share our experience with each other i'm just at the very start, ...

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow if in any doubt over the test phone the clinic i'm sure it will sending Mr R in a panic 

Re: Brazil nuts and pineapple juice They are to help aid implantation & fertilisation, i think there is loads about it on the board i will try and find a link for you all esp for me as i think i will need it !!

Sara xxxxx

[br]: 30/08/06, 18:49

SEFC Miracles

Dobby     
Emma     1st scan 2nd sept  
lizzylou    

*SEFC 2WW *  

Kerry testing 30/08 BFN   

Katy testing 12/09     

*SEFC Stimming*

Mrs_H    

*SEFC Waiting to start *   
Willowwisp ~ Looking to Start in October   
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Looking to start ICIS October ​


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Firstly, welcome to Lizzylou! Your HPT sounds really promising - fingers crossed we'll have another SEFC miracle for Sara to post on her list! Well done with the injecting, Sara, you brave girl. It's gotta get easier from now on! Excellent news about your scan too. You must be so excited to be 'getting started.' 

I had a really nice day with my grandparents. The b word didn't even get mentioned once! Thanks for your little aside, Sara, that I could have news to tell them in Nov. That certainly got me thinking! Do you know, I'm such a blimmin' pessimist at heart. It doesn't really occur to me that it might actually work. I mean, doh, what do I think I'm doing it for then?  

Right, better nip off for the moment. Dh is looking hungry (I'm just a modern day Doris Day really, aren't I ?!?   ) Love to you all,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou    your post made me laugh just call you Doris !! .... Yes sweetheart i know what you mean about thinking oh this could work   yes it really could hun and i know sefc will give you the best chance .... it's a lovely feeling to have started can't wait till next wednesday for my scan see how many i have growing !! 

thinking of you all 

Sara 
Ps ~ Lou i added you to my list i hope you will start to feel part of the group


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your lovely words about missing me!!  

Lizzylou - Welcome to SEFC thread!! Oooh how exciting, faint line on First Response sounds good to me!!!  

Katy - Pineapple and Brazil nuts, if you do a search on this site you will find loads of information on it, I drank a small glass of pure pineapple juice (not from concentrate) every day of the TWW you should only drink one small glass a day, it nearly killed me as I hate it, didn't do the brazils as I hate nuts! But both are supposed to aid implantation? I would drink camel wee if someone told me it helps to get a BFP!!!   There are loads of girls who swear by it and others that say it doesn't make any difference, again its personal choice! I did get a positive so would force it down again, if I didn't and got a negative I would only torture myself!!! As for the double yoker, I believe in fate etc, on the day of our positive we went to Tesco and I saw a double rainbow, I've never seen one before or since and I was convinced it was a sign of twins!! Sadly it wasn't meant to be   but I do believe in 'signs' like these?

Sara - Well done on doing your first injection, after a few you will become you will be an old hat at it!! Hope there not hurting too much!!   Zita West vits, yes I can taste the DHA, I burped tuna the other day and then realised I hadn't eaten any!!!   Plus I've got the most illuminous wee I've every seen!!

Lou - I'm graduating with a Certificate in Managing Substance Misusing Offenders, what a mouthful, took two years part time but its finished now thankfully!!! 

Kerry - Hope your OK  

Emma - Three beanies put back in, twins or triplets .................. WOW!! I'm a twin (a brother) and it certainly makes for lots of fun!! (and washing)!!  

Love and hugs to all!!

Willow (Jo)
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

hahaha we found out your name  Lovely Jo !!

When do you start the pineapple and nuts i have them in stock but can't remember as i lent my zita book out to a friend,  coming up with lots of results when i search it,

i love both so shouldnt be a problem thou can only eat about 4-5 brazil nuts at one sitting, 
 at your tuna burp i do the same i have a friend that takes vitfem as well and she has often wanted to turn the light off and see if it was glow in the dark wee 

I was a bit worried as i seemed to have quite a bit of pain on my left side near my ovary this evening hoping all will be ok i made sure i drunk 2 big glasses of milk (organic ss) and it eased off so i guess i have to make sure i drink lots of water and milk,

owww our board is getting busy this is exciting,

Jo ~ hang on to that double rainbow because it is lucky you have DH and you will be a mummy xxx 
Well done you graduating with a Certificate in Managing Substance Misusing Offenders that is a mouthful but very well done ....... i had 1 more year left to be a counsellor but sadly can't afford to finish at the moment treatment came 1st so we will see would love to finish i too would like to help people with I'm Substance Misusing problems, we will see 

Madness i am so looking forward to my injections but i am scared but again here i am wishing my life away 
Saraxxxxx

[br]: 30/08/06, 22:24Message for Hopeful 
We have missed you i think your home tomorrow 31st  hope you had a wonderful  & did lots of fun things we want to hear all about them, 
When you back we can start to talk about a sefc possible meet up !! we have touched on the idea of lovely bluewater  but have been banned from taking credit cards  .... have you got a lovely tan ?

you have loads to catch up on and some new member  Hope  enjoyed her holiday too,

speak soon 
Love & hugs  
Sara xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Girls


Hey look at the time its bloody twenty to six AM!!!!!!

But guess what i have redone the test and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can hardly believe it.......just goes to show that a FET can work!!!!!

Cannot wait til 8 so that I can call the clinic, have still got to keep feet on the ground as early days still!!!

Do you think I should tell me folks as I told them last Sat that it had failed again (thats what hapens when you test early!!! )

Well I'm afraid thats all for now as too excited and sleepy to write anymore but hope everyone is well and good luck to everyone if it can work for me then it can work for anyone!!!!!

love and hugs

Lizzy Lou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzy Lou      That's wonderful news !!! well done ... you must be over the moon ... take it easy the clinic open from 7:30 if your ready to burst it's sue's last day so some good news for her to leave on, 

Well done it's wonderful news ... Yes i think you should let your folks know only if you want too i'm sure the support will be welcomed, 
SO would you be 4w 2 days  today just trying to work out when you can have your scan,


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread but I am having my baseline scan at the SEFC tomorrow morning and guess I will be needing a bit of support over the next few weeks.  It will our second attempt at IVF and we are keeping everything crossed that it will work this time.  I have had 2 lots of IUI at the SEFC and one IVF at the Chaucer Canterbury.  The IVF was NHS funded and I was really unhappy with the way things went, but I am ready for another try and really like Mr R so I am feeling a bit more positive this time.

Congrats Lizzy Lou - Its excellent news on your  !!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

A very big







Nikki !! so pleased you have found us SEFC Girls,

So sorry to read you had a had to suffer the heartache of failed cycles  ~ i had my baseline yesterday so we are not far behind each other  Mr R is wonderful and he & his team are really caring as you know from your iui's so your in safe hands  

 for









Welcome to the gang !!

Sara xxx 
Ps i will add you to our list !


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Nikki - I only joined this thread a couple of weeks ago and as you'll see from reading it people are so friendly and supportive. It's also more personal with everyone having their treatment at the same clinic.

Lizzy Lou: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!* That's fantastic news. It's also a humbling lesson in terms of testing early. Memo to self: do not test before Monday 11th!

Katy x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Katy - was your baseline scan OK??, you never know I might bump into you over the next couple of weeks!!

Sara - I agree, I'm so glad there is a SEFC thread.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

SEFC Miracles

Dobby     
Emma     1st scan 2nd sept  
lizzylou    

*SEFC 2WW *  

Kerry testing 30/08 BFN   

Katy testing 11/09     

*SEFC Stimming*

Mrs_H   

*SEFC Waiting to start *  

Nikki ~ Baseline 01/09/06  
Willowwisp ~ Looking to Start in October   
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Looking to start ICIS October ​


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Nikki - I'm already on 2WW.  Everything went so fast this time.  With no down-regging it was straight to a scan (which was fine) and then onto stims.  I only needed to stim for 8 days and then I had EC last Friday and ET on Bank Holiday Monday.  I'm currently lazing on the sofa taking it easy for a few days, then back to work next week ... but only for 2 days!

So far I'm fine.  Some AF-type cramps, very tired and sore boobs, but I think this is the cyclogest more than anything else.  I test on Monday 11th (that's 9/11!)

Sara or someone else: can you explain how to put in the smiley characters?  I can see them at the top of the screen but don't know what to do.  Thanks.

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Katy

You can just click on them and they should be added if the right one isnt at teh top .... click on more a new window will open and you just click on the one you want which in your case will be the  very soon ~ hope this helps,

Sara xxx [br]: 31/08/06, 12:18Katy do you want help with a ticker as well so you can count down till test day ??


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a quickie to say congratulations to Lizzylou on your  - fantastic news - and welcome to Nikki  and good luck with your forthcoming treatment!

I've had a productive sort of day. I've managed to persuade my gp to do the blood tests I need and I spoke to my Headteacher. She was very understanding and touched that I was trying to fit treatment around the hols. She even got a bit tearful at one point  Crumbs, I must present a pretty pathetic figure! No, seriously, she was very nice and it is a weight off my mind that she knows what's going on. Girls, thank you *so* much for the advice about the pill. I was right. I do need to start it this coming cycle. The next would be too late. I spoke to Sue as you guys recommended and she told me to start Microgynon as soon as I've had the FSH bloodtest on day 2/3. Phew! It wouldn't have worked for 1/2 term if I'd left it.

Lou x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Weezz

If you don't have any microgynon hanging around don't get an NHS prescription (unless you can manage to persuade your GP it is for contraception in which case it is free!) but get a private prescription from the Nuffield and fill it at a chemist.  I paid £4.23 for 3 months of microgynon that way (it comes in a 3 month worth pack) - rather than the £6.50 or what ever it is nowadays prescription charge.

Dobby


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Dobby,

Luckily I managed to get an NHS prescription for contraceptive purposes so it was actually free! Ooo, have I inadvertently pulled a fast one?  

Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Katy - I'm glad the egg collection went well and that you are taking it easy, I'll keep everything crossed for you and I am sure your symptoms are down to the cyclogest (its horrible stuff isn't it!!)

Lou - I'm glad you are able to start your cycle in time - good luck too!!

Nikki
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello huns, 

had a nasty headache all day but my dh came home cooked me dinner and i feel so much better   if i get another headache tomorrow will have to ring the clinic as i have had them since stoping the pill, it could be that i was it the pill for 3 months (no break) then suddenly no pill but we will see, 

Lou well done on getting your GP to do the bloods and give you the pill you have saved a bit there & every penny counts as this treatment isn't cheap, I't good to know your head teacher is suportive  just what you need, 

Not sure if you are paying for cyclogest Emma but i read another thread where the ladies were able to get it free on the nhs and being pregnant means you don't pay for prescription charges how great is that, 

Kerry how you doing hun ? thinking of you  we are here when you need us, 

Saraxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone - another restful day on 2WW.  DH took a half-day holiday so we went to the cinema to see Pirates of the Caribbean.  Great to spend all that time drooling over Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom    DH rather enjoyed ogling Keira Knightley   so we were both happy!  

The film must have been good - today was the first day since EC I didn't have a sleep in the afternoon.  I don't know what I'll do when I have to go to work for 2 days next week.  I guess that as I have my own office I just shut the door and hang the "meeting in progress" sign on the door.  

The AF-type cramps seem to have gone today, and instead I have a sharper prickly feeling in the centre.  Hopefully something good is happening down there!  Keeping positive     but had a bit of a turn when we went to see friends for a quick cuppa and DH held their 2-month old baby.  

Sara: thanks for the tips on the smileys.  I won't bother with a ticker, but the test date is easy to remember as it's 9/11!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

We are becoming quite a merry gang now and I think it's great!!

It has a been a busy day on here.  First of all, huge congratulations to Lizzylou.  I would definitely tell your parents, especially if you have told them it didn't work.  They will be thrilled for you; as we all are.

Katy - glad you are taking it easy and enjoying your resting time.  Finger's crossed you will get another  .

Nikki - welcome to the SEFC thread.  Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow morning so that you can start stimming.

Sara - sorry to hear about your headache.  Are you drinking all your water?  I got headaches too but that was when I didn't drink quite as much as I should have done.  Hope it gets better.

Lou - I am so pleased you didn't miss your half term slot for tx.

I can't wait until Saturday to find out how many beans are in inside me.  I still can't believe our dream has finally come true!

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohh Emma how lovely 6 weeks tomorrow     just feels like yesterday you found out ! 
Have you told any friends/family ? 

it's so exciting we are getting a busy bunch we i started the thread it was just me dobby and hopful and after a little roll call their are 10 of us how cute ! 

I have been drinking lots today plus milk i think it's the coming off the pill and the shock to my system with the injections    is it ok to be feeling twinges and pain in your ovarys .......... ? i am so scared my pcos is going to go crazy and i will get ohss but i known it's all normal to worry i just have to keep positive     , any way i have a scan wednesday and i reduce my drugs after 3 days so should be ok..... just mind over matter !! 

I have my mum, nan and sister coming over saturday we are going out shopping & for lunch ( as it's my birthday sunday) then matts taking me out to dinner on sunday i have got a lovely new dress and shoes i got from faith the other week so have been looking forward to wearing that, if my belly dosent get all swallon, 

Nikki ~ how you feeling about tomorrows scan ? i'm sure all will be ok, my dh quite enjoyed having a look at the screen   i don't think his seen it from that angle   do let us know how you get on and if you start your stimms  

well better get some money water ...
sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Girls!

I am new to this site and have been plucking up the courage to register.  DH and I started treatment at the SEFC in June and like you all we cannot speak highly enough of the staff there - they're all so lovely and I'm really glad that we are having treatment there with such a caring team.  I did 1st IUI in June - BFN.  Started 2nd IUI in August so am now on the 2WW.  It's really good to read of all the success stories at SEFC on this thread - helps me to keep feeling positive about it all.  Fingers crossed for everyone.

Cassis


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

So glad you joined us esp as you are on the 2ww you def need support must be driving you crazy 

welcome !!!  all the ladies on here are so very supportive and your fit it very well, 

When are you testing, ?? 

So sorry to read about your bfn ~ how's this cycle going hope your feeling positive 

Looking forward to getting to know you better cassie 
sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Thank you for your welcome message.  Think I am due to test Tues - that's day 16 for me - am never sure whether it should be day 14 or 16 to test.... know I will have trouble holding out until Tuesday!!  

Hope your injecting is going well - will be thinking of you.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Your very welcome Cassis , 

i have always tested told day 14 in the pass but have not done iui or ivf before, I know some clinics ask you to wait a little long I guess this is so if implantation was late you pregnancy test wouldn’t be wrong, 

in the world of perfect natural cycles you would ovulate on or around cd 14 and test 14 days after ovulation so cd 28  … keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you    

Morning all !! How are you all today i woke up much later today so did my injections later than yesterday also waiting for my puregon pen to warm up after being in the fridge before i do it ... do you have to do them at the same time every day .. or do you have a window ?? 

just watched the married in the morning on gmtv  ~ i love her dress i want to get married again DH said we can in 8 years & have our children as flower girls/ page boys i was so excited wow 8 years to plan  

Right better do my other injection ....  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Cassis!  You'll find this is a very friendly and supportive thread and it definitely makes a difference to have so many people to help with questions and generally stop you going completely insane  

Sara: I think it is best to try to do your injections at the same time each day.  It doesn't have to be down to teh exact minute, but I was told that if you keep it within a two-hour window you should be fine.  I had a bit of difficulty during my stimming phase as we went to a christening in Liverpool for the weekend.  I took my drugs and needles in a cool-bag and then had to store them in my friend's Mum's fridge.  As we were staying in a hotel it meant going round to her house first thing in the morning to do my inhections.  It was a bit of extra hassle, but it all worked out OK.

I should expect some twinges once you've been injecting for a couple of days: things are starting to happen down there!  I think twinges are pretty much par for the course throughout IVF: I've got them now during the 2WW.

Emma: The very best of luck for your scan tomorrow (isn't it good that the clinic opens at the weekend?)  Fingers crossed for you and DH!!

Katy x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all - well I had my baseline scan this morning and everything was fine so I start stimming tomorrow.  I've got my next scan next Wednesday as Mr R wants to keep a close eye on me as I tend to over stim (32 follicles last time) - he has also put me on Metmorfin so I need to look up and see the ins and outs of that. 

I hope you all have a good weekend!!

Nikki


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nikki 

Glad the scan went well ~ i am up the hospital next wednesday 
Metformin is giving to woman with pcos do you have this ?

did he say why you were given it ? 

What have you been giving drug wise i am on Puregon 150IU for 3 days then 100IU till advised otherwise as again they are worried of OHSS due to fsh & pcos, 
Also i am on the D/R drug just 0.3ml a day, 

Do let me know how you get on did Mr R do your scan then ?? Sue did mine but i would have liked to see Mr R as i havent really seen him since our consulation & i have been to the hospital 7 times so far   

Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

A big welcome to Cassis.  I took ages to finally register and this is my 4th tx and I finally managed to pluck up the courage!  It is a bit scary at first but you will soon become one of the SEFC gang and the support is fantastic.  With regards to testing, you should test on day 14 which is exactly two weeks after ET so if you had the ET on a Monday you should test on Monday two weeks later.  When does this mean you should test now?

Thank you so much for your good luck wishes for tomorrow.  We are both feeling a bit anxious about it and terrified there will be three beanies growing!!!

Sara, I am sure that you will be OK and when you have your scan on Wednesday your drugs can always be reduced again.  I do hope it isn't your pcos going mad.  I am truly sad I will be on holiday for most of your tx.

I had had get a new bra today because you shouldn't wear underwired bras and also my bust seems to have increased a cup size already.  It is so nice to be comfortable again!!!  

I was just about to post and Nikki and Sara have posted as well so I will reply to those as well.

Nikki - I was put on metformin for my first 3 tx.  Mr R told me it was to prevent miscarriage as I had mild OHSS and I would have to take it for the first 3 months if I got a +ve result.  Just to warn you, they gave me terrible diarrhoea (sorry if tmi) to start with but it did wear off after a few days.  I didn't take it for this cycle for some reason. 

Sara - now that Sue has left I am sure that only Mr R will do the scans from now on.  I know that he is doing mine tomorrow.  I do hope you see him on Wednesday.

Hope everyone is feeling happy and positive.

Emma
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya Sara - I don't have pcos but in each of my goes so far I have dramatically over responded and he could see loads of follicles on the scan today so I think it is an extra precaution.  Last time (at Canterbury which was my NHS go) they put me through a controlled drift where my medication was dramatically reduced towards the end and Mr R said this can cause the eggs to disintergrate - of 32 follicles I only got 8 eggs.

I am on Puregon 150IU and the down regging drug is the same as you too - I will let you know how I get on please let me know how you get on too.  I will be there at 1pm when's you appt??

Emma - thanks for the diarrhoea warning - so far I'm OK apart from having a cracking headache!!  I didn't know Sue had left??  Best of luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG Gosh just realised it's saturday tomorrow sending lots of positive vibes Emma,















Emma
















Do you fly out sunday ?? have i mentioned some one is a year older on that day  

wow how lovely to take your scan photo's with you and what a wonderful feeling having to change bras esp if you boobies are getting bigger, ~ i really hope mine will stay the same as i am only 5'1 and a bit  and a size E   so couldnt get any bigger i might fall over 

Emma thank you for all your support so far what day are you back i know your be sending sunning positive vibes from holiday sure your be back before i test,

I think i should really be on metformin, 
but i hate it so much it knocks me out i am sick on it can't eat and feel terrible thats after 3 months so i quit it but havent mentioned it to anyone no one has mentioned it too me this dose scare me so i hope to ask Mr R wednesday,

Sara xxxxx 
[br]: 1/09/06, 16:20owww Nikki you might see me as i am there at 1:20 !!  

fingers crossed this time your be fine, sorry to ask again are you reducing your dose after 3 days ??

Glad Mr R is going to scan you early to make sure all is ok !!

sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

No - sticking to the 150iu.  Do you know if the metformin reduces the amount of follicles I may get?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I think what it does is help make sure they are muture and this in itself should reduce the amount ?? ~ also lots of water,milk,protein to help them grow and not get too many, 

I know you must be worried but your in safe hands Mr R will know what to do ~ back to metformin what dose are you on ?


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

500mg - three a day


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

I was on that dose as well.  I really don't know exactly how the drug works as it is really for diabetics but I am sure it won't reduce the number of follicles you will get.

Sara - thank you for lovely good luck wishes.  We leave home at 5.30am on Sunday morning and return on 17th late afternoon.  I will be sending you positive sunny vibes and thinking of you on the dreaded 2ww .  Remember what happened to me when I tested early!!!  .  I hope that you will have a great day on Sunday and will be spoilt rotten.

Emma
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Emma

Just wanted to wish you the very best for your scan tomorrow - it is very, very rare that all three embryos implant, but I worried about exactly the same thing!!! I read somewhere that there has never been a case of 3 embryos implanting in someone over 40, but was terrified it would be me that was the first!!!

When I worked as a midwife we used to read all over the place that you shouldn't wear underwired bras, and could never work out where this advice came from, or why you shouldn't wear them.... it is true you shouldn't wear anything that digs in, but that is true of normal bras not just underwired ones.  I have to say I have continued with my normal style of underwired bras (aka scaffolding) but have bought one cup size larger, and am checking regularly that they don't push in.  We used to advise people that by all means carry on wearing underwired ones, just be very careful to make sure the fit is good and they don't press in, especially on the sides!

Interestingly, there are several places (including M&S) that now do underwired breastfeeding bras - you would have thought that if they were not safe to wear in pregnancy it would be even worse if you were breastfeeding, so I think the advice that is given in books and everything may be a little out of date.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well...

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Dobby

Lovely to hear from you.  How are you and do you have a bump yet??!!  The lady in the shop told me that apparently the wires can damage the milk duct developments. Anyway, my old bra was digging in big time so it is nice to be strapped up a bit more!!

Thank you for thinking of me.  I also remember your sad story about twins going down to just one lovely baby, so I am aware that might happen to us too.  The rollercoaster just keeps on going, doesn't it??  I asked Mr R about triplets and I think he said that they have had 3 sets since they have been in operation.

Emma
xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola!!!!! Yes ladies, I am returneth from sunny Majorca after my 2 weeks of sunshine!!!

You would have thought that struggling to conceive would give me the goddamn right to have a damn near perfect bloody bikini bod for the beach, but no - compared to all those brown slim Spanish *****es i look like a mongrel... and still have no baby!!!!!

Oh well, glad to be back but my God so many new peeps... been trying to catch up on all of your posts but you ladies have been busy nattering so i'll just say hello and welcome to all those i don't know and big hugs to all those i do... i'm sure me ole mate Sara (Mrs H) has been taking good care of one and all  

Sara - hello me darlin' - how are you hun? Just a quickie from me before i go get dinner on. Will pm you with news of how i dealt with aforementioned skinny wenches from Spain and want to hear all your news and how stimming is going...

booyakasher... (or somefink like that!)
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Emma thats great your be back for my 2ww ~ so able to send the  round if i get tempted  
if all goes to plan i think ET will be on or around 15th sept OMG thats 2 weeks today

I have noticed i have little blue bruises all over my tummy now and 1 massive purple one and i feel so proud off them all i can't wait to show my mum madness isnt it !! 

Yes i was always told to take 1500mg of metformin ~ Hope Mr R won't be mad at me, 

everything looked fine on my baselie lining was v thin thou at 2.1 & 3.1 is this ok ? but as i have pcos you could see little black spots round the ovarys i guess these are immuture follicles i think thats what Polycystic Ovarian is ......... no pains or anything today 

Ah bless you emma DH has something planned but i have not idea what it could be ! thats a 1st as i'm so npisy i always find out i guess my minds been on other things,

Will you be able to post tomorrow to let us know how you got on,

Dobby Lovely to hear from you, ~ yes i had always wondered why they said no underwire bras

Think i may have over down the water today feel sooooo bloated sure it will pass,

Hope you all have a lovely weekend !!
Sara xxx

[br]: 1/09/06, 18:54ohhhh My lovely Hopeful is back wow we have been busy ! bikini whats one of those !! i have never had a body for that !!

can't wait to catch up and hear what you got up two, very exciting so pleased your back safe

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course I will let you know how many beans are there.  My scan is at 10am so I should be posting around lunch time, all being well!! 

Not sure I will sleep well tonight.  It feels like Christmas Eve as a child!!! 

Sara- your poor tum.  Mine looked terrible as I managed to bruise myself doing several injections in succession.  Try to really let your tum loosen up and get a nice gentle handful of skin.  This seemed to make any bruising less for me.  I am so pleased I will be back during your 2 ww with the   at the ready.  What a hypocrite I am!!

Have a great weekend everybody

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sure you & Dh will have a restless night can you have baths now ? i know they say no on the 2ww but that always helps me,  try and watch the most boring thing on telly or read a good book it is like xmas but on a whole different scale, 
I am a bit   too say but i do have quite a bit of a flabby belly so i was really shocked but hey hoo small price to pay ! I do feel really positive i just want weds scan to come & go so i could know that somethign is happening ! 

Bless your not a hypocrite hun you trying to save me from the panic you had that lovely xx  

Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!

It is very nice to be part of this - makes me feel more positive about it all as the 2WW is so hard.  Thank you for all your welcomes.

Emma - will certainly be thinking of you at your scan tomorrow - it's going to be amazing.  Can't wait to hear how many!

Sara - I know what you mean about the bruising on the tummy - and I didn't have to inject nearly as much as you guys with the IUI... but I still managed to have a nice green/yellow tummy by the end of it.  Most attractive!! Think it was my poor injection technique.

Think I am going to test on day 14 then as you've suggested - but as it's IUI think I might have to wait a bit longer than it would be with IVF and ET.  Don't really know - have got the HPT at the ready now... and I'm itching to use it!!

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Cass


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohhh no Don't test Cass 
Me & Emma will send the Pee stick police round        
I know it's hard but it's best to wait,  if you feel tempted message on here and we will help you !! 

Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Cass - don't test until you are day 14. What day was your IUI.  You wait the same length of time to test.  We had 2 IUIs before we went on to IVF.

Sara - keep feeling positive; I am sure it makes a difference.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

SEFC Miracles

Dobby     
Emma     1st scan 2nd sept  
lizzylou    

*SEFC 2WW *  

Katy testing 11/09     

Cassie testing 3/09     

*SEFC Stimming*

Mrs_H    scan 6/9
Nikki    scan 6/9

*SEFC Waiting to start / time out *  

Willowwisp ~ Looking to Start in October   
Hopeful ~ Having some timeout,  (watch this space ) 
weezz Looking to start ICIS October  
Kerry taking some time out to re charge   ​


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls  

Welcome to Cassis and good luck with testing - put those sticks away though!!   

Super good luck to Emma, today. I'm very excited to hear your news, hun. I just keep thinking about the cute triplets I taught last year...  Can't wait to hear! Also, hope you have a fab holiday. 

Welcome back, Hopeful. Know what you mean about the Spanish ladies. I felt a bit like a white flabby whale in comparison to them when I went to Spain last month. Sounds like you had fun though.

Sara, your poor tum! At least you should get lots of sympathy from dh   Work it, girl! I bruise ridiculously easily so can't wait to see what I'll look like! Sounds like you're really getting the hang of it all, though   Also, just in case I'm not able to get on here tomorrow,   Have a wonderful day and enjoy being thoroughly spoilt by dh!!

Hugs to Willow, Dobby, Katy (keep relaxing, lady  ), Lizzylou and Nikki. Kerry - hope you're OK. Crumbs, I really hope I've remembered everyone. Please tell me that someone else is struggling to remember what everyone has said each time they post. I find it really tricky and am starting to worry about my memory  

Well, have spent the last couple of days in school, getting my classroom ready for the onslaught of my new Reception class! It always seems a bit surreal, starting back after the long hols 'cos I really get out of the swing of things - not that I'm complaining before you all want to thump me!  

Another little question. Because we're 'male factor' Mr Wilcox wants dh to have a chromosome blood test before we get started to check for 'chromosome translocation.' I think it's fairly rare and just a precaution, but it's freaking me out a bit. Silly Louise just had to start googling it and, well, came across all manner of terrifying websites. Did any of your guys have to have the same or do you know anything about it? I'm probably worrying unnecessarily but, hey, that's me!

Take care,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lou ~ Google is banned for medical  reasons it full of confusing/conflicting things best left alone,

Ok i know it's worring but i have had all the blood test you could have inc full chromosome blood test , full blood counts checking for every nasty you could this is because i will be sharing my eggs, not sure if Mark has told you but it might be a couple of hundred pounds i paid around £650 for all of my chromosome ones but i had loads done, it is so very very rare that anything would be detected it's just so they can tick a box and cross it off the list  it will be fine takes aound 2 weeks to come back, 

Thanks for the birthday wishes i will let you all know ...  honest lou i am such a big wimp when it comes to injections and things i am really really shocked i can do them all on my own DH has been at work when i do them so they dont really hurt just looks like i have a dirty belly    

Have a good weekend when do you start again is it the 6th ?? i would love to be a teacher but only for little one's Big kids scare me   

Right off to put washing out, run round the house making sure it's all clean & tidy before mummy gets here she is a clean freak ... You know i will be talking to her one minute then she be getting put the polish and acting like it's normal to go round someones house and clean    i love her thou, 

You must be quite excited Lou ... xxx 

Emma Thinking of you loads can't wait to hear your news .....   

Cassie good luck for tomorrow have i got it right it's the 3rd day 14 ?? 

Hopeful i def won't be going to spain for a while them ~ esp with my yellow, black,green belly which i have to say i wasnt warned about   

Can i just ask what do people think of the new RObbie williams song as it's playing on telly now and doing my head in i hate it but can't find remote so suffering what the hell is he singing about tk max for   

 everyone else hope you have a lovely weekend  

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Sara - you're always so reassuring, hun! I've just had the most massive  . It just came from nowhere and surprised me, let alone dh. Af is due so think it's prob PMT. It started with dh asking me to transfer some money out of our savings account into his 'cos he's gone overdrawn. Innocent enough but it set me off 'cos that's our IVF fund now and I just didn't want to touch it. All a bit bonkers but talk about open the floodgates 'n all my fears just came pouring out. I do actually feel a bit better for it but it's hard for dh (I'm usually pretty good at being positive with him) 'cos he always starts blaming himself and then I feel awful  

School starts on Monday but the children won't be in till Wednesday. I can cope with all primary age kiddies but couldn't go older. I have ultimate respect for secondary teachers  

See you later!

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Spent yesterday afternoon getting a bit worried about a new "pain" - quite sharp and central rather than broad low-level cramps. Was going to phone the clinic but decided I was being a wuss and anyway, they would be open this morning if I was still worried. Of course I woke up this morning and it had all gone.

Went shopping in Tunbridge Wells earlier but then got hit by a wave of nausea in M&S and thought I was going to throw up! Don't know if someone's perfume set me off or what, but I totally lost interest in buying anything after that and just went home. Feeling fine again now, but I'm cooking fish for tea tonight...

Lou: We're having treatment because of the "male factor". My DH had to have chromosome blood tests as part of our first (NHS) cycle. The reason it is raised is that there is a link between some forms of male infertility and cystic fibrosis. I believe that absence of the vas deferens is an indicator of the possibility of CF.

In our case DH already has a known chromosomal abnormality called XYY - an extra chromosome (this is just a medical oddity: it doesn't affect him in any way ... well, sometimes I wonder about selective hearing, not clearing away dirty mugs etc!) It was just a blood test, but we had something like 30 different forms of genetic disease tested. I had to do the same, as many of these conditions need both parents as carriers before any child is affected. In our case the tests were all clear, which was a great relief. However, even if there had been issues we would have been able to make informed decisions. We also saw a "genetics counsellor" who was great in explaining all the issues.

I really wouldn't worry about it - I'm sure it's just so that you can continue your treatment having ruled out lots of things which in any case are only very rare occurrences.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, Katy. Actually, the 'disorder' you mentioned- the one with the extra chromosome, that's the one that Mr Wilcox particularly wanted to test for. I feel very reassured now - thank you! Funny, my dh has that 'selective hearing' symptom too... As for your little nausea episode today... well, I'm getting excited for you   Hope you're feeling ok now, and phone the clinic if that pain comes back. I'm sure they'll be able to reassure you and that they hear much worse- you're not a wuss! (not with those spinning classes you do  )

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hunny buns 

Just got back home it's been a long day .... Lou yes having a good cry will help i did the same it was such a shock for me to be moving on to ivf and without wanted to offened anyone but i really didn't think i would have to have IVF if that makes sense i was really hoping and praying i would be one of the lucky one's ... It's a big thing and once you have got your head round it it's fine but it takes time and sometimes things move fast so it can be scary, ~  It's so evil that it's such expensive treatment   ,  it's really not fair,   


Emma sweetheart been thinking of you all day long .... hoping you had some lovely news today      ,

Katy ~ sounds very promising as one of the 1st signs my mum noticed in pregnancy was a very strong sense of smell and every thing smelt different & not very nice ( i am 1 of 6   ) ... Sending lots of positive vibes     

thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening to all!

Cassis is reporting in to let you know that HPT remains in its packet... unopened thus far... too scared of what the pee stick police might do to me if I test early!!  Will try tomorrow - day 14.  Last IUI Kay said to me that Mr R says you can test day 14 but she advised day 16 - tested day 14 last time got BFN but carried on Cyclogest until day 16 and tested again just in case.  Fingers crossed this time!

Katy - I think the smell thing sounds positive too - I've heard that's one of the first things you start to notice - so my fingers are really crossed for you too.

Lou - think tears are all part of this process - before, during and after for me... dh has now learnt to recognise when the plot is wafer thin as he calls it.  Yesterday was one of those days for me - anything triggered it.  Keep your chin up.

Sara - happy birthday to you.  Is it tomorrow?  Hope you have lovely day.  Hope the injecting is going well.  Not long to that scan now - I've found that I've been quite anxious on both IUIs to have the reassurance of that scan - helps you see the results of all those injections you've been doing (apart from having the evidence of the bruises of course!!)

Emma - hope all went well for you today.  Was thinking of you.

Take care everyone.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done cass ,

I am so pleased you have managed not to test early well done you really hope tomorow brings you what you have been waiting for     ,  

I'm just watching X factor oh i love it so much .... Yes Birthday girl tommorrow ... let's hope by next year i'll be having a happy birthday mummy card,     ( hope we all will ) 

Emma i am worrying sweetheart, so sorry darling don't want to panic anyone but i know your leaving early tomorrow, we are all here for you sweetheart thinking of you loads,     

Hopeful, Lou, Dobby,Nikki, Kerry, willow big hello Thinking of you all 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just popping in to say...

      

to Sara. Have a great day!!

Love Lou xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your lovely messages.  I am sorry to say that yesterday was a terrible day and we have not gone on holiday (as you have probably realised by this post!).

We had the scan and Mr R went totally silent.  We both knew something was wrong and sadly there was.  There were no embryos there any more.  He was concerned because he could see a "mass" by my tubes and did a pee test which still showed a feint positive.  He spoke to Mr Wilcox and I was admitted to Pembury Hospital with a suspected ectopic pregnancy.  I eventually had a laporoscopy at about 4pm which showed that I have loads and loads of adhesions inside around all my major organs as a result of a burst appendicitis 3 years ago.  I didn't get home until about 10pm and felt so groggy from the anaesthetic that I am sorry I couldn't go on the pc.

We are OK today but just feel so empty and sad.  We are trying to re-arrange our holiday and go somewhere next week when my tum isn't so sore.

Thank you for all your support - it really does help a lot.

Katy - the smell thing certainly sounds positive to me.   

Cassis - good luck for testing today; do let us know how you get on

Hugs to everyone

Emma 
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh Emma darling, I'm so, so sorry   What a terrible time you have had. I had an uneasy feeling for you, honey, when we didn't hear from you yesterday.   and hugs to you both and I hope that you are not in too much physical pain. I realise that this must be heartbreaking for you. You're in my thoughts today  

Love Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh Emma

I'm so sorry,   were all devastated for you, take it easy and look after each other  

Willow
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Emma, I'm so sorry to hear your news    Just reading your post made me start crying.  I just thank heaven that Mr R and Mr W knew what they were looking at and were able to act so quickly.

Do take care of yourself; you know that there are lots of us here to give you support if you need it.  

Katy H


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Emma

I just wanted to say how very sorry and sad I felt to hear your news.  Lots of hugs to you and your partner...

Look after yourself, I know it takes a long time to recover both physically and emotionally from something like this.

Very best wishes,

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Emma sweetheart just so devastated for you    oh no why did this have to happen i just don't understand,  

I know you & Dh must be totally devastated just so much to take in  
I really don't know what to say honey i know words are of little comfort right now, 
Please take it easy sweetheart, so so sorry xxxx

Life is just so cruel 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma, I'm very sorry to hear your news - I'm feeling so bad for you both.  Please look after yourselves and I hope you feel a little better soon.

Nikki xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Emma - I just want to say how sorry I was to hear your news too - don't really know what to say as I know that nothing can ease your sadness right now.  I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you well.  Look after yourself.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for your birthday wishes i had a lovely day DH spoilt me rotton   , 

Emma ~ Have sent you a PM thinking of you  xxx

cassis ~ thinking of you today also i hope you recieved very good news    

Katy ~ how have you been feeling ~ Nearly at the half way mark ! 

Kerry Sweetheart how are you doing sweetheart   

Nikki, Dobby  How are you  both ? hope you had a nice weekend, 

Lou ~ how you doing hun, when do you go to the clinic next ? 

hey hopeful where are you sweets come back !!  
Hope i havent missed anyone 

Lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Day 14 today - did HPT this am - BFN.  Have looked again at IUI schedule which tells you to test day 16 so I'll try again Tues but not holding out much hope.  I'd say it's pretty unlikely to change between now and Tues... but who knows.  Feel very flat and confused about it all.

Sara - Glad you had lovely birthday and were spoilt.  Enjoy the rest of your evening.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohh I feel guilty as i advised you to test on day 14 i am so sorry cass ~ 

i really hope that the result will change for you ~       ,  How are you feeling ~ hope af stays away, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just want to say the biggest thank you for all your lovely messages of sympathy and support.  It has been a really tough weekend but we are picking ourselves and trying to be positive.  These things happen for a reason and it just wasn't meant to be.

A bit of good news .... we have managed to get flights out to Crete on Wednesday so at least we will have 11 days holiday after all.  I can't wait to run away and get on that plane with my DP who is suffering just as much as me.  It is horrid to see a grown man cry.

Cassis - I tested at day 14 for my IUIs - are you counting the day after insemination as day 1? In other words you should test on the same day of the week as the procedure.  I hope that you get a better result when you test again.  Thinking of you and totally understand the sadness you have at the moment.  Keep your chin up.  

Sleep tight my fellow FF

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma,

thats really good news that you have managed to get a flight out wednesday yes i bet you can't wait to get away,  ......... your strenght is amazing, the warm weather & a good







drink will help with the healing i'm sure,

So glad you have us FF Emma ~ we are here every step of the way for you xx

Sara


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

oh Emma how awful I'm so sorry. i'm thinking of you hun and sending you lots of hugs that's just so unfair I cant believe it. 

I'm having a hard day coping, I've been alright so far coping with the negative but this morning is just getting to me. prob doesnt help that its monday, but as well as being monday the pregnant girl I share an office with just looks so happy and healthy, the thought of 'that's supposed to be me' which I've never let into my head has overwhelmed me today. On top of that last week my mum was diagnosed with lymphoma - she's had leukaemia for 5 years but this means its transformed and she'll need a stronger chemo whihc'll mean she'll lose her hair. She's my best friend (apart from dh) and its all getting too much on top of the recent negative I feel like life is just against me right now. Please girls I'm not a moaning minnie normally! I'm usuall so optimistic its just its just all too much right now. I wanted to get in touch to just let emma know I'm thinking of her and the rest of you that I'm still egging you all on, but this is why I havent posted much. 

Still, like Emma I've booked a holiday. To hell with it! We're off to portugal in the second week of october, could do with it sooner but nevermind, its better than nowt! Emma enjoy your getaway, take it easy lovey.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Katy - sounds good with the sickness thing, sara well done with the injections and everyone else - hello!

xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd drop in and say "hi" to everyone.

Today is my first day back at work since EC   and it's really difficult to get into the swing of things, knowing that it's only today and tomorrow before another week of lazing at home.  

I've now passed the half-way mark in my 2WW and I'm surprised how calm I'm feeling - must be all the     that you've been sending me: thanks girls!!!

Last night I slept really badly for the first time in ages, and this morning I woke up with a bit of a cold.  It must have been the thought of going back to work!  Feeling better now, although I'm aiming to leave work about 3.30 and catch the train before rush-hour.  Here's hoping I don't fall asleep on the way home, or else I could end up in Hastings instead of Tunbridge Wells!

Still have really sore boobs, occasional AF-type cramps and aches, but at least that horrible sharp pain from Friday has not come back, nor the nausea moment I had while shopping on Saturday.  

Getting a bit anxious about Friday coming, as that was the point in my last cycle when AF arrived and I knew it had failed.  I so want to get past that and onto Monday, when I can test properly  .

Katy


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi girls can i join you im on m 7th go i had my little friends put back an saterday am realy hoping this will be the last time as im sure rimmington is sick of me i must say im going to miss sue i may have seen some of you in the waiting room i dont know when your sat there you just feel like were all conected which we are in a strange way well i do anyway but i feel at home at the hospital and have made some nice friends over the time good luck to u all


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am back from Paris had a nice time!!

Emma i am sooooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear about your news and i am afraid i think I have bad news too I started bleeding about two hour ago in the middle of a staff meeting of all places!! I am gutted and will do a preg test when hubby gets home but does not look hopeful as bleeding like period! I start back at at school tom and have to be all smiley for the new intake of reception children so cannot have day off just do not know how i will cope!!

hopw eveyone else is well sorry about the panicy message! 
Emma at least we know that it can and does work!!!! thats the only comfort i can have right now?

love 

lizzy lou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kerry ~ oh my it dosent rain but it pours ~  bet you feel like screaming "enough all ready "  Dealing with pregnant people in the office must be a nightmare i counted 4 people in my office once and it was only 15 staff !!  all i could hear all day long was baby talk would have like to







that would distract them for a while 

Kerry when ever you want to get some thing of your chest or rant or rave or anything you feel free sweetheart thats what we are all here for, so glad you have booked a holiday sure that will really help and give you something to look forward too, 

Katy ~ well done you going to work i bet your be knacked .. it's all sounding really promising have my  for you , Sorry to hear you had a bit of a cold hoping it's gone by now for you, 
 at ending up in hasting








ME !! wow 7th go  ... sending you loads of positve sticky vibes, 
yes i bet it will feel strange for you without sue their, we saw her on 30th the day before she left, 
I know what you mean about the waiting room i do too feel contected feels the the silence speaks words,

When's you test date ? hope you resting up nicely at home 
Glad you foudn us SEFC gang xxx
Sara

[br]: 4/09/06, 16:06Oh No LizzyLou ~ this can't be happening hold on tight as it could be a number of things have you called the clinic ?? ~ you can also call your local hospital if your worried oh sweetheart i can't believe it i am sending you loads & loads of positive sticky vibes & praying you bean holds on       



Sara xxxx[br]: 4/09/06, 16:10What time is Dh home? you can always call NHS direct they really helped me in May when the same happened and they call your local EPU for you, are you in any pain ??

~ i really don't know what to say sweetheart i only can keep my fingers and toes crossed that things will not be what they seem~ hang on in there but def so the test and call someone medical just so they can put your mind at ease,


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello all....

Just to add to the general doom and gloom situation, things seem to be not quite right for me either... I am having really bad period like pains, really crampy, which I haven't had for a good few weeks now - they started yesterday after I had a really sharp pain low down and I am thinking this is not a very good sign at all.

I have a scan and antenatal appointment with Mr Wilcox tomorrow afternoon anyhow, so I am just going to hang on until then, but they seem to be getting worse and worse over the course of the day.

No bleeding yet, but I have a feeling that is going to come....

I am not normally a pessimistic person, but I have a really bad feeling about this.  Even though I am 14 1/2 weeks, something just doesn't feel quite right.

Love to all....

Dobby


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all

Emma - I hope you and your husband have a lovely holiday and I'm glad you are feeling a little better!!

Katy - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and I hope work isn't too bad.

Sharon - a big welcome to you, I am sure you will enjoy chatting on here.  Best of luck with your 2ww - although I think you are a pro at it by now - lets hope this is the last time you will have to do it.

Kerry - I'm really sorry you are having a bad day, there is nothing worse than seeing a happy pregnant woman - I know exactly how you feel 2 of my best friends have had babies since I've been trying and one of them just had her second - it is difficult not to let those negative thoughts enter you head.  I'm really sorry to hear about your Mum (as if one this wasn't bad enough) - I hope the chemo isn't too tough.  I hope you have a nice holiday in Portugal and its gives you a change to relax and unwind.  Please please don't think you are moaning, its not moaning its sharing you thoughts, we don't mind at all.

Sara - Thanks for asking about my weekend - it was quite nice and relaxing actually, we had a family dinner on Saturday night and went for a drive on Sunday to look at different villages (as we are thinking about moving) taped loads of things with Sky+ so watched all that too, though X Faxtor was great.  Was shocked to hear about Steve Irwin (the crocodile guy) dying, very sad news.  I have been feeling really sick from the metformin and my ovaries felt like there were going to pop over the weekend although they feel a bit better today, I am really anxious to know what the scan shows on Wednesday.  How about your weekend? 

Lizzy lou - I hope your news isn't bad, fingers crossed the test is Positive.

Dobby - nooooooooo, I hope you are wrong and Mr Wilcox says everything is fine - I will be thinking of you tomorrow - best of luck

Cass/Lou/Willow - How were your weekends?

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh words are really failing me i just don't know what to say hun,

I am  this is just a normal process and it's going to be ok and no blood will come sending my angle to look after you







please please hang on in there little dobby,      ~ i know you used to be a midwife but would it be worth phoning nhs direct to see if they could offer any advise ?? or maybe on of the pregnancy boards on here see if it's normal to have these pains ~ i know many woman who have been pregnant say they always feel like there period is going to come and some have had sharp pains

thinking of you all 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

I have just read all the very sad posts and I am so very sad  .  Dobby and Lizzy Lou I hope that you are both mistaken and that your little beans will hang on longer.  I will be heartbroken for both of you if they don't.  You should both ring the clinic and see if you can at least just have a quick word with Mr R before they close at the end of the day.  I am certain that it would be worth it.

Kerry; you have my utmost sympathy and particularly about your mum.  It is terrible when your mum is so poorly.  I lost my mum 13 years ago now and it is certainly at times like this that I miss her the most.  Look after yourself and don't be hard on yourself.  You are not moaning in the slightest, just sharing how you are feeling which I hope helps you in some small way.  My prayers are with you.

Sara; not long now until your scan on Wednesday.  Well done for being so brave and for all your lovely posts to pick up us sad SEFC girls.  We must all hang on in there and believe that one day we will all be meeting up with our little bundles of joy!!!

Nikki - sorry you have been so ill with the metformin.  I hope that the sickness eases as your body gets used to it.

Cassis - any news to cheer us up on here??!!

Sharon - a big welcome.  Good luck for your tx.  7 attempts is very impressive.  I so hope that you are lucky this time.  The number 7 is meant to be a lucky number and Mr R is a great consultant.  

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.  All of you are in my thoughts, as always.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I HAVE A LITTLE GARDEN

No flowers will you find;
Instead you'll see the friendships
That I have made online.

They grow from something other
Than normal flowers do.
They thrive on love and support
And understanding too.

This special little garden;
No matter rain or shine,
Is always in bloom;
This special place of mine.

It's filled with fun and laughter;
Where happiness abounds.
This lovely garden echoes
Many joyful sound.

I would like for you to know
That you are planted here
In my "Friendship Garden";
Our hearts are always near.​


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello girls! 

Sorry i didn't catch up with you all before the weekend. Seem to have been really busy... mostly with washing clothes after our holiday, getting the house in order, a bit of DIY and trying to drag ourselves out of this miserable depressed feeling now we realise we have to go back to work. Grr.

Anyway - Sara - nice poem... will pm you (sorry got sidetracked the other night!)
Welcome to Sharon... look forward to meeting you!
Huge hugs to Emma... hope you're ok... sending warmest wishes.
Dobby - i'm keeping everything crossed. Will be watching this thread for news... stay strong hun.
Lou - hugs coming to you too. Hope all is ok?

Anyway, wishing you all well. Still not really caught up with everyone so will have to gradually catch up as we go. Good to be back girls...

xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hopeful ~ boy you must need enough holiday to get over all the washing housework, diy ! it isnt fair is it some magic fairys should come in while your away and do it all for you, 

How was your cat ? ~ asking as i need to book Maisy into a cattery for a few days in octorber as we are going away my mum has said she will look after her but i feel she will be safer in a cattery and so will my mum as she is such a hunter ( masiy not my mum  ) 

Ohhh i hope the mood can be changed on the board and we start having some good news     ,

Sara xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I would have another little look at how my SEFC friends are doing, and it all seems so sad at the moment.  

Lizzylou and Dobby: I hope so badly that those little beans are made of sticky stuff and that this is just a scare.  If it's any crumb of comfort, a friend of mine told me last week that she had bleeding at 8 weeks with her first pregnancy and at 12 weeks with her second, and both times she thought the game was up.  She now has two lovely little girls, one nearly 2 and the other coming up 3 month.

Kerry: So sorry to hear about your Mum.  I hope that somehow you manage to find the inner strength to hold yourself together with this coming hard on the heels of the previous bad news.  We're all thinking of you.

It hardly feels right to say anything about myself at this point.  I managed a day in the office: not very productive and left at 4pm, but didn't fall asleep on the train.  Work again tomorrow and then home until the middle of next week.  I decided that I would need the test day at home regardless of the result, and I've got Tuesday and Wednesday off as well to deal with whatever I may be doing /feeling / thinking by then.

Katy x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Me too feeling very sad with all the news on this board at the mo.

Dobby and Lizzylou - I am thinking of you both and really really hope that everything is ok for you both.  You're both in my thoughts.

Emma - I'm glad to hear that you are going on your holiday on Wednesday - as you so rightly say it will be nice to run away from it all here.  DH and I went on our hols a few days after first BFN with IUI and it really helped us.  I know what you have just been through is so much worse but a break away will be very good.  Hope you have relaxing and peaceful time together.

Kerry - Sorry to hear your news too.  Thinking of you as you cope with your mum's illness.

Katy - Well done to you on getting half way through 2WW and sounding so calm.  I have my fingers crossed for you.

Sara - Hope all is going well with the injections.  Not long til that scan now on Wednesday - look forward to hearing how you get on.

Sharon - Welcome to you.  I'm new here too and am finding great comfort from being part of all this with such caring people.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !! 

I have been sending positive vibes to Lizzylou & Dobby all night  with Mr Wilcoz today Dobby, 
Lizzy here's hoping the test showed a positive and it was AF thinking of you       

Emma ~  thinking of you, Hoping your bloods came back with a low hsg reading, as i know it well make it hard to try & move on whist that hasnt gone down,   i guess you must be all packed make sure you don't do any heavy lifting hope your not in much pain now, thinking of you hun 

Cass hun did you have any more luck with another test is it today day 16  hun thinking of you, 

Nikki ~ yes very sad news about Steve Irwin his poor wife & children losing their dad like that ..makes you think, ~ sorry the metformin is being mean are u taking the whole 1500mg as i have always been advised to build up to it 500mg for 1 week 1000mg for 2 weeks then 1500 on the 3rd week that way it lessen the side effect ~ but i guess as you are stimming that you had to start the full dose stright away ?  ~ i hate the stuff and it has also made me feel ill i am meant to take it as i have pcos but to be honest i feel much better when not on it so hoping that i will be ok, 
I really really can't wait till tommorrow as i feel like nothing is happened inside i don't feel any different   
this morning i find it so hard to do the injections i think i am fed up with it i just lost my bottle and feel scared aagin   so hoping the scan will be good and gve me the strenght to keep going ~ i'll message you in the morning with what i'm wearing so you can spot me  if you like   

Also girls so sorry if this is  but i seem to be forever Constipated not sure why it's driving me crazy is their anything safe i can take whilst stimming ? 

Sharon ~ hope your resting up, & your little beans are snuggling down for the next 8 & half months     

Katy well done for getting thought your 1st day back at work   How you feeling in your self hope you still feeling positive the girls on here believe that really helps ~ i know it's hard with the sad news we have had on the board but everyone want you to have a bfp so don't feel bad to mention about it sweetheart we are all routing for you       

Willow, Kerry, Hopeful ~ sending you a big hug   hope your all ok, 
Right better get Libby out for her walk.... or is it me that needs it   

Speak soon 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi thank you all for being so nice reading this thread makes me feel like i now you all I'm so sorry about some of the sad parts but as we know we cant change it all we can do is keep going and find away to keep smiling as hard as it is and yes we so look forward to someones good news it makes use feel abit better to know someone has got there little miracle or even having a chance at getting a miracle to follow there progress gives us all hope all of you take care remember to rest and recuperate and have some fun as well as u know how we forget the fun things when were going through this put your feet up go for a lovely walk just relax


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Sharon (me) 

How you feeling hope your resting up and taking it easy ~ thinking of you and all my girls 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Managed my second day in the office: lots of meetings but managed to get home a bit early again, and DH was a sweetie and collected me from the station.

I had another nausea moment this morning when I went into the canteen to buy a bottle of water.  Normally the smell of a fried breakfast is one of the most tempting things imaginable ... especially the bacon!  Today though it had the opposite effect and I couldn't get out quickly enough.  Again, I wasn't sick and felt fine afterwards, but it is odd.

My sore boobs are really beginning to be a problem.  Last night it was so difficult to find a comfortable position in bed: I either seemed to be leaning on one or the other, or my arm was leaning on them.  I woke up a couple of times trying to get comfy.  The best way to describe it is that someone has pumped them full of lead and then thumped them with a big frying pan!    Other than that it's just the on and off AF-type cramps and prickly/tingly thing a bit.

I had one bit of good news today when I heard that a friend has had the all-clear with various investigations and can start a programme of clomid.   She has a little boy aged 2, but since then has had a miscarriage (her 2nd) and fibroid problems.  Fingers crossed that she'll start ovulating and then there's a chance that Freddie can have a brother or sister.

I'm now at home until the middle of next week, which will take me through test day and then a couple more to deal with whatever happens next.  Here's hoping that there will be some better news on this thread soon.  

Katy


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Sara; you are certainly talented.  The poem is great!!

I hope that you are all bearing up for what seems to be a tough time for most of us on this thread.  

Dobby, Lizzy Lou and Cass I do hope that you are all OK and have some good news to cheer me up before we go away?

Katy; all your symptoms do sound very positive.  The cyclogest has always made my boobs so sore.  I hope that I come back to see a BFP from you.   

I am packed and can't wait to go away now.  My tum is still sore but the three wounds are healing nicely.  We are leaving at 6am so I won't hear how the scans go tomorrow but wish you both good luck. 

I will be thinking of you all and sending you all   from sunny Crete.

Look after yourselves and above all, whatever happens, be strong and brave.

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening to you all!

It's good to read all your news and to hear how everyone is doing.

Emma - Have a lovely lovely holiday - hope you come back feeling totally rested.

Katy - It all sounds very positive - I really really hope so.

Sara - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  Keep your chin up with the injections - tomorrow you will see the results of all your efforts.  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Day 16 for me today - another BFN.  Now unsure of what to do next - will probably go for another IUI in Oct, but in meantime we are being referred by SEFC to Chaucer for our NHS IVF.  Am wondering what your thoughts are on this.  Have any of you been through referral process to Chaucer?  How long did it all take?  What was it like?  Don't want to leave SEFC.  Even considering whether we should put IUI money straight into doing IVF at SEFC before referral comes through - but is that silly not to have NHS go?  Can we still then have NHS go if necessary if we have already done IVF privately?  Sorry so many questions - just trying to get it all straight in our heads.  It's hard to know what to do for the best so any comments would be appreciated.

Hope you all have a relaxing evening.  Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all,

Emma sorry to hear you still feeling sore   Hope you have a lovely holiday    you certainly dersereve it, i will miss your but i'm glad you are getting away !!, 

Cass ~ what sad news i am so sorry to hear that our little hopeful has only recently had her funded go @ canterbury she will be able to advise you ... You are entitlied to a funded go as long as you don't have any children so you can have private ivf & if it was not successful or did not end in a life birth you are entitiled to your funded go ~ such a shame we can't have it @ sefc isnt it,  

it's totally up to you hun but the success rate of iui is much much lower than ivf i don't know how you feel about doing it all again must be hard to pick yourself up again ~ so sorry your having to think about what to do next it's really not fair is it, 

Well don't know what's got in to me as i cried for ages when DH got home ...just couldnt stop i think i am scared also i don't have a job at the moment everything has been put on hold for our treatment and it's driving me crazy i'm just scared of what to do if it wasnt to work & also finding injections hard kind of lost my bottle to do them if that makes sense   ~ don't worry about me girls i'm sure it's totally normal to have up's & down like this but i found myself nearly signing me & Dh up for adoption   where that came from i don't know, 

My sister only has about 10 weeks to go & hasn't a pot to p**s in so to speak breaks my heart why can't i have a baby when she can   ~ ignore me 

Dobby & lizzyLou thinking of you both today hoping for some good news  

Love & hugs 
Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Sara - Am so sorry to hear that you've been upset this eve.  This is all so hard isn't it and at times you just really need to let all that emotion out and have a good cry.  After I had the IUI two weeks ago I had about 3 days when all I wanted to do was cry.  Couldn't explain why really but it just all hit me and came flooding over me.  Think it's better to get upset and cry than to keep it all bottled up.  I know the injections are really hard for you but I do think when you go tomorrow and get the reassurance that everything is coming along nicely that will help you.  It is just all so very hard - even having to weigh up the financial implications of treatment (not to mention the emotional cost).  Think it is normal to feel the way you felt this eve.  I'm thinking of you - keep your chin up.

Thank you for your advice re IUI/IVF.  Feel befuddled with it all today but we're going to think it all through and decide where to from here.

Have a good evening.

Cass x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

So sorry that I haven't been on for a while. Have been totally caught up with 'back to school' stuff   I'm really shocked and sad, having read some of the news from the last few days!

Emma- I hope you're OK, hun. You sound so brave but this must be really tough for you. Have a wonderful time in Crete. We'll miss you.

Kerry- I'm really sorry about your Mum. You must wonder what's going on at the moment. Life really can be such a b**ch, can't it. I'm glad to hear that you've got a holiday to look forward to in October.

Cassis- I'm sorry to hear about the BFN- sending you lots of   I'm pretty certain that you can have 2 private goes at IVF and still be eligible for your NHS one. At least, I hope that's right 'cos that's what we're planning to do!

Dobby and Lizzylou- I was really worried to hear about you both and am hoping that everything works out ok for you and it's just a scare. Lizzylou, I'm a Reception teacher too and was thinking about you today as my new children arrived. What a nightmare for you! Dobby- sending you lots of love.

Welcome Sharon although it sounds more like you should be welcoming us! 7 times! Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww. You certainly deserve for this to be the one!

Hugs to Sara and Nikki to get you through the stimming. I hope you both start to feel a bit better soon. Sara, don't feel ashamed about feeling down sometimes, sweetie. You're always so positive and sweet to us all. No-one can keep it up all the time   Just think about all those eggies you're growing. Oh, about your little 'problem', try something natural like eating sweetcorn. The body can't digest it so it's a pretty reliable way of getting things 'moving.' Hope that helps  

Katy- your 2ww still sounds very promising. I've got my fingers crossed that you'll have some good news for us. Well done for getting through those days at work!

Hello to Hopeful (glad you had such a nice hols) and Jo (Willow) - hope you're both ok.

Well, af showed her face today so I've got to bolt across to the Kent & Sussex tomorrow afternoon to get my FSH blood test done (I can't get out of work till 3) then start Microgynon tomorrow night. And she's off...   We've also made an appointment to see the nurses on the 22nd to get everything properly arranged. Just need to organise the HIV and Hep B/C blood tests now. My surgery seems quite happy to do them. Do I need to get the surgery to write a letter to confirm all the test results. They won't send them directly to SEFC because it's private but would that suffice if I make them a copy of the letter? Take care everyone. Here's hoping for some good news!

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls ~  

i have had a horrible nights sleep due to toothache   but feel ok emotionally today i think the cry i had did me really good, Matt my husband was so so supportive and i think it helped him to comfort me and that as sadly his not be around when i have done injections and things so i think it was good for both of us, 

Thank you for your messages i think i was being a bit of a   such a very me me post sorry girls ! 

Nikki owww how you feeling i was wrong to moan yesterday abotu not feeling anything as today i can bearly move i have a feeling i might have quite a few now as yesterday i felt i wouldnt have any ~ hope you not in pain Nikki and you have a good scan today     , 

Cass ~ how you feeling today i really feel for you hun, take time out before moving on to your next step, in regards to private goes i really don't think there is a limit for you to still have your funded go but you would not be funded if you had a live birth so don't worry, i am not on the list yet even thou i have been asking for 2 years but i am praying now i won't need it ! 

Dobby  thinking of you,     

LizzyLou   thinking of you,      , 

Katy hope your taking it easy not long now sweetheart i have to say your 2ww sounds very good and your symptoms are very promising !! sending loads of      vibes ! 

Hopeful ~ hoping your not working too hard you busy bee ..  

Emma ~ have a nice relaxing time away, i really hope the holiday helps you and you come back recharged xxxx

Sharon how you doing ?? ~ hope you have your feet up and are resting  

I will post as soon as i'm back please send me positive vibes 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning girls!

Back at home on the sofa again after a couple of days at work.  Will try to do some real work on my laptop but thought I should check in here first.

Feeling a bit tearful today; don't know why particularly, but I guess that's what the hormones do to you.  Still have incredibly sore boobs, AF-type cramps and feel so tired, so not much change in terms of any symptoms.  I've noticed I get dizzy when I get up or do anything too quickly, but I think that must be because I spend so much time on the sofa!!

Wishing you all a calm and peaceful day.  Sara: stay postive - you will get through it even when it seems so difficult some days.  

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks katy ~ glad to here your back home & resting sure the 2 days back @ work made time fly ! so pleased all seems to be going really well


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi girls im not good at names as youv probably noticed im profoundly dislexic and names are my worst thing but iv read all your messages and its very nice to feel part of it i should be an expert but im finding this time quiet hard in the fact the times going ver slow i spend alot of time on here and knitting (yes realy sad i know) but the clock seems to be tiking backwards for me it doing my head in but never mind also this time i cant seem to cool down sweat just dripping of me (blooming tablets) first time i was in turky on 2wk wait and wont this hot but if it works i wont mind if i have to be like this till it pops out ha ha hope your all doing ok those of you that need to be resting i hope that you are and though that need to be taking there mind of thinks i hope your finding a way but for all of you im giving you a angel to keep you going and if thing get tough just ask her to give you the streangth to get through it she will im sure take care sharon


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I'm back ............. road works were ok today which was good, I managed to see Nikki   & her Mum which was lovely, 

Well not too sure if this is good news or really bad but theres nothing i can do about it ... I think Poor Mr R was a little stunned : 
I was a little scared i would only have a few follicles but i was not prepared to be told i have 
40 yes 40+ Mr R s a little worried as i was hardly on any drugs but this is due to age & pcos i have a few at 18mmx15mm i forgot to ask what my lining was like as i was worried ~ i
I  have  some free flowing fuild  so he said i have mild OHSS at the moment but his going to let me continue i have to reduce the puregon to 75 IU 

Go back friday when he think i will have my trigger shot and EC sunday    i am scared but i know all i can do now is up my protein again drink loads been advised to get back on the Metformin , 
Stay on it Nik it must work as i am proof without it it can go manic ... 

Due to this i may only be allowed 1 embroy transfer but will see how it goes, ... 

A very shocked Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh my god Sara, 40+ - I bet you were a bit shocked!!!!!  DON'T PANIC I had 32 follicles last time (at the Chaucer) and went on to have an embryo transfer.  I was on 225 of Gonal F and that was reduced to 75mg (which is called a controlled drift) but I only got 8 eggs out of it.  Mr R thinks it is because the mediaction was reduced so dramatically.  But you were on 150 Purogen so the reduction is fine.  Definately take the Metformin - we can feel ill together can't we.  I'm going back on Friday for the next scan with egg collection anytime after that.  My lead follicle was 15mm, all the others were around 11mm and my lining was OK I think.

I actually managed to have some lunch after my scan (and kept it down) so that is something I suppose and I guess I am relieved that the scan was OK too - I still think that I will have more follies when I go for the next scan.  I only hope I get more eggs this time.

How do I PM you??

Sorry everyone else that I haven't posted for a couple of days but I have been really sick and feeling sorry for myself - but as I have to keep taking the metformin I had better pull myself together.

Nikki xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh Sara, that's the most follicles I've ever heard of!  I'm sure Mr R will keep a close eye on your progress and manage the drug levels for you carefully.  Just look after yourself and do everything exactly as he's told you.  

Another day to tick off my 2WW chart: we're off out for a meal with friends shortly so that will something nice to distract me.

Take care the rest of you, Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Katy ~ so glad you have managed another day and it has been uneventful    for all the right reason's 
Yes i am thinking i havent heard of someone with 40 before just seems far too many   Don't worry girls i am doing every think Mr R said and what i have read in Zita's book ~ Nikki has reasured me as she has a lot of follicles and was ok ~ so i am just going to take it easy and hope for the best ! 

thank god i'm sharing my eggs's what would i do with that lot hey !!      

Keeping everything crossed for you i have a really good feeling about your test     

Enjoy you meal 

Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Sara and Nikki - Am pleased both your scans went well and you are coming along nicely.  I can't believe how many follicles you have , Sara - amazing!  What is the Metmorfin for?  Sounds like it's very unpleasant from what you've both said.  It's good to hear that you're both getting close to your EC now - feet up and relax as much as you can.

Katy - That's another day of the 2WW ticked off.  You're so nearly there now and it does all sound so positive.

Sharon - Hope you're doing ok too.

Hope everyone else is good.  Thinking of Dobby and Lizzylou and hoping that you are both doing well.

Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi I'm new to this site and not sure I am doing this right..... Please excuse any unintentional faux pas!

We’ve been ttc since July 2004.  We had our first go at IUI on 25th August at SEFC, so I’m nearing the end of the 2WW.  I did one of those early hpt on Monday (10dpiui) and it was a BFN so I am feeling a bit low at the moment.   

We go away on holiday in 3 weeks so I really wanted to stop taking the cyclogest so that af would come and then we could get on with another cycle before we go.   Typical isn’t it?  I’ve never had a 3 week holiday before and am sooo looking forward to it, but the way my cycle works, if I can’t start a cycle next week I will have to miss 2 months as we will be away for ovulation day and away for day 1 next month too!   Gutted.  I was hoping that if we could have got a cycle in before we went the 2WW would be made easier by the distractions of holiday too.  

Apparently its possible that the hpt could be a false negative and I have to keep going with the cyclogest until my test date on Sunday?  Has anyone heard of false negatives on the hpt that are designed to be done up to 4 days before af is due?  I’m getting all the usual pre-af symptoms – moody, cramps, sore boobs, etc.  I’ve pretty much given up hope; had the tears etc and just want to get on with having another go.  Any good news stories to give me hope appreciated!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Dear aitch ~ welcome to sefc thread 

So sorry to hear that you are struggling with what to do but i do have to say you seemed to have tested early, One of the girls (cass) on here was advised to test on day past IUI sadly she did get a bfn but i would test on day 14-16,

If your worried about your cycle not being regular you can ask the clinic about taking the pill for 21 days so when you get back of holiday they can book you in ?? but here's hoping you won't need too,

Yes you can have a false negitive as some times the pregnancy hormones are not detected or too low, but rises in 48 hours so 

So sorry i can't really give you any advise as i have never done IUI but we do have a IUI girls board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0 you may find some good advise on there but you are in safe hands the sefc is a really good clinic and all us girls think the same are you under Mr Rimmington or Mr Wilcox ?
Where are you off to on holiday ??

Any questions ask away !! 
Sara xxx

How are you all doing ??..... i'm a little worried as i have put on 4lbs in 3 days i guess it's the 40 follicles but i will have to keep weighing myself to make sure it's not OHSS  tomorrow can't come quick enough !!

Thinking of you all


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

blimey o reilly sara you've got a whole chicken coop of eggs in there. Try to stay relaxed about it though, You're being monitored through it so no panic necessary ... you know to drink loads and I think that's all you can do. I remember how uncomfy it was though you must be stuffed full so just take it easy hun. 

Cass, my next go is at the chaucer, the situation you're in is pretty much the same as ours a few months ago except we're having to have isci wherever we go. We were originally referred to the chaucer back in feb but had to put our appointment back due to other things going on. Disregarding this, I'll look in my diary and tell you how long its taken so far ...

Our first appointment with Mr Rafla, infertility consultant & gynae at Kent and Canterbury hospital - came round about 12 weeks after referral from GP. We then delayed it and eventually saw him on 22nd June (from here on it there were no more delays). This was a bit of a waste of time (but needed doing) as all he did was take our details (past history, current lifestyle, results of gp tests ie semen analysis and visual examination of my bits) and said he'd refer us to the chaucer and they'll be in touch. This was back on June 22nd and my first appointment at the chaucer has been booked for 19th September. From what I understand, this appointment coming up will again be with Mr Rafla (er, seen him already?), presumably this time it'll be a bit more in depth. He'll then book me in for a planning meeting with a nurse to take place about a month later. This will be where my dates are worked out, the drug regimen etc. She'll then tell me when I can come and start treatment - apparently either your next cycle or the one after. So if this is right I'm looking at treatment starting around nov-dec, I' dont know how this will work over xmas, but my main point to you is that the time from referral to first appt at Kent & Canterbury was 12 weeks, time from this appointment to treatment at the Chaucer is in total around 6 months. 

In the time it's taken for this to come round we have paid for two private tx at sefc as i know (I work for the nhs) that the criteria for nhs treatment is that you can have up to three private goes before you forfeit your free nhs go (all have to be negative obviously). My GP and the Chaucer know about my first private go, but I havent told anyone about the 2nd so cant see how they'd know how many private youve had ... anyway, you're well within the limits (I would ask though in your case if you're allowed on IUI and one IVF, or if its just one of either). 

It got to the point one week before the planned start of our 2nd private tx at the end of July when the letter came from the chaucer telling us of our nhs appointment in September. Now this was a dilemma as I had prepared myself to pay and go for it in July, but the nhs one was there, and was free, if only I could wait another two months. It wasnt a hard descision really, we were ready to try then, physically and mentally I was ready for it. The money did cause a lot of umming and ahhing, like everyone we're not a bottomless pit, but trying then was the most important thing in the world and was to us worth so much more than waiting what seemed like an eternity. I thought about it like this, that if I waited for the nhs go and it was negative I'd be 7ish months down the road in the same position as I am now. As it turns out that is what's happened - its now gonna be virtually 2007 and still not pregnant so in hindsight I should have waited, I just know I couldn't have at the time though! Only you know what the right choice is for you, deep down I knew what I wanted to do. It seemed a bit reckless and against your normal reaction - 4.5 grand now or free in a few months but its more than that, its your emotional health.

I'm glad I've had at least one private go before going nhs though as I feel like I'm a bit more knowledagble about the whole process than I otherwise would have been, and I've been through two quite relaxed cycles at a good clinic knowing I wouldnt be 'lost in the system' or treated as just one of many - one of my fears about the nhs (totally unfounded I must say, just a paranoia I seem to have picked up from somewhere!?). I think if I had gone nhs first off I'd have not have been so calm and felt so secure in my treatment. I dont know if I'm explaining this right ... I hope you understand what I'm on about, i'm not sure that even I do!!! I'll let you all know how my nhs journey progresses, this thread is where my friends are and you never know some others of us might have dealings with the chaucer so it might be useful to share my experience!

Lots of love to you all, Dobby & LizzyLou wishing you luck, Emma you have a smashin hols and Katy ... I'm feeling good about you hun. Keep up the good work!

Kerry x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kerry 

how you doing hun  I totally understand what you have said about the nhs i feel the same also i have been treated really bad at 2 nhs hospitals and you lose your faith ~ thou canterbury is a little different in the fact it is a private hospital with nhs funding so that makes it a little easier in my mind if i did have to use our funded go, 

I am so suppriced as i'm not too uncomfy i am doing really well & feel positive i just feel i have to push numbers to the side and get on with it i feel better having 40 than 2 so i am seeing it as a positive thing like you said i am being monitored and should have ec Sunday all being well so not much longer, will post when i'm back tomorrow i am drinking for england but am finding it hard to eat so having lots of milk not sure why i can't seem to eat just makes me feel sick could be that metformin   


hope your not working too hard and you & Dh are having lots of cuddles 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry i have not been on lately but have been feeling really crap so not really up to much. However i did notice the amount of follies that sara has got blimey i thought i had gone mad with 20 but you surely must get a baby out of that lot....................you got enough for us all there!!!

Anyhow onto not such good news my blleding is far more heavier now and is red too (sorry tmi!) it has been happening since monday now! I just did a HPT and its still pos and not a horrid faint line either........how confusing      . I have spoken to the clinic lots (not about the red blood tho) and i feel they think i am just a pain!! They say they cannot do anything for me and i just feel a little alone on all this. I went to see my gp who said they should be taking care of it!!

I just dont know what to do and feel really upset!!  

Do you think I am losing it (the bay i mean not my sanity i know im losing that well actually that went years ago!!!!)

love to all and will speak soon

lizzylou
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzy,

Call you local early pregnancy unit i think if you call your local hospital and ask to speak to A&E then ask them, I would think just my opinion you would need to have a scan to see where the pregnancy is ~ i don't want to scare you sweetheart but i really feel this should be checked out and it will help put your mind at ease,

also i found nhs direct very helpful i think they called the EPU for me and got a nurse to book me in for a scan

thinking of you thanks for your kind words ~ i'm doing ok have a scan tomorrow will know more,

thinking of you loads sending loads of sticky vibes and positive ones    
Do call them don't do this alone, 
Sara xxxxxx[br]: 7/09/06, 16:48Here's nhs direct 0845 46 47,

Maidstone Hospital 01622 729000
Pembury Hospital 01892 823535

Lizzy are you under sefc i can't understand why Mr R hasnt had you in  
Really hope it's not the end sweetheart


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you so much sara!!

When I have spoken to the SEFC they have assured me that it is too early to detect an eptopic so is it any point in ringing!! Also should it not be the SEFC responsibilty to scan me for this??

Lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzylou

How many weeks & days are you now sweetheart ?? i will do some reaserch they say heartbeat are detected from 7weeks but some woman have has this at 6 weeks ... my local hospital was going to scan me @ 5w6d's sadly i did m/c i had a scan to check as i had shape pains etc but was ok nothing was detected at all,

you may find this ivf pregnancy caulutor helpful

http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm ~ yes i should think sefc should scan you who have you been speaking with ?

i would be very upset if it was me and they were not doing anything i knwo sometimes they might think it's too early but put themselfs in your shoes even a blood test to check your hsg leves and another in 48 hours should be offered Emma had this done as she was bleeding

Feel free to Pm me so sorry you are having to deal with this hun
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to be thick but waht does PM mean


I am just over five weeks and i have spoken to kay and fiona and my hubbie spoke to cassie I am really dissapointed in them esp as mr R has not even come to the phone I have heard so many bad things about them and now i am starting to se it for myself thay have had thousands out of me and messed up last time too!!!!

i just do not know what to do it seems just too early to do much I may go and see MY gp tom as she is great although i know she will just admit me to hosp and is this a good thing??

Emma seemed to get ok treamtent at SEFC so i am suprised why they are treating me diff they have said the only thing they can do is a blood test but not really worth doing wait til scan!!

love for them to be in my shoes!!!

sorry for the rant and i know everyone on this site is a big fan of Mr R but i am not so sure myself i see through all the saleman talk !!!

thanks for your help sara you really are a star maybe i should be paying you instead!!!!!!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s do you think there is nay chnace that i could go onto have a baby the blood is really bright red now and i am sure it an eptopic i have had one before but the line on the preg test was realy faint and that was at 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzylou have sent you a personal message to get it go to the top of the page & click on messages 

Sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello!

Kerry - Thank you very much for all your info re IVF at Chaucer.  That really does help us to work things through in terms of timescale - think I'll be referring back to your message quite a lot as we try to make our decision about what to do next.  A big thank you to you for taking the time and trouble to give us all that information.

Aitch - I just had IUI 21st Aug and was confused whether to test day 14 or 16... and does the day of IUI count as day 1?  Anyway I tested day 14 - BFN then tried again 2 days later so day 16 - for me it was still BFN.  What day is day 16 for you as I should use that as your guideline.  Here's hoping that your first HPT was too early and you get a BFP in a day or so - fingers crossed for you.  Please let me know how you get on.

Sara - Am so glad for you that next scan is upon you tomorrow and you can move onto the next stage of your treatment.  Am sure with 40 eggs that things should work out really well for you and you'll get some fantastic quality embryos.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow and look forward to hearing how you get on.  Look after yourself.

Lizzlou - Am so sorry to hear that you are having a really bad time.  I don't really know what to say to you cos I know nothing can reassure you right now - but I just really hope that it all works out for the best and you get good news.  I had one natural conception a while back and very early MC and I contacted my GP who was great - so please seek help - don't you and DH be alone with it all - you need reassurance.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Take care.  Have a good evening.

Cassis x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening girls, 

Felt queasy all day, boobs still hurt and I'm a bit dizzy whenever I get up.  I did some "work" work on my laptop this morning which helped keep my mind off things for a couple of hours.  

Just noticed that I've got the tiniest bit of brown cm - only when I wipe (sorry if tmi!).  I'm trying not to worry about this because I know implantation bleeding is quite common.  However, tomorrow will be the date when my first cycle all came to an end with the full-on arrival of AF, so I'm just trying to keep the positive thoughts going and that THIS TIME WILL BE DIFFERENT!!!!        

Katy x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Thanks for the welcome and for the info Sara and Cassis.  I’m afraid AF arrived with a vengence this afternoon so although my day 16 test should be on Sunday I am now resigned to the fact that it will be another BFN.  I called SEFC today and apparently I have to wait at least 1 month before I can have another go, so it will be November for me.  It does mean however that I will be able to indulge in a beer and wine or two on holiday.    We'll have to go back to the old fashioned method of BMS for a while!!

Sara – your number of follies is amazing!  I had 7 follies before my IUI and I felt like I had bunches of grapes inside so goodness knows how you are feeling! Good luck tomorrow for the scan…. Let us know how you get on.  In the little book we go it said to drink lots and eat protein rich foods - I know you are having difficulty with your appetite, but maybe nibbling on a lump of cheddar??

Lizzlou – I’m so sorry that you are having such a hard time at the moment.  I agree with everyone else’s comments – you should be getting some help from someone who can do some tests to put your mind at rest.  I am really surprised that SEFC have reacted they way they have; we have been really impressed by them.

I am still wading through the string of mails to try and get to know you all  - there seem to be quite a few of us going to SEFC who are members on this forum.  I wish I had found this site before yesterday - it seems such a great group who all really support each other.  Although its over for me for this month I will keep  checking in on you all and wishing you all the very best for BFPs!  

Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Helen I am sad to hear that it dosent look to positive for this months IUI    ~ yes i think you should def enjoy a beer & a few glasses of wine on holiday, You message sound svery positive but do take take for you & DP as bfn are hard and some times they can creap up on you before you know it your over whelmed ~ we are all here for you, i think there are about 12 of us know as the sefc, 

I have managed to have lots of water today 3 and half litres 2-3 glasses of orgainic ss milk 3 orgainic large eggs (scambled) and some yohurts i have tooth ache which isnt helping but must get looked at tomorrow at some point, 

  nibbling on a lump of cheddar?? ~ you must have read my mind i have some lovely city cheese which i will try & have some ... 

 Nikki for tomorrows scan, hope the metforming side effects have settled and everything looks ok, Did Mr R mention when EC might be or will you find out tomorrow ? 


Lizzylou thinking of you & hoping you were able to get some answers ~ hope the bleeding stops hun  

Katy ~ i am so pleased things are looking so positive we really need some good news ... you have done so will and not once have we had to send the pee stick police round    !! Keep up the good work         

Thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I have been following this thread for a few weeks and read the highs and lows - which unfortunately are part and parcel of this blooming horrible road of ttc - well when we have difficulties is a very bumpy if not up hill road!!

I wanted to say hello but have not moved over to SEFC yet as I have to have a op in Oct before I start IVF.  

I was under Chaucer for my free go due to endo and cyst but had a weekend away with no cares as starting IVF and fell pregnant naturally but sadly m/c at 9 weeks.  I am under Mr W at Pembury but due to a cyst which is growing a bit too fast I am now booked in to have it removed.  Mr W drained it in March but the little devil is now double the original size!!

We have decided that we will try SEFC as I am pushing the age limit  for our free go and to be honest the travel back and forth to Canterbury will be too stressful - whereas SEFC is only a short drive away.  

I have got my mind around IVF now and really pleased that at SEFC you don't have down reg like Chaucer.

I hope you don't mind me posting as not actively there for a few months but I have learned a lot from your posts and I am looking forward to seeing Mr R's ties!!  Although I am worrying about how much it is going to cost but I know to have a baby will be worth every blooming penny.

For those Strimming and waiting to test I send you loads of baby dust.

For those it hasn't been successful for this time my heart goes out to go, but we will get in there in end - what was that saying - try and try again.

I hope I haven't offended anyone posting prematurely,


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

springbride you are more than welcome to post here ~ we have one or two ladies that are not @ sefc at this time but will be at some point or another feel free to join in whenever you like,

So very sad to read you news ...but very pleased to hear you have chosen sefc,


springbride said:


> - which unfortunately are part and parcel of this blooming horrible road of ttc - well when we have difficulties is a very bumpy if not up hill road!


 Yes we have had a faily bumpy rollercoaster on the thread but your right the sad truth is ttc for us FI ladies is so hard and is a long road  
But don't fear we will get their !!

We have some wonderful ladies on this thread and it's a great little sense of a little gang your enjoy being part of it,  wish you lots of luck for you Op is Mr Wilcox doing it ? ~ your be in safe hands

Keep us posted 
Sara xxxx

 Nikki for today ~ hope you get some good news !! i have really bad headaches must be the darn metformin  but lets hope it's done it's job  ( might see you up there again ) > honest i'm not a stalker  ,

Lizzylou my thoughts are with you today  hoping you managed to get some answers from someone ... i am very shocked @ the hospital thou  , take it easy xxx

Dobby : I am worried about you hun, hoping and praying things are ok with you & little one      thinking of you ,

Katy : Thinking of you not long now sweets your doing so well   

Hopeful this is for you :  

 Kerry, Helen, Cass, sharon  ~ thinking of you all,

When i get back from sefc i will post what happened  
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome, springbride!  This is a very friendly thread, whether you're having treatment at the moment or waiting/in between.

Thank-you to all of you for your support and kind thoughts during my 2WW: it really is helping to keep me positive, especially during these last few days.  Today would have been the day during my first treatment when AF started and I knew it hadn't worked, so as you can imagine I am a bit more anxious than before.  Fingers crossed though!  

I keep trying to remember how I felt then and whether my symptoms are the same or different.  The only thing I am sure of is that last time my boobs stopped being sore a day or two beforehand, whereas now they still hurt big time!  The good news is that yesterday's little brown cm seems to have gone away so I'm praying that things will stay that way.

I'm going away for the weekend to see my parents who live near Cambridge.  DH will be going off to a 40th party on Saturday night but I'll be staying with Mum & Dad.  If I went I would have been a real party-pooper: not drinking, not dancing, and an overwhelming need to go to bed by 10pm!  However I told him that I'll be in good hands and he should go off and enjoy himself.  

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone...

Sorry not to have posted for SO long... everything is fine with me.  Slightly embarrassed to admit that my (usually good) midwifery skills are obviously bloomin' hopeless when it comes to caring for myself.  Everything is fine with my now 15 weeks gestation baby, much to my suprise - I had worked myself into a real neurotic state and cried at Mr Wilcox... he probably thought (quite rightly) that he should refer me to the local psychiatric services, but has instead referred me to an endocrinologist to sort out my now underactive again Thyroid, and my GP has given me antibiotics for the urine infection which was what was causing all the pain and why I was feeling so unwell.... and I am now starting to feel much better.

It seems silly to get so worked up but after what happened to the first twin, I am just so, so worried about the second one, but everything is fine and I have had a scan which was really reassuring, and I am starting to feel much better now the antibiotics are kicking in.  They have also put my thyroxine up by quite a lot so I should stop feeling so dreadful from that as well in a week or so.

I will catch up later with personals, but just wanted to leave a post for Lizzy.  I think I said to Emma at one point that I have seen loads of women in my career as a midwife who have turned up for their first scan having calculated their due dates on their last period, and who have then found out that their last period was actually when they were already pregnant!  It is very common to have to change someone's dates because they are a month out.  There was also a lady who I read about in Midwives Journal who was the manager at a maternity unit in Portsmouth or somewhere similar, who had a baby in A&E after collapsing at work, and who had not only had periods all the way through her pregnancy but had been referrred to a gynae consultant because they were so heavy!!!

I know it is absolutely terrifying to be bleeding when you are first pregnant, but it is honestly really very common and there is nothing they can do until at least 6 weeks - it is only then that they can see something on a scan which will tell them if it is a normal pregnancy or something awful like an ectopic.  I think Emma was first scanned at 6 weeks and a few days if I remember rightly, so this is the difference between how they treated her and how they are treating you.

The advice Sara gave you about going to an Early Pregnancy Unit was good, if SEFC won't see you when you are 6 weeks or so (which suprises me, I know they are busy, but still, this is quite unacceptable).  The EPUs are very good and should see you and scan you the same day.

Very best wishes to everyone, I will catch up with you all later but I just wanted to give that information to Lizzylou.

I haven't read back though everyone's messages so apologies if I have missed something important, but I will catch up tonight....

Oh.. and Sara, good luck for EC this weekend....

Dobby


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all

Just got back from my scan - the follies look OK- there are 20 or so and 10-15 are the right size.  My lining is a bit thin though (although it was thicker two days ago when I had the scan) so I am a bit worried about that.  I am going for another scan on Monday and the EC will be on Wednesday.

Does anyone know of anything that can help to thicken the lining.

Nikki xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Dobby 

Thanks for the message it made me feel better!!

I am going in for a scan next thurs so it will have been almost two weeks of torture by then ....i tell you this is worse than the two week wait!!!!

can you remeber if emma had bleeding as i can remebr she stopped quite soon and then her hcg levels increased did they not??

I am pretty terrified of an eptopic as i have had one before and very nealry lost my life i was 10 weeks gone before it was discovered as my gp continued to misdiagonse me with kidney stones despite collapsing with pain at my home in front of her!!! well i soon changed gps after that!!!

I am almost six weeks all but couple of days and was suprised that a sac or something would not show up by now but i guess i will have to wait till thurs.

I have found out that a mum in my class is preg the same as me so if i lose this she will be a painful reminder of what i could have had i will be watching her evey stage and thinking!!!! how horrid

I am glad you are all ok I think Mr w is great he has treated me on the nhs for another prob and i just think he is so level headed and knowledgable its a shame he is not at the clinic more often but he is such a busy man. I am sure also that he has had many woman break down infornt of him and i imagine he is really understanding. 

well take care and thanks for the advice i just need to grit my teeth and grin and bare this awful time!!!

love to all

lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

Sorry this is going to be a quick post i have a headache from hell  was advised it somthing to do with E2 levels !! oh well 

1st ~ That's great news Nikki 20 wow thats a nice bunch ~ maybe if you was to post on peer suport they might be able to advise about the lining would a hot water bottle help ~ sorry i am clueless on that front di they say a number ?? i think they said mine was 10 but didnt say if it was good or bad   

2nd Dobby i am over the moon everything is ok with little one how lovely to get back & read your message, 
 15 weeks amazing, 

Katy ~ your doing so well ~ just off to have a little sleep & see if that will get rid of this horrible head   

By the way i still have 40 but the free fuild has been reduced which is really good & i think thanks to metformin and well me   so it looks like i maybe able to have 2 embroys transfered  

Bye for now 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya Sara

He said it was 4.9 ish - but the other day it was 6.9 so am confused.  I know its too low.  Your 10 is perfect!!

Am convinced its all going pear shaped.

Nikki


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I’m not sure but are the  pessaries  you take after egg collection the help  maintain & thicken up the womb ? could you not have a few now ? please forgive me if this is a stupid suggestion, try not to worry I know that’s the hardest thing in the world can you reduce the metformin at all do you think that may have caused this ? 

I know it’s easier said than done  

Sara xxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was in a panic so I called Mr R - he said he is not unduly worried.  He said the measurement on Wed was 6mm so it was his error and it is no less than that (apparently the endo lining cannot be measured exactly).  I asked if I should take baby asprin 75mg as I took this last time and had no probs with the lining and he said it wouldn't do any harm and may help.

Mr R did say that my follies had come up quite quickly (although they did last time) and this is probably why - if it is still too thin by next Wednesday they will give me Estrogen after EC to try to thicken it up.

I suppose I will have to wait until Monday and see if there is an improvement, but I don't know what the chances of a positive result would be with a thin lining - not high I suppose.

Have a good weekend - have you got anything planned?

Nikki xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Nikki....

My lining grew very slowly on one of my IUIs and then put on a massive growth spurt in the last few days...  I looked back at the measurements (I wrote them down the first time for some reason) and it was 5mm on 7 days scan, 6.5 mm on 9 days scan and 9.8mm on 11 day scan!

You may have the same and it will fluff up nicely over the weekend.

Good move on the Asprin - I asked Mr Wilcox when I saw him this week how long I should take it and he said it was initially to help with implantation, so he was glad I was on it, and to stay on it until 34 weeks.

Dobby


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad you managed to speak with Mr R ~ i'm sure by monday your see a big diffenernce mine on wednesay was 7 i think ??~ so please try not to worry i am sending womb thicking vibes     

Your in safe hands ~ i know it's not be a pleasent cycle with the sickness but i have a good feeling you look glowing and i'm sure it;s all a matter of number etc keep positive it is going to happen ^hug^ 

this weekend has come so fast no real plans ~ ermm Egg sitting !!   

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Egg sitting - you are funny!!!!

Thanks for the vibes, I just had a bath as I read that it is meant to get the blood flowing to your bits (fingers crossed).

Matts working tomorrow so I will probably have another boring day at home.

Nikki


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening all!

Nikki: I think that having plenty of protein in your diet (more than you would normally have) will help to thicken the womb lining.  If you think about it, your body is trying to build lots of new cells down there, and will need some materials to do it.  Proteins are a basic building block, so make sure you eat plenty of lean meat, fish, eggs and cheese - and of course milk.  Lentils & beans are also quite high in protein.  Good luck, and as Sara and Dobby have already said, a lot can happen in the last few days.

Lizzylou, the waiting must be torture but I'm sure you're in good hands.  Try to keep calm as it will be better for that little bean (or beans) inside you.

As for me I'm greatly relieved that I seem to have got through the dreaded day 11 without any more spotting.  I'm off to see my parents for the weekend so I won't be posting on Saturday.  Not sure how I'll cope without my fix of FF!  I'm not taking any HPTs with me so you needn't worry about sending   after me.  In any case, DH will be staying overnight at a party, so I wouldn't want to test without him.

Hope you all have calm and peaceful weekends, and Sara: fingers crossed for EC (I think you mentioned Sunday).  Do take it easy once you get home and let things settle down.  If you're anything like me you'll feel a bit better the day after, more so the day after that and by the day of ET more or less back to normal.  Just keep drinking plenty to counteract the risk of OHSS.

Katy x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Nikki...
My lining was a bit thin on my day 11 scan.  It was actually measured as being a bit less than it was on day 9 scan but Mr R said that it was only a measuring error as it cannot be less......  He also said (as he did to you today) that they can give an estrogen pessary if it is still a bit thin on IUI day, but in the event it turned out to be OK (dont know exactly what) so guess I must have had a growth spurt like Dobby.  One thing he did say though was that he had known successful pregnancies with a lining that was something very thin (could have been 3?) so I was not unduly worried.  I am sure yours will thicken up nicely!!

Sara - glad to hear the scan went well today.

Lizzylou - think of you babe and willing everything to be OK.

Springbride - welcome - you will find this thread a great source of comfort and support.  I only found it a few days ago, and already I am hooked.  I can't wait to come home from work and see how everyone has got on during the day! 

Katy - hope you have a good w.end with your parents.

Hi to everyone else...  Hope you are all doing OK.

Bye for now.

Helen


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there everyone!

Helen - I know exactly what you mean about getting addicted to this thread - me too I really look forward to reading everyone's updates and feel very involved in it all.  Am glad I found the SEFC thread and thank Sara for starting it off.

Springbride - Welcome to you.  I only joined towards the end of my 2WW with my recent IUI and found it a great comfort.  Am now between tx - dh and I trying to decide what to do next... another IUI or IVF.  It's just so nice to know we're all at the same clinic and although all our tx are different in their own way, we all have the clinic in common.

Sara - Pleased scan went well for you - I have my fingers crossed and send lots of baby dust that you will be able to have 2 embryos put back in.  Hope headache goes - how are you feeling now?  Did you get tooth sorted?  Is ec on Sunday?  Egg sitting did make me laugh!!

Dobby - What good news about you and the little one - was so pleased to read how you're doing.  You must feel so relieved.  Enjoy your weekend.

Katy - Have a lovely weekend with your mum and dad.  Well done you for resisting that HPT... mind you thought of the pee stick police is very scary... I was threatened with them coming round last week!  Fingers crossed for the 11th - really really hope it's good news.

Lizzylou - Am pleased to hear you having scan next week.  Hope you are doing ok.  Look after yourself and have a nice easy weekend.  Take care.

Nikki - With my last IUI lining was not ever so thick so was put on extra tablets after to help so am sure if they're in any doubt at all they'll give you something to help.  Try not to worry about it over weekend - it could be quite different when you have scan on Monday.  Sounds like you have a really good number of follies.

General question... what's the baby aspirin for?  Am wondering if I should consider it next time I have tx.

I hope you all have a good weekend.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Dobby-so pleased to hear that all is well with you and little Dobby. You had us worried there! I know that you feel like you shouldn't have panicked but, well, it's very different when it's actually happening to you isn't it. Theory flies out the window!

Lizzylou- Poor you, you're obviously having such a stressful time of it. I'm pleased to hear that it's not too long till your scan and hopefully some peace of mind for you too.

Sara- what an amazing number of follies. You have been busy! I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly with it all but wish you all the best for your EC - is it thid weekend? I'm also pleased for you that it sounds like you'll be able to have two embies transferred.

Sorry I've been a bit quiet of late. It's mainly work starting back up but also, all of a sudden, I don't feel like I'm coping too well with any of this... and this before I've ever started! Doesn't bode well does it? It's weird 'cos it's like I've been being quite positive and excited even but now, the reality of it all suddenly seems to be hitting home. I think it's delayed shock in all honesty. After all, only a month ago, dh and I thought we could (and would) have children naturally and now we find ourselves approaching our first treatment cycle. I am actually pleased that we're not going to be waiting around - it feels like it helps to be 'doing' something- but it just all seems so sudden. Sorry, I'm probably not making any sense and I know that my problems are as nothing compared to what some of you guys are experiencing at the moment 

Crumbs- we came home to two bills from SEFC- the one for the initial consultation we were expecting but not the £260-odd for dh's chromosome blood test! Hopefully that means it's very thorough  

Hello to everyone- hope you're all ok- and welcome to Helen and Springbride!

Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Katy - I'm already eating tonnes of protien (well forcingit down as I still feel a bit grotty from the Metformin).  Lets hope it helps.

Have a good weekend and good luck for you test I can't wait to hear your positive result!!

Nikki xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all hope you all well don't worry about your lining mine plays up at times as well. if hes worried he will give you theses patches (no not to stop smoking) these will help it get nice and thick also try resting with feet up as much as possible as this stops blood going to other parts of body and can concentrate on your lining. my friend (donor) had 33 eggs collected at egg collection and shes fine didn't get that over stim thing i made sure she drank plenty of lucersade and energy drinks they are good for this so get plenty down you. 

iv not had a good day men sometimes just dont understand do they or am i just a really bad person i cried my eyes out today a woman in our street suddenly turned up with this baby she had last week no one new she was having it she has a boy but is a very bad mum (please i don't mean that bad) now shes got this new little life ready to ruin and i found it very hard my hubys just says I'm horrible and i should be pleased because they have got her yes i now this but its very difficult to think like that (for me anyway) am sorry for the moan i think the 2wk wait is starting to send me round the bend I'm now on the count down but thiscan be just as scary less time to find it ain't worked (hopefully it has) and thats hard i really don't now if i can cope with it again. any way good to hear the nice things on here and hope all goes well for the rest of us waiting


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Me ( sharon ) & all , 

I am waiting tto do my trigger i am so sad i usally am in bed by now   so feel naughty hubby is in bed as he went to work at 6am but has set his alarm for 11pm .. I am in a great deal of pain this evening and felt like crying i can feel movement and everything and when i sit down on the toilet it sends shotting pains though me oh well not long now , 

Sharon i did'nt know lucozade drinks were good for helping prevent OHSS i will make sure i get some how much did she drink ? well done on the amount of eggs ~ sorry for the confusion when was your ET ? 
Glad you found us we will support your thought it, ... I totally understand about the baby thing with the other woman i find it very hard with tiny babies when you can see their not being looked after as you would etc, 
Also i have just started to get comments from neighbours and friends of the family asking when we are starting a family & the i'll be next line ect i was shocked as this hasnt happened before but now i have had it all week   must be giving off a vibe, 

Nikki sending you loads of positive vibes your be fine sweetheart is must be so normal to worry the day before my 1st scan i stressed my head off that i would only have 2 follicles then i went & got 40, it's so hard when we can't see inside our bodys but what Sharon said made sense resting and putting our feet up think positie hun this is going to work     

Katy How you been today ? i hope your enjoying your weekend with your parents well done on not taking a HPT that's will power for you     

Can i ask when your stimming do anyones boobs feel horrid mine feel so sensitive not in a nice way (sorry ) i hate them i want to chop them off they hurt & look  horrible   

Do any off you know how long i might be in sefc for EC ?? all being well 
Right better get another drink and pace around a little longer waiting to jab myself ~ things we do hey ! 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry have not been on for a while been feeling pretty crap!!!

Have stopped bleeding after what turned out to be just like a light period really. Did a HPT using first wee of the day today(sorry tmi) and its showed up a faint second line (fainter than the control line and other tests done in middle of day a while back!) so i feel like its all over for me really.     

Not sure whether to call the clinic tom or wait for my scan on thurs shall i cont my meds??

Hope all is well with everyone sorry cannot remember who is doing what really as bad memory and head has been all over the place since i joined the site really one way or another!!

Good luck with EC sara (i can rmemebr that) and good luck to everyone else lets have some more pos!!!!  

Thanks for all your support guys and any more advice would always be much appreciated

love to all
from a sad Lizzylou

xxxx[br]: 10/09/06, 07:19Sara

make sure you drink loads of water to prevent OHSS and lots of protein get those nuts down you!!

I have also heard that hot water bottle good at this time but remember not to use it after ET!!! but you can use it between now and then (Zita West in fact recommends you do!!!)

I was in SEFC from about 10 till about 2 i had little pain after EC but when i got home i was in agony for a short period of time so get the pain killers at the ready!!! I had 20!!

Remember water water water!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck and speak soon

Lizzylou
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lizzy & all , 

1st Lizzy  this is a nasty rollercoaster for you hun, i really wish there was more i could do, the way i would look at it is i would try & get them to see me before thursday otherwise you have 3 days extra to worry that's not good for you, ~ i did hear someone said once that the 1st morning wee was sometimes not good to used as it was too stewed (sorry) So many if you did one i think it's after a few hours of not really drinking and that in the day that would give you a better results, 

I took my hcg jab last night ~ did a pregnancy test this morning (bulk buy one ) to check it was in my system and it showed up negitive so i would trust a test whole hearly , What about getting a blood test at your doctors tomorrow and wednesday that way you should have the results before scan  ~ mindyou in saying that you know what doc's are like might take them 2 weeks ~ sorry that wasnt v helpful, 

No one expects you to catch up with whats going on on the thread my god you have been going though hell ... just so wish i had a magic wand      It is good news the bleeding stoped so look at that as a good sign ~ i know this is too much info but i bleed for 2-3 weeks when i m/c and also it was very dark nearly brown ~ so fingerscrossed it was nothing like that 
Thinking of you loads 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for all your help and support sara I had thought about getting bloods through the docs but yeah your right it will be WAY past thurs before any results!!! I had already thought of that!!! It took a week for urine sample!!

I may call tom but feel such a pain i have not passed anything yet but Mr W said you dont always but the midwife from NHS direct said that you def would........you can see why I am going mad here cant you 

I really hope all goes well for you i really have a good feeling about it. I was told to stay happy and pos and releasing endorphines is good so i did and got preg, however on the sunday i felt really really down and really sad  and low and behold i started to bleed the next day so maybe there is some truth in it all!!!!!

good luck and if out of every ten embyos one is supposed to work (so MR R said) then you have got a bloody good chance girl!! I just cannot see it faling even if it is a FET later its gotta work for you!!

Are you not really young too (even better chance too)

good luck and take care

Lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wish people would not give you conflicting advise, it makes it harded to know who to believe are you having to go back to work ? if so maybe think about being signed for a while as it's not easy what you are coping with .. you seem such a patient person don't feel like a pain to call the hospital for god sake they have to help makes me a little mad as i feel there treatment is not consistant  

Thanks for all your lovely advise i have been doing the hotty and protein and the water have to say it's a good job i have the toilet on the same floor or i would be fit by now   , 

thanks for all your positive vibes i am 24 so hoping age is on my side but like all of us have seen a few 24 year old on this site try a few times and still no so i am not going on age alone, ~ i'm a little worried my follicles got big quickly and won't be muture enough but i guess it's all out of my hands now and your right Lizzylou being positive i think really helps i may have worries but deep down i am really positive and think about those 2 lines everyday, 

Keep strong  
sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Sharon - I am going to take it easy today and put my feet up with a hot water bottle.

Sara - Did your trigger injection go OK.  I guess I must have similar pains to you, yesterday my ovaries were sooooo active, the amount of movement was incredible (that's why I thought I was ovulating), it felt like it was bubbling and popping away.  I also had really sharp pains to and it hurts when I wee (tmi) my boobs are not sore but my nipples are really tingly and sensitive - its really not very plesant - oh and I have a huge spot which has decided to make an appearance, well lovely.  I feel a bit better this morning but I can still feel movement, so I guess thats good - how I am I going to last until Wednesday.  

I am seeing Mr R at 1pm again tomorrow - I guess you will be home by then - please let me know how it goes.

Nikki xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Well i guess this saga is never gonna end just got back form the loo (sorry tmi!)
and hey guess what I am bleeding AGAIN!!!    

Well i give up i will just have to wait til thurs to get confirmation of what we already know!!

Good luck girls      and God forbid NONE of you EVER go through this!!!!!!!!! 

Lizzylou
(This is how i feel!!!)


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

Yes all you said is how i have been feeling so i guess it's ok .. today not so bad but i still want to chop my (.)Y(.) off ...  ......... Glad your feeling better, that's good you have another scan it will put your mind at ease i have a feeling i might still be there as i was told to be at the hospital for 10:30, but that's 35 hours so it might not happen till 11:30 ish but i will let everyone know i will get Matt to test how many eggies as i'm not sure how i wll feel but i might be fine  ,

The trigger was fine like you said just more liquid still i had a bit of a panic as i hated breaking the little glass bottles what a mad idea to use glass and get you to snap it 

Thinking of you all ~ i'm sure your have good news tomorrow  
Sar xxxxx
[br]: 10/09/06, 10:00Lou ~ oh no ... what's going on you poor hun having to deal with it all sending you lots of hugs i know words are of little comfort wish there was something i could do   

Saraxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck Sara - we will all be thinking of you.  If its any consolation, my (.)(.) were terrible too - blew up like ballons and felt like they were going to burst the skin was so stretched!  Its the hormones apparently and does subside.  I didn't like the trigger injection either - a really nerve racking experience!!


LizzyLou - thinking of you hun, definitely keep taking the meds.  I would give the clinic a call tomorrow and get them to do the scan a few days early - they can do that (if we had been positive at this attempt we would have been going away when our scan would have been due and Mr R said that he could have done it a few days early just so we knew before we went away.....)


Nikki - sending you thickening vibes...

Katy - hope you had a nice weekend.

Will try and catch up with you all again later - got stuff I need to be doing now and DH is moaning that I'm on the computer AGAIN!!  

Love to everyone

Helen


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh my god I'm just thinking about my meds and wonder if Mr R has got it wrong.

My egg collection is planned for Wed.  I thought with IVF you take your last buserelin and puregon say today, tomorrow I would take the buserelin only and trigger injection PM and then Tuesday nothing and then egg collection Wednesday??

My R has given me enough puregon for tomorrow, did he do this be mistake, should I take it?  OMG paniking now.  SEFC are useless at answering the phones and I should have the injection at 8am?  Any suggestions or have I got it completely wrong?

Nikki xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nikki, 

I had the puregon pen so had about 300IU left over, 
On saturday i only took supercur No puregon & my trigger shot @ 11:30........ so today is a drug free day, 

I believe this is how they do it and would say he has given you to much puregon but you know what's right hun, 
As i took my puregon early on friday thats why i didnt need it anymore, i would try & call them to double check if you left a message now they may call you when they get in as they start scans at 7;30 so must be in a bit before hand, 

Sorry this hasnt helped
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

You're so quick - I'll leave a message for them now but the way your doing it is how I did it last time.  Lets hope Mr R didn't get it wrong as he told me to do it Sat Sun and Mon.

Thanks

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Your welcome hun ~ so confusing isnt it at times ~ hope they get back to you in time   

I did something really stupid and now i am paying the price i havent eatten white bread or anything like that for about 10 months to a year i was in sainsuburys and so wanted so french bread i had a tiny one with some cheese when i got home and have felt sick ever since i so want to be sick but i can't i feel really cross with myself as i know white bread dosent do me any favours   it's the rebel in me i guess ! 


Sara xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Have just got back from lovely weekend away.  It was a bit hard to say goodbye to DH yesterday when he went off to his party, but lovely when he came to collect me at lunchtime today.  I should have been going as well, but in my current state it would have been a waste: no drinking, no dancing, and I need an early night.  As it was DH finally got to bed at 4.30 this morning!!!  

The only problem with the weekend is that I got three really nasty insect bites: one on each side of my neck (I think they were vampires!) and one on my eyelid.  When I woke up this morning my eye was so swollen I could hardly see out.  It's going down gradually, but I don't really want to use any medicine if I can help it.

Lou: I'm so sorry to hear what's been happening over the weekend and hope and pray that it'll get sorted out properly one way or another.  At the moment you're just in limbo, which is probably the worst of all possibilities.

Sara: Good luck for your EC tomorrow.  I seem to recall I got there at 8.30 for 9.30 actual EC.  After you wake up properly they have to monitor you for an hour or so afterwards, checking your blood pressure and pulse.  They then need to make sure you've been to the loo OK and give you some lunch.  If you're "with it" and not wobbly or sick you're free to go.  I think we left about 12.30 or 1pm.

I've still been OK through the weekend so I'll be testing tomorrow morning.  I'm so nervous I can hardly bring myself to do it!!!    I guess last time I just knew it hadn't worked because AF arrived before test day, but this time ... well, I just don't know what to think.  Wish me   and I promise I'll post the results at some point during the day.

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful news Katy so pleased you had a lovely weekend & nasty AF stayed away 

Sending loads of positve vibes for your test tomorrow i will log on asap to see your wonderful news
































































Lots of luck & love      
Sara xxx xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Katy and Sara good luck for tom     

Love 
Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

LizzyLou sweetheart sending you massive hugs ~ wishing thursday here for you









Sara xxx 
Ps : thank you so much for thinking of me


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone


Sorry for the lack of posts, we have been decorating our kitchen and bathroom, had enough of it now!! 

Sara - Good luck for EC tomorrow, hasn't it come round quick! Lets hope there are loads of lovely juicy eggies for you!!!  

Lizzylou - I'm sorry you have had an awful time, I hope you get some answers from the clinic tomorrow, insist they see you thats what your paying for!  

Nikki - All this meds thing is confusing, hope you got everything sorted?

Dobby - Phew! Its so good to hear from, you had me worried when we didn't see posts?? I'm so pleased everything is going well for you, take it easy!  

Katy -   for testing tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear your news!!

My news ...... I went for the acupunture with Renate Blacker, she is lovely! Very easy to talk too and seemed to know what she was talking about, she is going to treat my severe PMT symptoms and sort my liver out, which is apparently struggling? She said I'm doing the right thing with the Zita West vits but need to carry on with the weight loss, I'm going to see her every week   there goes my bank balance!! She thinks we should delay treatment for another three months but we compromised and I'm not going to start until November so she can have a good go at my body!!! Plus I can get somemore lard off!!!   Mine and DH's theory is when your spending £5000+ on treatment and its possibly your last go, you throw everything at it, hence the acupunture and vits, so waiting another eight weeks can't make that much difference can it girls?

The dreaded AF was due on Thursday and she still hasn't arrived, but I know she is on her way, I've got cramps and severe PMT, the slighest thing makes me so angry, poor hubby!!!   I'm dreading this one really, I get such bad cramps so I will probably just chill in bed!!! 

Love and hugs to all the ladies I haven't mentioned, hope your all OK?

Willow
xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Katy - Wishing you lots of luck for your test tomorrow.  I have my fingers crossed for that BFP.  Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Katy - lots of luck for testing tomorrow.      

Sara - Good luck with egg collection   

LizzyLou - how you doing? Hang on in there hun.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sara

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your EC today, thinking of you and Matt.

Take good care

Love Smurfs xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

BFN for me this morning.

Just feel empty and lost; I really believed it was going to work this time.  The most frustrating thing is there's nothing we can point to which explains why it hasn't worked.  I've phoned SEFC and told the secretary, and have asked for one of the nurses to call me back.  No sign of AF yet.  Just have this stupid idea that somehow there is still a tiny chance, but it's already 2 full weeks from ET so a test should show by now.  

DH is being an absolute hero, and I wouldn't survive without his support.  He went and bought chocolate croissants for breakfast, and has told his boss he needs to take this afternoon off to look after me.  As long as the clinic calls back before lunch we're going to go out somewhere and just walk and talk... and have a meal out this evening.

I want to thank all of you on this thread: you have been such a great support to me over the last month, and it has been so lovely to chat with you all online.  

Katy x


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh Katy I hope that faint glimmer of hope will come through for you ... its so frustrating you wait the full two weeks on best behaviour and still not a definite answer. Have you still got any symptoms? They seemed so strong for you. Yes enjoy your time out this afternoon, I know I certainly needed to get out of the house and go somewhere peaceful to mull it over at the end of my 2ww. Sending you big   I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. 

And Sara ooo you should be in there now all akimbo! Sending you lots of luck for the op, the lunch afterwards is quite impressive (after working for the nhs and visiting their canteen i know what the alternative is!). Let's hope you get a good number and we'll look forward to your phonecall tomorrow to let us know how many little embies you've made! Take it easy, wishing you a speedy recovery hun x

Everyone else hello! hope you're all doing well, I'm finding it quite hard to keep up with everyone cos I only get to log on every few days now its a lot of catching up to do! 

xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Oh Katy, I'm so sorry you got a negative,   things sounded so good for you, take loads of time with your darling hubby and look after each other  

Sara - It should all be done and dusted off by now!!!   Hope you got loads of eggies and your lying on the sofa with a big bar of chocolate, watching rubbish TV!!! 

The wicked   arrived last night, I had terrible cramps so I took today off, why not, if men had to go through what we have to go through they would have a whole week off work every month!!!  

Love and hugs to everyone else!!

Willow
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Katy - I'm so so sorry it was a negative result, I'm sorry but I know nothing I say will help to make you feel better - sending you a huge  .

Sara - I hope you are feeling OK and Matt is taking care of you.  I can't wait to hear how many lovely eggies you got, fingers crossed they all fertilise  

I still feel sick and getting fed up with it but I wanted to say a huge thankyou for your "thickness" wishes.  I had my last scan today and my lining has jumped up to 8mm, so the advice to take baby aspirin have warm baths, have a hot watter bottle and eat tonnes and tonnes of protein must have done something.  So egg collection is booked for Wednesday morning - so pretty nervous, I don't want it to end up like last time.

Willow - I completely agree with you taking a day of because of your cramps, after all what you said about men needing a week off would be completely true - I hope you're feeling a bit better now and work isn't too bad tomorrow.  I heard that Renate was very good - I don't think waiting a few more weeks will make a huge difference and the acupuncture and vits will help.  My husbands motility was 49% and he started taking Zita West's Vitamen and his last sample was 100% motility which is unbelievable so hang on in there.

Kerry - I agree with you its difficult to keep up with everyone when you don't log on everyday, so sorry if I've missed anyone out!


Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK

Nikki xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

HI katy

Am so sorry for you sending you big hugs (now I have finally found them!!)

Take care of yourself and let DH spoil you and spoil him too!!

Dont give up as I believe we will ALL get there in the end if we just hang on in there!!

love
Lizzylou


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Katy - how disappointing!  I had really good vibes that it was going to be positive for you this month.  I know that nothing we can say or do will make you feel any better, but please know that we are all here for you and will do whatever we can to help .  As you say there is a small hope until the witch arrives, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sara - I hope everything went well for you today.  Looking forward to hearing how many eggs you got!

Nikki - good news on your scan today and goodluck with the trigger injection which I guess will be tonight

LizzyLou - how are you - any feedback from SEFC on whether they can bring your scan forward?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing OK.
Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies I am in Shock my dear Katy i can not believe it hasnt worked i really hope the clinic can offer some advise, really don't know what to say, so didnt want to read you message we are all here for you xxxx   

Ok let me tell you the good news 26 wonderful eggs   but i am over the moon to have 13 each  , just dreaded the call tomorrow but have everything crossed,

thanks you all so so much for your lovely messages and all your support ~ just going to try and rest up i will let you know about tomorrow,

Nikki so pleased all went well hope you didnt mind i ask Mr R who said he couldnt give details but he was very pleased with you 

Love to you all 
Sara xxxxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank-you all for your kind words. I've been reading them out to DH and he says what wonderful people you are too.

Sara: I'm keeping everything crossed for news of how your eggs do overnight.

I spoke to Kay later this morning, and she was absolutely wonderful. After 14 days the test really should show "+" if I am pregnant: it's not that I'm testing early. She said I should carry on with the cyclogest for a bit longer, and that if AF still hadn't arrived on Wednesday I should test again, just in case there's a tiny, tiny chance I might be pregnant. This is really clutching at straws though, so please don't get your hopes up on my behalf. So far I seem to have a bit of brown spotting (still only when I wipe) and then next time none. As if I'm not upset enough already, the witch is playing games with me.

Love to you all, Katy x

Post amended by Admin


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Katy - I am so so sorry to hear your news - I don't know what to say cos there isn't anything I can say which will ease the way you are feeling right now.  I think it's good that Kay has given you the advice she has - I have my fingers crossed for that glimmer of hope - you just never know.  I hope you get a peaceful night sleep tonight.  Look after yourself.

Sara -  13 eggs is fab  - thinking of all those little embies growing now.    Hope you and DH are having a relaxing eve.  Take lots of care.  I look forward to hearing how you and embies are doing.

Lizzylou - Not long til your scan.  I keep thinking about you and hope you're doing ok.

Hello to everyone else too.  Hope you're all doing well.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Sara That's a superb number of eggs, even when halved in sharing and I'm sure there'll be a good number of embies for you today. That's the worst of the physical part out of the way now Sara, rest up and get your strength back we're all rooting for you for this cycle to be the one for you.

Love to you all x

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello you lovely lot so sorry i havent replyied to you all i am in a lot of pain but have just gto some good news i wanted to share, 

I have 9 fertilized ones i am over the moon with that & have asked for 3 to be froozen now and hoping the other 4 will join them after having 2 put back i am hoping & praying the carry on growing start dividing 

thank you so so much for all your support when i'm back to full health i will be able to catch up ! 

My thoughts are with you katy  xxxxx

Love Sara xxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sara - When I had my first IUI I had 2 eggs aspirated (without sedation) because I over stimulated and it was soooooooo painful - 9 embies is amazing you must be thrilled, and I'm glad you are having 2 put back - do you call them again tomorrow morning to find out how things are going?

Take it easy for a few days and start watching all those DVD's.

I did my trigger injection at 1.30 this morning, which was fine but I didn't get back to sleep - so I'm being lazy today, my ovaries are very active though - I hope that is a good sign.

Hope you feel better soon.

Nikki xx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all im so sorry to hear about your negative fesult but ill keep fingers crossed and hope all changes in the next few days 
im so sorry to hear about your ordeal all you can do now is put it behind you and look forward to having them put back get plenty of rest good luck to the rest of you got to go friend turned up catch up later


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

fantastic Sara, 9 is really really good x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

As AF has still not arrived, and I've been feeling really sick, I phoned the clinic again this morning.  Mr R said to go in for a blood test - because they're more accurate than HPTs.

Kirstie has just called back with the result, and it's 0.42.  At this stage it should be around 100, so I am definitely not pregnant - there's not even any point having the second test on Thursday.    

I did get my hopes up this morning when someone PM'ed me to say that she had a negative on days 14, 15 and 16 and then only got a positive on day 17 ... and is now three months pregnant.  However, this was really not to be.

The clinic were so kind and really understood how screwed up this was making me feel, and said it was the right thing to do.  At least I can now be absolutely certain about it, and start to get back to life as normal.  I've booked for a spin class at the gym tomorrow, and I'll probably have a glass or two of wine tonight and drown my sorrows.

Nikki: good luck for you EC tomorrow.
Sara: great news about your 9 embryos; fingers crossed for ET, which I assume will be Friday.

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Katy  ~ i am so so sorry just seems so unfair   make sure you don't over do it sweethear   

Nikki fingerscrossed all is well tomorrow for you how you feeling today hoping your not in any pain 

My ET is thursday @ 12:00 i am so scared but need to chill and make my body a nice enviroment for my two little embroys 

thinking of you all 

Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sara

On the plus side 9 ferts is great!!!!!!! and some frozen just incase WOW i do have a good feeling about this!!!

Have got my scan on Thurs but just know I am not preg and wont do a test as was rather enjoying seeing two lines and dont wanna see just one again i know it sounds strange but i would rather have a glimmer of hope even if its only false hope!!!!

Let me know how you get on on thurs just relax and try to stay pos throughout!!! Dont forget to ask what your chances of preg are too!!!

I did not realsie you did egg share i have thought about it myself as not sure how we will fund next IVF. How did you find it??

well lots of love and luck to all ( i will remember who is who and what i what one day) and Katy chin up agian I am soooo sorry!!!!

love

lizzylou

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Katy - I'm so sorry for your bad news, take it easy.

Sara - I'm feeling really nervous today, my tummy is huge and I've got loads of movement going on (did you have that) - I can't remember feeling like that last time.

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I can only pop in quickly 'cos I've got tons of schoolwork to do tonight- yawn- so I mustn't be naughty, but wanted to say how very sorry I am for you, Katy. I too had such a good feeling about you, especially with those symptoms  I hope you enjoy that spinning class and your glasses of wine 

OMG Sara- what a fantastic result!! You must be really chuffed about that and I hope everything goes well for you with the transfer on Thurs.

Good luck, Nikki, with your e/c! Lizzylou, I'm really sorry for you. You have had such a terrible time of late  Jo, glad the acupuncture went so well. I can't decide whether to do it or not. If I'm perfectly honest, I don't know if I could cope with being encouraged to wait longer. I'm horribly impatient and determined as a person 

I'm feeling a bit more positive of late. Think it was just a bad bout of PMT. Still busy having all my bloodtests at the moment. My FSH one came back as 7.4. Does that mean anything to any of you. I haven't got the foggiest what it means- is it ok 'cos I know it's to do with your egg quality?

Anyways, better get on with the work- blimey, wish the school hols lasted forever... Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned by name!

Love Lou xx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sadly things have not got any better been finding it hard to breath and i am so much pain when i move nurofen is just not doing anything i have the liquid ones

Nikki i didnt feel to much every now & then a little twing i have been very bloated from the start ~ here's hoping it's ok don't worry thou hun i'm sure it's just because you have had a bot of a rough ride of it, 
I will be thinking of you loads ..    

Lizzylou thank you so much for the message and for having a good feeling still for me just so hope your little bit of hope will be reflected in the scan and it's happy news what time are you there ?

Lou : sorry your so busy with work the results is really good here's a little infor for you: 
Day 3 FSH level 
Less than 9 Reassuring level. Expect a good response to ovarian stimulation. 
9 - 10 Fair. Response is between completely normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall, 
10 - 12 Reduced ovarian reserve. Usually show a reduced response to stimulation and some reduction in egg and embryo quality with IVF. Reduced live birth rates on the average.

12 - 17 Generally show a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in egg and embryo quality with IVF. Low live birth rates.

Hope this helps

Kerry, sharon, Jo ~ thank you so much for the messages 
Sara xxxxxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello to everyone!

Sara - 9 embies sounds absolutely fantastic to me - well done you - that is amazing.    I know it's easy to say, but just try to really rest up and look after yourself ready for ET Thursday.

Katy - Am so sorry to hear results of blood test - but am pleased for you that clinic were able to give you that info so quickly and put you out of your torment of not knowing.  Enjoy that glass of vino tonight - it's for sure you deserve it.  Look after yourself.

Nikki - Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow - really hope they get lots of lovely eggs from you.  Look forward to hearing how you get on.  Hope you sleep well tonight.  Take care.

Lizzylou - Try to hang on to that bit of hope until Thursday - I really hope it's going to be good news for you.

A big hello to everyone else too.

Cassis x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sara


I have sent you a pm look afetr yourself my love!!! 

lizzylou


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sara

You done good on the egg front, well done and good luck for your ET, I shall be thinking of you.

Take good care

Shaz xxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning girls

Nikki Thinking of you  hope you get a lovely number of eggs and everything is ok, 

Sharon : thank you for popping on to wish me luck Hope your doing ok,

LizzyLou  for tomorrow sweetheart,    thinking of you

Katy: How you doing hun .. Hope you & dh are having lots of hugs xxx
Lou ~ how are you today hope your got all your marking done

Cassis how you feeling ?

Good news i now have embryos 2 are 4 cell and top grade all ready the other 4 are 2 cell and just below top grade but that because i asked them to check early this morning & they usally do it in the afternoon they are very happy with them and so am i ... feeling better but still in pain but just trying to get well enough to have them back tomorrow,

Hope your all well 
Sara xxxxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki ~ have been thinking of you all day and hoping all went well  

just a quick note i called at 10am this morning and my embryos are doing well 2 were already 4 cell top grade and the other 4 were not far behind  i feel so proud of them

will let you know asap tomorrow how it went i want to think & feel positive for my little one's

Sara xxxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

That's great news about the embies, Sara! Sorry, I'm being thick again but which way do they actually go to get to the ovaries during e/c- I don't think that I really know  Easy for me to say, but hang in there and just keep thinking about those lovely embies and tucking them safely inside    for tomorrow! Also, good luck to you, Nikki,

Hi to everyone 

Love Lou

PS. Thanks for the info about the FSH levels, Sara. Sounds like mine are fine.

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

Yes they are indeed fine ... well done you,  Copied this for you as i terrible at explaining things:

Vaginal ultrasound guided egg collection 
This is the most common technique; it is a minor and safe surgical procedure usually performed under sedation or a general anesthetic. Sedation is a safe and ecceptable method of providing pain relief for egg collection.

A vaginal ultrasound probe with a fine hollow needle attached to it, is inserted into the vagina. Under ultrasound guidance, the needle is then advanced from the vaginal wall into the ovary to suck out the fluid from the follicle which contains the egg. Each egg is removed in turn through the needle by a suction device. Follicle flushing is not associated with improvement in pregnancy rates or the number of eggs collected, but does increase the duration of the procedure and associated pains. The whole procedure takes about 20-30 minutes.

You may experience some mild discomfort following the procedure, but this will be relieved with painkillers. Antibiotic is usually given to prevent infection

Please try not to worry thou as so many woman have it done.

Saraxxxxxx
Thinking of you all 
Sara xxx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening!

Nikki - Just to say have been thinking of you today and really hope ec went well.  Look forward to hearing how many eggs they got.  Hope you feeling ok.  Take care - chill out and relax.

Sara - Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  You deserve to feel proud of those little embies - bless them.  Sounds like they are coming along really well.    I really hope ET goes well tomorrow for you - I'll be thinking of you and look forward to hearing from you.

Lizzylou - Will be thinking of you tomorrow at scan - am really hoping it's good news for you.  Take care.

Katy - How are you today?  Have been thinking about you lots.  Look after yourself.

Cassis x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sara - I hope you find ET OK tomorrow, get those embies in there and talk to them everyday telling them to grow!!! 

Nikki - Here's hoping you got loads of juicy eggies!!  and you not too sore, relax and take it easy!

Lou - My last FSH was 8.9 and Mr R was happy with that, so yours sounds fine to me, I agree with you about the waiting game, I'm still wondering whether to start next month or not now.............

Katy - How are you? Hope your taking it easy and having loads of cuddles. 

Well one of my closest friends finally decided to phone me last night and tell me she is five months pregnant, everybody had been told but me, most were told months ago!  Even my brother and mum knew but didn't tell me in case I was upset, I'm sure people think I'm going to throw myself off the nearest bridge, it upsets me more they think they can't tell me!!! Am I being oversensitive?? 

I know I've missed people sorry, there are so many posts to catch up on!!!

Love and hugs to everyone!!

Willow
xx

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Williow thats such a kick in the teeth i really know how you feel just awful really why do people feel that ecause you have FI that they have to tread on egg shells and treat you like a   

Really hoping your be ok thanks for the advise ^hugem^ 

Sara xxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all hope you all well its good news about the embies lets hope they stick after all that transfer isn't bad at all so try and put all that bad things out your mind harder said than done i now i really feel for you.
well i was really bad to day but have felt this hasn't worked again test tomorrow but hubby said test today and did and it was neg so really annoyed with me self as at least i could of had another day to convince myself it had worked i wish i new why this keeps happening every thing was good this time lining est iv rested eat well everything i should of done but still no sorry to moan but cant help it life is so hard at times but you now what they say keep your chin up ill have to put a wedge under it for now hope every one is well and all feeling OK


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd just let you know I'm still in the land of the living, although I keep crying at random points during the day. I was at home yesterday and decided that a bit of retail therapy might cheer me up. However, I just couldn't bring myself to part with any money. I tried on a lovely coat then put it back, saw some great shoes for work but didn't even try them on, and came home empty handed. Things were a bit more productive later as I spent hours sorting out photos to go in an album and planted some winter pansies in the big pot by the front door.

Today I'm back at work for the first time since the BFN. Ducked out of telling my boss about the news when I saw him but have sent an email instead - it's just easier than telling people face-to-face. Whenever people are nice to me I burst into tears; if I keep out of people's way I can just about hold it together.

Nikki: I hope EC went well yesterday and you have plenty of eggs. 
Sara: I'll be thinking of you today as you go in for ET, 
I have a mountain of work here so I guess I'd better crack on with it!

Katy x

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sara - I'm worried - are you OK

Post amended by Admin


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Girls

Sara, sorry to hear that you found EC painful.... I didn't find the sedation worked that well  on my first ICSI... well it worked in that I was drowsy but I felt everything and nearly broke my partner's hand twisting it around because it hurt so much.  For some reason I never thought to ask for more drugs until afterwards!!

I said it was painful and that I had remembered everything afterwards, so the second time they gave me a much bigger dose of sedation, and I felt things but quite honestly could not have cared less if someone had come up and sawed one leg off let alone anything else.  I remember things, but was definitely on some other planet for at least 24 hours and I whilst I could honestly say I was aware it was hurting, I couldn't say I was in pain as I really didn't care, if you see what I mean.

If what you have been through is anything like what I went through the first time, you have my extreme sympathy... I had nightmares about it, it hurt so much, and was a total wreck when we went in for EC the second time as I couldn't bear the thought of going through that again.

However, the second time was so much better and a real breeze!!  Given the fact that one of the cycles was successful, I would go back and do it a million times over if I had to.... without the sedation!

Hope everyone is well......

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Nikki

i am realy worried about Sara guys she is usually on this board the whole time and have only heard form her through pms I think she had really been effected and this simply cannot go on!!

i hope you ok Nikki and look after yourself hun

katy i hope you are feeling better my friend i really know how you feel and what you are going through!!! Chin up and dont give up time does make things better

take care girls speak soon

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Post amended by admin


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all! I'm Sara's DH matt, unfortunately she can't type at the moment partly because of her back pain from ET today . She's going to dictate for me while i type for her so sorry all for my spelling hopefully Sara will be back soon! Thankyou all for your kind words and support we are both extrmely grateful, it has really helped us through our darkest moments (EC).

Thinking of everyone love Matt and Sara xxx

Post amended by admin


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm very confused. Why have most of our posts been amended and some have disappeared? I know we were discussing upsetting things but it seems to me that it's better to be informed,

Love Lou x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*This thread has been reviewed by Admin and some posts have been edited. In some cases, the entire post has been removed. This has been done to protect Fertility Friends and it's members. Members who have had their posts amended or removed have done nothing wrong.

Kim ADMIN TEAM  *


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick hello - has anyone heard how Sara and Nikki are today?  Just wanted to check they're both OK.  

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

have not heard form either today but i guess Sara is resting form her ordeal it sounds like she is in a lot of pain and prob the same with Nikki!!

I really hopw they are Ok and that we hear from them soon. I dont know what to write anymore too scared and fell like i AM treading on eggshells not sure what we are not allowed to put!!!

Anyhow just to let evryone know we did lose our baby ther uterus was empty at the scan (as expected) feel really gutted but have to move on....just not sure what to do or where to go next really!!! I will have one more FET but if that fails then feel a bit stcuk and really quite scared!!!


luck and love to everyone

lizzylou


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lizzylou, 

So sorry to hear your news.  There's nothing I can say right now that will ease the pain, but just remember we are all here for you.  A big   to you and DH/DP.  

Katy x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

LizzyLou - so sorry to hear your news.  Take some time with DH/DP and be assured we are all here for you and thinking of you. 

Sara / Nikki - how are you both doing?  We miss hearing from you!!   I hope you are both doing OK and that the 2WW is going OK.   

I think the posts were modified or deleted because of the thread about EC / sedation.   I guess everyone is feeling a bit strange writing on here now that big bruvva is watching, but girls, we should not let that change the great support mechanism that this thread provides to us all...  Sara and Nikki are going to need something to help them get through the awful 2WW so I hope that we can start to get back to normal on here soon.  We also need the   around incase they get the urge to test early!!

I look forward to hearing from you soon and hope that you are all doing OK. 

Love Helen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds like some of you are feeling a little bit strange about the modding, so new home, new start 

i hope this helps get things back to normal for you all

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

ooops sorry i forgot the link   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68232.0

pam xx


----------

